# Turn Ons/Offs Survey



## Catarina

Sorry for the surveys, I'm bored as you can tell. 
---------------------

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you:
Is shorter than you: 
Wears braces: 
Dresses Preppy: 
Dress Country: 
Dresses Gothic: 
Has blue eyes: 
Has green eyes: 
Has hazel eyes: 
Has brown eyes: 
Drinks alcohol: 
Smokes: 
Chews tobacco: 
Chews gum: 
Plays sports: 
Smiles a lot: 
Calls you just to say Hi: 
Compliments you: 
Shaves his legs: 
Wears jewelry: 
Has facial hair: 
Smiles when you walk in the room: 
Brown hair:
Has black hair: 
Has blonde hair: 
Makeup: 
Can make you laugh at any given moment: 
Loyal: 
Laid back: 
Plays guitar: 
Plays drums: 
Sings: 
He's buff/ toned: 
He can draw: 
Does magic: 
Vegetarian: 
Does drugs: 
Is bisexual: 
Has a tattoo: 
Has a lip ring: 
Has a tongue ring: 
Virgin: 
Honest and open: 
Plays musical instrument: 
Wears glasses: 
Works out: 
Creative:

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument:
Is shorter than you:
Same height as you:
Is taller than you:
Wears braces:
Dresses Preppy:
Dresses Ghetto:
Dresses Gothic:
Has green eyes:
Has blue eyes:
Has brown eyes:
Has long hair:
Has short hair:
Drinks alcohol:
Smokes cigs:
Smokes weed:
Wears glasses:
Big boobs:
Small boobs:
Has blonde hair:
Has brown hair:
Has black hair:
Works out:
Smiles:
Calls you just to say hi:
Creative:
Smacks your butt:
Compliments you:
Shaves her legs:
Doesn't shave:
Wears jewelry:
Has bigger feet than you:
Has smaller feet than you:
Belly piercings:
Virgin:
Laid back:
Doesn't party:
Likes to party:
Laughs a lot:
Pierced ears:
Tattoos:
Honest and open:
Athletic:
Tall:
Short:
Funny:
Play fights:
Vegetarian:
Looks you in the eyes:
Teases you:


----------



## heckyll

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: DC
Shaves her legs: DC
Doesn't shave: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: DC
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: DC
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: OFF


----------



## LoneWolf667

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: Yes
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: No
Wears braces: Yes
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: No
Dresses Gothic: Yes
Has green eyes: Yes
Has blue eyes: Yes (but not as much)
Has brown eyes: Yes!
Has long hair: Yes
Has short hair: Yes
Drinks alcohol: No
Smokes cigs: No
Smokes weed: No
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: Yes
Small boobs: Yes
Has blonde hair: Yes
Has brown hair: Yes
Has black hair: Yes
Works out: Yes
Smiles: Yes
Calls you just to say hi: D 
Creative: Yes
Smacks your butt: Yes 
Compliments you: Yes
Shaves her legs: Yes
Doesn't shave: No
Wears jewelry: Yes
Has bigger feet than you: D 
Has smaller feet than you: Yes
Belly piercings: Yes
Virgin: Yes
Laid back: Yes
Doesn't party: Yes 
Likes to party: No
Laughs a lot: Yes
Pierced ears: Yes
Tattoos: Yes
Honest and open: Yes 
Athletic: Yes
Tall: D
Short: Yes
Funny: Yes
Play fights: D 
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: Yes 
Teases you: D


----------



## Futures

What I like in girls:

Plays musical instrument: on
Is shorter than you: on
Same height as you: D
Is taller than youff
Wears braces: off
Dresses Preppy: on
Dresses Ghetto: off
Dresses Gothic: off
Has green eyes: D
Has blue eyes: D
Has brown eyes: D
Has long hair: off (if past her breasts)
Has short hair: off (if shorter than chin length)
Drinks alcohol: off
Smokes cigs: off
Smokes weed: off
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: off
Small boobs: off
Has blonde hair: on
Has brown hair: D
Has black hair: off
Works out: on
Smiles: on
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: on
Smacks your butt: on
Compliments you: on
Shaves her legs: on
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: on
Has bigger feet than you: off
Has smaller feet than you: on
Belly piercings: on
Virgin: DC
Laid back: on
Doesn't party: on
Likes to party: off
Laughs a lot: on
Pierced ears: on
Tattoos: off
Honest and open: on
Athletic: on
Tall: off
Short: off (if too short)
Funny: on
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: off
Looks you in the eyes: on
Teases you: D


----------



## Whimsy

For the LADIES (or men) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Is taller than you: Turn on
Is shorter than you: Huge turn off
Wears braces: Depends
Dresses Preppy: Turn on I guess
Dress Country: Turn off
Dresses Gothic: Turn off
Has blue eyes: Don't care
Has green eyes: Don't care
Has hazel eyes: Don't care
Has brown eyes: Don't care
Drinks alcohol: Depends...social drinker not booze hound. 
Smokes: Turn off
Chews tobacco: eww turn off
Chews gum: Don't care
Plays sports: Don't care
Smiles a lot: huge turn on!
Calls you just to say Hi: Turn on
Compliments you: turn on
Shaves his legs: wtf...thats crazy. 
Wears jewelry: turn off
Has facial hair: Depends
Smiles when you walk in the room: turn on
Brown hair: don't care
Has black hair: don't care
Has blonde hair: don't care
Makeup: turn off any guy who wears more make-up than me has issues
Can make you laugh at any given moment: turn on
Loyal: turn on, more like common sense dur. sure i'd be so into a lying cheat. *sarcasim*
Laid back: depends just not too laid back, ie lazy...
Plays guitar: oh yea!! lol 
Plays drums: Don't care
Sings: YES! lol 
He's buff/ toned: Depends...
He can draw: Don't care
Does magic: Don't care
Vegetarian: Just not vegans...anything but vegan. 
Does drugs: hell no
Is bisexual: uhh turn off...
Has a tattoo: turn off
Has a lip ring: turn off
Has a tongue ring: turn off
Virgin: don't care
Honest and open: uh thats like #1 on my list
Plays musical instrument: turn on!!
Wears glasses: depends, anything but birth control glasses. 
Works out: depends if he's not obessed. 
Creative: turn on! the whole poetry, reading, culture stuff rocks my socks. lol.


----------



## Nyx

For the LADIES (or men) 

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: D
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: ON
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: D 
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: D 
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## Catarina

What I like in guys ~

Is taller than you: On, a must
Is shorter than you: Off
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: Off
Dress Country: Off
Dresses Gothic: On
Has blue eyes: On
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: On
Chews tobacco: DC
Chews gum: Off
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: Off
Calls you just to say Hi: DC
Compliments you: On
Shaves his legs: Off
Wears jewelry: Off
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: On
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: On
Makeup: Off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On
Loyal: On
Laid back: On
Plays guitar: On
Plays drums: On
Sings: Off
He's buff/ toned: Off
He can draw: On
Does magic: hehe.. Off
Vegetarian: Off
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: Offf
Has a tattoo: Off 
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: On
Honest and open: Off
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: On
Creative: On


----------



## weatherman

Plays musical instrumentC 
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: Off
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: Off
Smokes cigs: Off
Smokes weed: Off
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC 
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hairC 
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: D(not too often)
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt:Off 
Compliments you: Off
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: Off
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than youC 
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings:Off 
Virgin: On
Laid back:On 
Doesn't party:On 
Likes to party: Off
Laughs a lot: On
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D(I can deal with a small one)
Honest and open: On
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: On
Play fights:Off 
Vegetarian: On
Looks you in the eyes: On
Teases you:Off


----------



## allalone9863

Is taller than you: on
Is shorter than you: off
Wears braces: off
Dresses Preppy: d
Dress Country: off
Dresses Gothic: off
Has blue eyes: on
Has green eyes: d
Has hazel eyes: d
Has brown eyes: d
Drinks alcohol: off
Smokes: off
Chews tobacco: off
Chews gum: off
Plays sports: d
Smiles a lot: on
Calls you just to say Hi: on
Compliments you: on
Shaves his legs: off
Wears jewelry: off
Has facial hair: off (uncomfortable to kiss)
Smiles when you walk in the room: on
Brown hair: d
Has black hair: d
Has blonde hair: d
Makeup: off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on
Loyal: on
Laid back: on
Plays guitar: on
Plays drums: dc
Sings: on!!
He's buff/ toned: on
He can draw: dc
Does magic: off 
Vegetarian: on/dc
Does drugs: off
Is bisexual: off
Has a tattoo: off
Has a lip ring: off
Has a tongue ring: off
Virgin: dc (unless had way too many partners)
Honest and open: on
Plays musical instrument: on
Wears glasses: d
Works out: on
Creative: on


----------



## leppardess

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: OFF
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF!! 
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON 
Has blonde hair: DC 
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON!!
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF!!!
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: DC 
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: ON 
Wears glasses: DC 
Works out: DC 
Creative: ON


----------



## Cherry

For the LADIES (or men) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco:OFF 
Chews gum: OFF
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi:ON 
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room:ON 
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment:ON 
Loyal: ON
Laid back: D
Plays guitar:ON 
Plays drums: OFF
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned:ON 
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: D
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring:OFF 
Virgin: DC
Honest and open:ON 
Plays musical instrument:ON 
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative:ON


----------



## nothing to fear

eh. nevermind, i don't like doing these things


----------



## Equisgurl

This is interesting... :cig 


For the LADIES (or men) 


Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: OFF
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## Drella

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: *DC*
Is shorter than you: *DC*
Wears braces: *Off*
Dresses Preppy:* Off*
Dress Country: *Off*
Dresses Gothic: *Off*
Has blue eyes: *Dc*
Has green eyes:* dc*
Has hazel eyes: *dc*
Has brown eyes: *dc*
Drinks alcohol: *Off if it's to the point of alcoholism*
Smokes: *dc*
Chews tobacco: *Off*
Chews gum: *Off*
Plays sports: *Off*
Smiles a lot: *dc*
Calls you just to say Hi: *Off*
Compliments you:* off*
Shaves his legs: *off*
Wears jewelry: *off*
Has facial hair: *dc*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *dc*
Brown hair:*dc*
Has black hair: *dc*
Has blonde hair: *dc*
Makeup: *dc*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *dc*
Loyal: *On*
Laid back: *dc*
Plays guitar: *Dc*
Plays drums: *dc*
Sings: *Off*. If he sings a lot around me and annoys me, otherwise I don't care.
He's buff/ toned: *dc*
He can draw: *dc*
Does magic: *Off*
Vegetarian: *dc*
Does drugs: *Off*
Is bisexual: *dc*
Has a tattoo: *dc*
Has a lip ring: *dc*
Has a tongue ring: *off*
Virgin: *dc*
Honest and open: *on*
Plays musical instrument:* dc*
Wears glasses: *dc*
Works out: *dc*
Creative:*dc*

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *dc*
Is shorter than you:* dc*
Same height as you: *On*
Is taller than you:* dc*
Wears braces: *off*
Dresses Preppy: *off*
Dresses Ghetto: *off*
Dresses Gothic: *off*
Has green eyes: *dc*
Has blue eyes: *dc*
Has brown eyes:* dc* 
Has long hair: *dc*
Has short hair: *dc*
Drinks alcohol: *dc if moderate, Off if substantial.*
Smokes cigs: *dc*
Smokes weed: *dc*
Wears glasses: *d*
Big boobs: *dc*
Small boobs: *dc*
Has blonde hair: *dc *
Has brown hair: *dc *
Has black hair: *dc *
Works out: *dc*
Smiles: *dc*
Calls you just to say hi: *Off*
Creative: *dc*
Smacks your butt: *On *
Compliments you: *Off*
Shaves her legs: *On*
Doesn't shave: *Off*
Wears jewelry: *dc*
Has bigger feet than you: *d* 
Has smaller feet than you: *dc*
Belly piercings: *dc*
Virgin: *dc *
Laid back: *dc*
Doesn't party: *dc*
Likes to party: *dc*
Laughs a lot: *d* What kind of laugh are we talking, here?
Pierced ears: *dc*
Tattoos: *dc *
Honest and open: *On*
Athletic: *dc*
Tall: *dc *
Short: *dc*
Funny: *dc*
Play fights: *dc*
Vegetarian: *dc*
Looks you in the eyes: *dc*
Teases you: *Off *


----------



## itsmemaggi

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: D
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: D
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: D
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: D (no comment )
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON (duh!)
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON 
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: D
Plays guitar: D 
Plays drums: ON (my guy plays the drums. )
Sings: ON (my guy sings, too. REALLY well.)
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: OFF
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: D
Honest and open: D
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: D
Works out: ON
Creative: ON

That killed two minutes. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## millenniumman75

...opcorn checking the ladies' lists to see what I can fit.

For the GUYS (or women) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Plays musical instrument: ON (woodwinds a plus - we can do a duet!)
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF (I'm 6'3")
Wears braces: D 
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: D
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: D
Has blue eyes: ON (blue all the way!)
Has brown eyes: D
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF (she needs to relieve stress with me!)
Smokes weed: OFF (that stuff stays in your hair & it's a career killer)
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: OFF (if she has trouble walkin', don't come a talkin')
Small boobs: D (medium size is okay)
Has blonde hair: ON 
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON (only at certain times :lol) 
Compliments you: ON (she must like being complimented, too)
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF (if they're hairier than mine, I don't got the time)
Wears jewelry: ON (even if they are really good fakes - a plus - however, engagement/wedding/anniversary jewelry will be REAL becasue she's willing to put up with me for so long!)
Has bigger feet than you: (size 11, I'd be worried if hers were bigger!) 
Has smaller feet than you: ON 
Belly piercings: OUCH! D
Virgin: ON (If I wait, so can she - we will be abel to get to know each other!)
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: D 
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON (she can keep up with me!)
Pierced ears: ON (once, though :afr)
Tattoos: OFF (I don't want any either)
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: ON
Short: D
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON 
Vegetarian: OFF (I need meat)
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: (playfully ON), mean OFF


----------



## [insert_name_here]

For the GUYS (or women) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: D 
Dresses Ghetto: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: ON
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: D
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: D
Has smaller feet than you: D
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: ON
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: off
Dress Country: off
Dresses Gothic: on
Has blue eyes: on 
Has green eyes: on 
Has hazel eyes: on 
Has brown eyes: dc
Drinks alcohol: off
Smokes: off
Chews tobacco: off
Chews gum: on
Plays sports: dc
Smiles a lot: on
Calls you just to say Hi: on
Compliments you: on
Shaves his legs: dc
Wears jewelry: dc 
Has facial hair: dc
Smiles when you walk in the room: on
Brown hair: dc
Has black hair: on
Has blonde hair: dc
Makeup: on
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on
Loyal: on
Laid back: on
Plays guitar: dc
Plays drums: dc
Sings: dc
He's buff/ toned: on
He can draw: dc
Does magic: dc
Vegetarian: dc
Does drugs: off
Is bisexual: dc
Has a tattoo: on
Has a lip ring: on
Has a tongue ring: dc
Virgin: on
Honest and open: on
Plays musical instrument: dc
Wears glasses: dc
Works out: dc
Creative: on


----------



## Scrub-Zero

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: Off
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: DC, borderline Off
Smokes weed: Off
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: On
Has black hair: On
Works out: DC
Smiles: DC
Calls you just to say hi: On
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: On
Compliments you: On
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: On
Laid back: On
Doesn't party: On
Likes to party: Off
Laughs a lot: On
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: On
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: DC
Play fights: On
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: DC
Teases you: On


----------



## tewstroke

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: umm her ON
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: DC
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal:ON 
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: OFF
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: DC
Is bisexual: ON
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: DC
Creative: ON

For the GUYS (or women) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: D
Smiles: D
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt:ON 
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: D
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: ON
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: D
Tall: D
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you:ON

I did both :b


----------



## 13times

DC


----------



## slurpazillia

:banana


----------



## DeusExMachina

Okay, here's mine. I only had about 2 turn offs in the whole bunch


Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: D
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC 
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: D
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: D 
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: DC
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: D
Looks you in the eyes: DC
Teases you: D


----------



## Bon

For the LADIES (or men) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF 
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF 
Has blue eyes: DC 
Has green eyes: DC 
Has hazel eyes: DC 
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF 
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC 
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: DC 
Calls you just to say Hi: ON 
Compliments you: ON 
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF (IM NOT SHARNG MY JEWELRY)
Has facial hair: ON 
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON 
Brown hair: ON 
Has black hair: ON 
Has blonde hair: DC 
Makeup: OFF 
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON 
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: OFF
Sings: ON 
He's buff/ toned: DC 
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC 
Vegetarian: DC 
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF 
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: OFF 
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: OFF
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC 
Works out: DC 
Creative: DC

That took a couple minutes, now what do I do;-D


----------



## Melusine

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: On 
Is shorter than you: Off
Wears braces: D 
Dresses Preppy: Off
Dress Country: Off
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC 
Drinks alcohol: D 
Smokes: Off 
Chews tobacco: Off 
Chews gum: D 
Plays sports: Off 
Smiles a lot: DC 
Calls you just to say Hi: DC 
Compliments you: On 
Shaves his legs: Off 
Wears jewelry: Off 
Has facial hair: D 
Smiles when you walk in the room: On 
Brown hair: On 
Has black hair: On 
Has blonde hair: D 
Makeup: Off 
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On 
Loyal: On 
Laid back: On 
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: Off (too loud) 
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: Off/DC 
He can draw: On 
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC 
Does drugs: Off 
Is bisexual: Off 
Has a tattoo: DC 
Has a lip ring: Off 
Has a tongue ring: Off 
Virgin: On/DC 
Honest and open: On 
Plays musical instrument: D 
Wears glasses: DC 
Works out: DC 
Creative: On


----------



## mayblue

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: On
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: Off
Dresses Preppy: Off
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has blue eyes: On
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: Off
Smokes: Off
Chews tobacco: Off
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: On
Calls you just to say Hi: On
Compliments you: On
Shaves his legs: Off
Wears jewelry: Off
Has facial hair: On
Smiles when you walk in the room: On
Brown hair: On
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: On
Makeup: Off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On
Loyal: On
Laid back: On
Plays guitar: On
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: On
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: Off
Does drugs: Off
Is bisexual: Off
Has a tattoo: Off
Has a lip ring: Off
Has a tongue ring: Off
Virgin: Off
Honest and open: On
Plays musical instrument: On
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: On


----------



## FreeSoul

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: D
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: D
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: D
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: D
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## A'Marie

For the *LADIES *(or men) 
Turned *ON, OFF, D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: Somewhat OFF
Smokes: Occasional smoker ON, A pack a day OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON unless it's 5 times a day
Compliments you: D
Shaves his legs: scary
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: Goatee and relatives ON, Porno mustache & Grizzly OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: With rare exception OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON 
Loyal: ON
Laid back:ON 
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: ON
Sings: Sings well = bad for my self-esteem OFF, sings badly and often ON
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: I guess that's okay
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: Mostly ON
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring:OFF 
Virgin: DC, although more ON than OFF
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: D
Creative: ON


----------



## katie82

For the LADIES
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Is taller than you: ON (i'm tall, so this is important)
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: ON :yes 
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: ON (sure it'll kill you, but i still think it's hot)
Chews tobacco: OFF OFF OFF! uke 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: D (esp soccer)  
Smiles a lot: D
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF (unless he's a swimmer, i guess)
Wears jewelry: D - piercings are ok (except the ears - never liked the one-ear-pierced look on guys)
Has facial hair: OFF 
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: OFF
Makeup: D (only looks good if you're a rock star)
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: ON 
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON (just not country - sorry)
He's buff/ toned: D (some muscles = fine; bodybuilder = gross)
He can draw: ON
Does magic: umm... DC i guess
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: DC 
Is bisexual: not sure how i feel about this, so i'll say D
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: D
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## cakesniffer

For the LADIES (or men) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: D
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## starblob

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON!!!!!!!!
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON!!!
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: DC 
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC 
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC 
Creative: ON


----------



## starblob

reaver221 said:


> note to self: don't learn magic; nobody cares. :lol


 :lol Yeah just look at David Copperfield....Please!!


----------



## salty

i'm a guy who apparently doesn't really care

Plays musical instrument: ON ON ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DEPENDS
Dresses Preppy: DEPENDS
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: DEPENDS
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: DEPENDS
Smokes weed: DEPENDS
Wears glasses: ON/DC
Big boobs: DEPENDS
Small boobs: DEPENDS
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DEPENDS
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: DEPENDS
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DEPENDS
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DEPENDS
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DEPENDS
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## joeshmoe

Looks like when i get braces the ladies will find me rather repulsive.


----------



## Argo

For the GUYS (or women) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: not really a turn-on, but I wouldn't want to date someone taller than me
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: Depends
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: Depends
Drinks alcohol: DC, unless it's an actual problem
Smokes cigs: ditto, I guess, though it leans a little more to a turnoff
Smokes weed: OFF, we're not teenagers
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: ON, but not too big
Small boobs: ON, but not too small
Has blonde hair: depends
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: on
Calls you just to say hi: that's nice
Creative: who's against that?
Smacks your butt: provided it's playful 
Compliments you: ready and waiting
Shaves her legs: minimum requirement
Doesn't shave: what are we talking about here?
Wears jewelry: DC, though too much would be a turn-off
Has bigger feet than you: I don't care
Has smaller feet than you: same
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: nice
Doesn't party: depends, "party" can mean many different things
Likes to party: ditto
Laughs a lot: on
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: good
Athletic: good
Tall: already answered
Short: ditto
Funny: good
Play fights: fun
Vegetarian: depends
Looks you in the eyes: good
Teases you: all in good fun


----------



## Vincenzo

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: OFF
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC 
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: ON (I don't trust people who don't)
Smokes cigs: DC
Smokes weed: DC (unless of course she's an annoying stoner in which case OFF OFF OFF)
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: OFF (I like women to be thin through starvation and drug abuse)
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: D
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: D
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON (I guess)
Belly piercings: DC/OFF borderline
Virgin: D
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: Already been covered
Short: Ditto
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## millenniumman75

Vincenzo Coccotti said:


> Works out: OFF (I like women to be thin through starvation and drug abuse)


Kate Moss, we love you! :lol


----------



## Zephyr

"Does magic"

Huh?


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att

not sure if I took the right one, but I like girls. :b 

Plays musical instrument: dc
Is shorter than you: on
Same height as you: dc
Is taller than you: dc
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy: on 
Dresses Ghetto: off
Dresses Gothic: dc
Has green eyes: dc
Has blue eyes: dc
Has brown eyes: dc
Has long hair: dc 
Has short hair: dc 
Drinks alcohol: dc
Smokes cigs: off
Smokes weed: dc
Wears glasses: on
Big boobs: d
Small boobs: dc
Has blonde hair: on
Has brown hair: onx2
Has black hair: on
Works out: dc
Smiles: on
Calls you just to say hi: d
Creative: dc
Smacks your butt: on
Compliments you: on
Shaves her legs: on 
Doesn't shave: d
Wears jewelry:d
Has bigger feet than you: dc
Has smaller feet than you: dc
Belly piercings:dc
Virgin:dc
Laid back: on 
Doesn't party: on
Likes to party: d
Laughs a lotn
Pierced ears:dc
Tattoos:dc
Honest and open: on
Athletic:dc
Tall:dc
Shortn
Funny: on 
Play fights: d
Vegetarian: dc
Looks you in the eyes: on
Teases you: d

man, I always feel shallow after taking these. :lol


----------



## GaryUranga

okay

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: DC
Works out: D
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: D
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: wtf? DC?
Compliments you: D
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: lol? OFF?
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON ON ON ON
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: D
Athletic: D
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## ShesKrayZ

Shorter, Taller, Same height: All Good
Wears braces: Off
Dresses Preppy: don't care
Dress Country: On
Dresses Gothic: Off..in Mississippi? Nah!
Has eyes in some color: On
Alcohol: No, I'm sick of babysitting drunks.
cigarettes and chew: Gross! 
Chews gum: don't care
Plays sports: On
Smiles a lot: On
Calls you just to say Hi: On 
Compliments you: On
Shaves his legs: ...what!??
Wears jewelry: Off
Has facial hair: don't care
Smiles when you walk in the room: On 
Has any color hair: On, but bald will work too
Makeup: ...what!?? He'd get shot out here.
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On 
Loyal: On
Laid back: On
Plays guitar: On
Plays drums: On
Sings: On
He's buff/ toned: On 
He can draw: On
Does magic: Off...magic?
Vegetarian: um, don't care, depends
Does drugs: OFF Illegal drugs are a major deal breaker
Is bisexual: Off, got enough competition thanks
Has a tattoo: On but depends
Has a lip ring: Off
Has a tongue ring:Off 
Virgin: Oh yeah! ON major ON
Honest and open: and tactful?
Plays musical instrument: On
Wears glasses: On
Works out: On
Creative: required ON


----------



## itsmemaggi

Argo said:


> Is shorter than you: not really a turn-on, but I wouldn't want to date someone taller than me


That eliminates a lot of hot, tall chicks like me.  I guess guys really DON'T want to date models.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## shyguydan

Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):


What I like about a girl:


Plays musical instrument: dc
Is shorter than you: on
Same height as you: on
Is taller than you: d
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy: on
Dresses Ghetto: dc
Dresses Gothic: dc
Has green eyes: on
Has blue eyesn
Has brown eyes: on
Has long hair: on
Has short hair: d
Drinks alcohol: dc
Smokes cigs:dc/no
Smokes weed:d
Wears glassesn
Big boobs:dc
Small boobs:dc
Has blonde hairn
Has brown hairn
Has black hairn
Works outn
Smilesn
Calls you just to say hin
Creativen
Smacks your buttff
Compliments youn
Shaves her legsn
Doesn't shaveff
Wears jewelry:dc
Has bigger feet than youff
Has smaller feet than you:dc
Belly piercings: d
Virgin: on
Laid backn
Doesn't party:dc
Likes to party:dc
Laughs a lotn
Pierced earsn
Tattoos:d
Honest and openn
Athleticn
Tall:d
Shortn
Funnyn
Play fights: dc
Vegetarianff
Looks you in the eyes: on
Teases youn


----------



## Inturmal

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: D
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: DC (not really long)
Has short hair: DC (not really short)
Drinks alcohol: DC (social)
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC (maybe)
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC (not too big)
Small boobs: DC (not too small)
Has blonde hair: DC/OFF
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: DC/ON
Creative: DC/ON
Smacks your butt: oh baby.  
Shaves your butt: ON
Compliments you: DC
Shaves her mustache: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC 
Has bigger feet than you: DC/OFF
Has smaller feet than you: DC/ON
Belly piercings: DC/ON (not too big and gaudy)
Virgin: DC
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC/ON
Tattoos: DC/OFF (small hidden ones only)
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC 
Funny: :lol 
Play fights: :banana 
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: :um 
Teases you: OFF (if you mean flirty tease, with no intention on going further) :mum


----------



## Rindy

Is taller than you: on
Is shorter than you: off
Wears braces: Depends
Dresses Preppy: Off
Dress Country: Depends
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: Depends
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: DC
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: Depends
Calls you just to say Hi: Depends
Compliments you: ON 
Shaves his legs: EWWW....offf
Wears jewelry: Depends
Has facial hair: Depends
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: Depends
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: Depends
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: DC
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: Depends
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: Depends
Wears glasses: Depends
Works out: ON
Creative: Don't care


----------



## archaic

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: Don't Care
Wears braces: Don't Care
Dresses Preppy: Don't Care
Dress Country: Don't Care
Dresses Gothic: Don't Care
Has blue eyes: Don't Care
Has green eyes: Don't Care
Has hazel eyes: Don't Care
Has brown eyes: Don't Care
Drinks alcohol: Don't Care
Smokes: Depends
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: Don't Care
Plays sports: Don't Care
Smiles a lot: Depends
Calls you just to say Hi: Depends
Compliments you: Depends
Shaves his legs: OFF (but it's a turn on if they don't want me to shave either!  )
Wears jewelry: Don't Care
Has facial hair: ON ON ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: Don't Care
Has black hair: Don't Care
Has blonde hair: Don't Care
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: Depends
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: Depends
He's buff/ toned: Don't Care
He can draw: ON
Does magic: like with rabbits? ON, it's cute. But the card game I'm not crazy about (so Depends).
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: Depends
Is bisexual: Don't Care
Has a tattoo: Depends
Has a lip ring: Depends
Has a tongue ring: Depends
Virgin: Depends
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: Don't Care
Creative: ON


----------



## meggiehamilton

For the LADIES (or men) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Is taller than you: On
Is shorter than you: Off
Wears braces: Off
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: Off
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has blue eyes: On
Has green eyes: On
Has hazel eyes: On
Has brown eyes: On
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: Off
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: On
Smiles a lot: On
Calls you just to say Hi: On
Compliments you: On
Shaves his legs: Off
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: On
Brown hair: On
Has black hair:On 
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: Off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On
Loyal: On
Laid back: On
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: On
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: On
He can draw: DC
Does magic: Off
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: Off
Is bisexual: Off
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: Off
Has a tongue ring: Off
Virgin: D
Honest and open: On
Plays musical instrument: On
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: On
Creative: On


----------



## SebFontain

For the GUYS (or women) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: On
Same height as you: On
Is taller than you: Off
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has green eyes: On
Has blue eyes: On
Has brown eyes: On
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: D
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: Off
Has brown hair: On
Has black hair: On
Works out: On
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: On
Creative: On
Smacks your butt: On
Compliments you: On
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: Off
Wears jewelry: On
Has bigger feet than you: D
Has smaller feet than you: On
Belly piercings: Off
Virgin: DC
Laid back: On
Doesn't party: On
Likes to party: Off
Laughs a lot: On
Pierced ears: On
Tattoos: Off
Honest and open: On
Athletic: On
Tall: off
Short: on
Funny: on
Play fights: on
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: on
Teases you: on


----------



## Argo

itsmemaggi said:


> Argo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is shorter than you: not really a turn-on, but I wouldn't want to date someone taller than me
> 
> 
> 
> That eliminates a lot of hot, tall chicks like me.  I guess guys really DON'T want to date models.
Click to expand...

You'll just have to content yourself with monstrously rich basketball players!


----------



## Argo

So judging by the results, if you're a short, cross-dressing tobacco-chewing coke fiend who does magic and clicks his teeth with a tongue-ring, you're pretty hard up for the ladies.


----------



## millenniumman75

All right! :boogie :boogie :boogie ^ ^ ^
I don't fit that at all! :banana


----------



## Argo

Yeah, but that dancing banana looks real out of luck. I don't see a single hair on his legs, he's less than an inch in height, and with those zoinked eyes and uncontrollable air humping you got to know he's on _something_.

I wouldn't put _magic_ past him either.....


----------



## Maseur Shado

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you:ON
Is shorter than you
Wears braces
Dresses Preppy
Dress Country
Dresses Gothic
Has blue eyes:ON!!!!!!!!!
Has green eyes:ON
Has hazel eyes:ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol
Smokes:OFF
Chews tobacco:OFF
Chews gum
Plays sports
Smiles a lotC
Calls you just to say Hi
Compliments you
Shaves his legs
Wears jewelry
Has facial hairC
Smiles when you walk in the room
Brown hair: On
Has black hair: On
Has blonde hair: On
Makeup
Can make you laugh at any given moment
Loyal:ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar
Plays drums
Sings
He's buff/ toned
He can draw
Does magic (do you have a tiger? Then we'll talk)
Vegetarian
Does drugs:OFF
Is bisexual
Has a tattoo
Has a lip ring
Has a tongue ring
Virgin
Honest and open:ON
Plays musical instrument
Wears glasses
Works out
Creative: ON

For the GUYS (or women)
(I picked out ones from here that weren't repeats of the ones above)

Dresses Ghetto: OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Smokes cigs: BUH-BYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Smokes weed: ALSO OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Smacks your butt: OFF X3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (and you'll wind up castrated) *
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Play fights: D
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## Roberto

archaic said:


> Shaves his legs: OFF (but it's a turn on if they don't want me to shave either!  )


 :shock do you have big feet? :troll

For the GUYS (or women, or boys)

Plays musical instrument: On~
Is shorter than you: on
Same height as you: dont care
Is taller than you: On~
Wears braces: on - i love braces. :yay
Dresses Preppy: depends
Dresses Ghetto: offfff~
Dresses Gothic: depends
Has green eyes: don't care
Has blue eyes: on
Has brown eyes: on
Has long hair: on
Has short hair: don't care
Drinks alcohol: depends
Smokes cigs: off
Smokes weed: depends
Wears glasses: depends
Big boobs: on
Small boobs: on
Has blonde hair: don't care
Has brown hair: on ; - ;
Has black hair: don't care (what happened to red hair ??)
Works out: depends
Smiles: depends - does she do it all the time? :um
Calls you just to say hi: depends - see above
Creative: on~
Smacks your butt: depends
Compliments you: depends
Shaves her legs: don't care
Doesn't shave: ON~
Wears jewelry: depends
Has bigger feet than you: ON~ 
Has smaller feet than you: don't care
Belly piercings: off
Virgin: on
Laid back: on
Doesn't party:depends
Likes to party: depends
Laughs a lot: depends
Pierced ears: don't care
Tattoos: depends
Honest and open: depends
Athletic: off
Tall: On~
Short: depends
Funny: On
Play fights: ??? okay
Vegetarian: depends
Looks you in the eyes: On~
Teases you: On, I guess.


----------



## LoneLioness

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: D
Smiles a lot: D
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: D
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON 
Loyal: ON
Laid back: D 
Plays guitar: D
Plays drums: D
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: D 
He can draw: DC
Does magic: D
Vegetarian: D
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: OFF
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: D
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: D
Creative: DC


----------



## UltraShy

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: OFF
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: I don't even know what that would be.
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: OFF
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: OFF
Works out: DC
Smiles: DC
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF (I wear 13 EE -- is this girl a giant?)
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: DC
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: What?
Vegetarian: DC (as long as she doesn't lecture me about eating meat)
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: DC


----------



## ott

For the GUYS (or women) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: D (usually ON)
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: Never had this happen to me, so I don't know
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: D (it's unfair, but blondes have an advantage here)
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON 
Doesn't party: ON 
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: D
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: D
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: D
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## whiteclouds

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: MAJOR TURN ON
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: MAJOR TURN ON
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: MAJOR TURN OFF
Chews tobacco: HELL NO
Chews gum: OFF
Plays sports: D
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON, THAT'S A NO-BRAINER
Shaves his legs: I DIDN'T KNOW MEN DID THAT
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: MAJOR TURN ON
Has black hair: D
Has blonde hair: MAJOR TURN ON, I'VE ALWAYS HAD A PLACE IN MY HEART FOR BLOND BOYS
Makeup: MEN WEAR MAKEUP?
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON, AGAIN, A NO-BRAINER
Laid back: OFF, I LIKE MY GUYS HIGH STRUNG AND WELL HUNG (JUST KIDDING ABOUT THE LATTER, LOL)
Plays guitar: ON, BABY
Plays drums: TOTALLY ON
Sings: TURN ON, BIG TIME
He's buff/ toned: HELL YES
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: HELL NO
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: MAJOR TURN OFF
Has a lip ring: HELL NO
Has a tongue ring: HELL NO
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON, NO-BRAINER
Plays musical instrument: MAJOR TURN ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON, BIG TIME


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake

What I Like In A Man:

Is taller than you: Turn On
Is shorter than you: Turn Off
Wears braces: Dont Care
Dresses Preppy: Depends
Dress Country: Turn Off
Dresses Gothic: Turn Off
Has blue eyes: Turn On
Has green eyes: Turn On
Has hazel eyes: Turn On
Has brown eyes: Turn On
Drinks alcohol: Turn Off
Smokes: Turn Off
Chews tobacco: Turn Off
Chews gum: Dont Care
Plays sports: Turn On
Smiles a lot: Turn On
Calls you just to say Hi: Turn On
Compliments you: Turn On
Shaves his legs: Dont Care
Wears jewelry: Dont Care
Has facial hair: Dont Care
Smiles when you walk in the room: Turn On
Brown hair: Dont Care
Has black hair: Turn On
Has blonde hair: Dont Care
Makeup: Turn Off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: Turn On
Loyal: Turn On
Laid back: Depends
Plays guitar: Dont Care
Plays drums: Dont Care
Sings: Turn ON
He's buff/ toned: Turn On
He can draw: Dont Care
Does magic: Turn Off
Vegetarian: Dont Care
Does drugs: Turn Off
Is bisexual: Turn Off
Has a tattoo: Dont Care
Has a lip ring: Turn Off
Has a tongue ring: Turn Off
Virgin: Dont Care
Honest and open: Turn ON
Plays musical instrument: Dont Care
Wears glasses: Dont Care
Works out: Turn ON
Creative: Dont Care


----------



## estse

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: :hs 
Is shorter than you: :twisted 
Same height as you: :cuddle 
Is taller than you: :afr 
Wears braces: opcorn 
Dresses Preppy: :eyes 
Dresses Ghetto: :no 
Dresses Gothic: :? 
Has green eyes: :mushy 
Has blue eyes: ops 
Has brown eyes:  
Has long hair: :kiss 
Has short hair: :squeeze 
Drinks alcohol: :twisted 
Smokes cigs: :stu 
Smokes weed: :yawn 
Wears glasses: :shock 
Big boobs: :teeth 
Small boobs: :nw 
Has blonde hair: :kma 
Has brown hair: :yes 
Has black hair: 8) 
Works out: :idea 
Smiles: :clap 
Calls you just to say hi: :con 
Creative: :drunk 
Smacks your butt: :| 
Compliments you: :spit 
Shaves her legs: :help 
Doesn't shave: :duck 
Wears jewelry: :sus 
Has bigger feet than you: :flush 
Has smaller feet than you: :blah 
Belly piercings: :troll 
Virgin: oke 
Laid back: :boogie 
Doesn't party: :b 
Likes to party: :door 
Laughs a lot: :wtf 
Pierced ears:  
Tattoos:  
Honest and open: :love 
Athletic: :bah 
Tall: :huh 
Short: :cry 
Funny: :haha 
Play fights: :duel 
Vegetarian: :rub 
Looks you in the eyes: ar 
Teases you: :cig


----------



## sprinter

For the GUYS (or women) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you:ON 
Same height as you: D
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes 
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: D
Smokes weed 
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: D
Small boobs 
Has blonde hair:ON 
Has brown hair:ON 
Has black hair: D
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative:ON 
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: D
Shaves her legsC 
Doesn't shave: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: D
Has smaller feet than you:ON 
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: ON
Laid back 
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced earsC 
Tattoos 
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall 
Short: D
Funny: DC
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: D
Teases youC
_________________


----------



## sprinter

13times said:


> DC


 :lol I should have thought of that.


----------



## stylicho

For the GUYS (or women) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: D
Same height as you: Off
Is taller than you: Off
Wears braces: On
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: On
Has blue eyes: On
Has brown eyes: On
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D (Just a wee bit is allright)
Smokes cigs: D (ditto)
Smokes weed: Off
Wears glasses: On
Big boobs: On
Small boobs: On
Has blonde hair: On
Has brown hair: On
Has black hair: On
Works out: On
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: On
Creative: On
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: On
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: Off
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: Off
Has smaller feet than you: On
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: On
Laid back: On
Doesn't party: On
Likes to party: Off
Laughs a lot: On
Pierced ears: On
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: On
Athletic: On
Tall: On
Short: D (not under 5)
Funny: On
Play fights: On
Vegetarian: D
Looks you in the eyes: D
Teases you: On


----------



## stylicho

itsmemaggi said:


> Argo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is shorter than you: not really a turn-on, but I wouldn't want to date someone taller than me
> 
> 
> 
> That eliminates a lot of hot, tall chicks like me.  I guess guys really DON'T want to date models.
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi
Click to expand...

If a girl is as tall as me 6'6 and a model I still wouldnt want to date her. Well actually let me think about it. Sometimes I watch girls volleyball and those chicks are hot :banana . But how many of them are 6'6? I think theyre more like 6'2.


----------



## Amande

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: ON
Dresses Preppy: D 
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: D
Compliments you: DC
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: D
<Has red hair: ON!>
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: OFF
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON 
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: OFF
Creative: ON


----------



## GraceLikeRain

For the LADIES 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF 
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON- that’s just sweet...
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: ON!
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON 
Loyal: ON
Laid back: DC
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## pumpkin81

For the LADIES (or men) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: D 
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON 
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D 
Smokes: OFF 
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC as long as he doesn't chew like a camel :lol 
Plays sports: DC 
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON 
Compliments you: ON 
Shaves his legs:OFF 
Wears jewelry: OFF no bling please
Has facial hair: D 
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON 
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC 
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON 
Loyal: ON 
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: ON 
Plays drums: ON 
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: DC 
He can draw: ON 
Does magic: DC 
Vegetarian: OFF must love carne asada 
Does drugs: OFF 
Is bisexual: OFF 
Has a tattoo: ON i have 3
Has a lip ring: OFF don't want to get caught on it :lol 
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: DC 
Honest and open: D
Plays musical instrument: ON 
Wears glasses: DC 
Works out: D 
Creative: ON


----------



## mayblue

Mazikeen, nicely done!


----------



## mystica24

Is taller than you: Not too tall... 5'4 - 5'8 is ideal
Is shorter than you: i'm 5'3... turn off
Wears braces: turn off, i don't want to get anything stuck 
Dresses Preppy: somewhat turn on 
Dress Country: TURN OFF
Dresses Gothic: TURN ON
Has blue eyes: TURN ON 
Has green eyes: TURN ON 
Has hazel eyes: TURN ON
Has brown eyes: TURN ON
Drinks alcohol: TURN OFF
Smokes: TURN OFF
Chews tobacco: TURN OFF
Chews gum: DON'T CARE
Plays sports: DON'T CARE IN GENERAL, TURN ON IF HE WEAR'S THE UNIFORM FOR ME IN PRIVATE  
Smiles a lot: TURN ON 
Calls you just to say Hi: TURN ON 
Compliments you: TURN ON
Shaves his legs: BIG TURN OFF
Wears jewelry: TURN ON 
Has facial hair: Don't Care unless he looks like a grizzly, then TURN OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: MAJOR TURN ON
Brown hair: TURN ON
Has black hair: MAJOR TURN ON
Has blonde hair: TURN OFF
Makeup: BLACK EYELINER TURN ON, EVERYTHING ELSE NO 
Can make you laugh at any given moment: TURN ON
Loyal: TURN ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: ON 
Plays drums: ON 
Sings: TURN ON
He's buff/ toned: SOMEWHAT BUFF IS A TURN ON, REALLY BUFF IS GROSS 
He can draw: TURN ON
Does magic: DON'T CARE
Vegetarian: DON'T CARE
Does drugs: TURN OFF 
Is bisexual: MAJOR TURN OFF
Has a tattoo: TURN ON
Has a lip ring: DON'T CARE
Has a tongue ring: TURN ON
Virgin: TURN ON
Honest and open: TURN ON
Plays musical instrument: TURN ON 
Wears glasses: DON'T CARE
Works out: DON'T CARE
Creative: TURN ON

Additonal turn offs: Flaky ppl, rude ppl, narrow minded, non-compassionate, etc.


----------



## mystica24

Some extras I saw....

Smacks your butt: MAJOR TURN ON
Has bigger feet than you: I DON'T LIKE FEET
Has smaller feet than you: I DON'T LIKE FEET
Doesn't party: TURN ON 
Likes to party: TURN OFF
Laughs a lot: TURN ON
Pierced ears: TURN ON
Tattoos: TURN ON
Athletic: DEPENDS ON HOW ATHLETIC
Tall: OVER 5'8 IS TURN OFF
Short: UNDER 5'4 IS TURN OFF
Funny: TURN ON
Play fights: TURN ON
Vegetarian: DON'T CARE
Looks you in the eyes: TURN ON
Teases you: MAJOR TURN ON


----------



## Madmonkeypoo

For the LADIES (or men) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *D*
Wears braces:* DC*
Dresses Preppy: *D*
Dress Country: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *D, some people like myself just like the color black, but there's also a scary way to dress in black and that I do not like OFF*
Has blue eyes: *ON*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has hazel eyes: *ON!!!*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *D, social drinker is okay; if currently attending AA meetings OFF*
Smokes: *OFF! Kill yourself, not me*
Chews tobacco: *OFF!*
Chews gum:* DC, as long as he doesn't stick in under the tables when he's done*
Plays sports: *D, imho sports is a good and healthy outlet for men, but don't get crazy.*
Smiles a lot: *ON!*
Calls you just to say Hi: *ON!*
Compliments you: *ON! (do you really gotta ask?)*
Shaves his legs: *DC about legs but the less hair on the rest of him the better*
Wears jewelry: *one earring *drool* ON*
Has facial hair:* A little face fuzz is okay but prefer em clean*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON, unless he's smilling because he's been caught*
Brown hair: *DC*
Has black hair: *DC*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Makeup: *um...... OFF....*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON!*
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back: *D, serious times calls for serious attitudes*
Plays guitar: *DC*
Plays drums: *DC*
Sings: *DC*
He's buff/ toned: *ON, but not necessary*
He can draw: *ON!!!!!*
Does magic: *if he can do it without substance inhancing chemicals, DC*
Vegetarian: *Off, I like meat and I need it to live and I don't want anyone trying to change me in that area.*
Does drugs: *BIG OFF!*
Is bisexual: *hmm, D*
Has a tattoo: *DC as long as he didn't get it while in jail*
Has a lip ring: *ON*
Has a tongue ring: *ON*
Virgin: *ON*
Honest and open: *ON*
Plays musical instrument: *DC*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Works out:* DC*
Creative: *ON!!*


----------



## Szattam

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: OFF
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has green eyes: D
Has blue eyes: D
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: OFF
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: D
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: D
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON!
Athletic: D
Tall: D
Short: D
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## lyssado707

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF (Makes me feel like he's still a kid)
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco:OFF 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: D 
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: D
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: D (don't like long, scruffy facial hair)
Smiles when you walk in the room: D
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: DC
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: OFF
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON (Cuz I am too lol)
Honest and open: ON (Very much so)
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## Supalady05

For the LADIES (or men) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Is taller than you: ON 
Is shorter than you: DC 
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC 
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: DC 
Has blue eyes: DC 
Has green eyes: DC 
Has hazel eyes: DC 
Has brown eyes: DC 
Drinks alcohol: OFF 
Smokes: OFF 
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC 
Smiles a lot: DC 
Calls you just to say Hi: ON 
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC 
Has facial hair: DC 
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON 
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC 
Has blonde hair: DC 
Has red hair: DC 
Makeup: OFF 
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON 
Loyal: ON 
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: DC 
Plays drums: DC 
Sings: DC 
He's buff/ toned: OFF 
He can draw: ON 
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: DC 
Does drugs: OFF 
Is bisexual: OFF 
Has a tattoo: DC 
Has a lip ring: OFF 
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: ON 
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: ON 
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC 
Creative: On


----------



## Partofme

For the LADIES (or men) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON!! :yes
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON!! :yes
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON!! :yes 
Playful: ON!! :yes
Spontaneous: ON!! :yes


----------



## Paul

[removed]


----------



## umbrellagirl1980

ok, i'll play :

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: D
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: OFF
Makeup: DC
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: D
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: OFF
He can draw: DC
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: D
Creative: ON


----------



## gejj

alright im bored so here we go,

Plays musical instrument: dc
Is shorter than you: on
Same height as you: d
Is taller than you: off
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy: d
Dresses Ghetto: off
Dresses Gothic: off
Has green eyes: d
Has blue eyes: d
Has brown eyes: d
Has long hair: on
Has short hair: off
Drinks alcohol: off
Smokes cigs: off
Smokes weed: off
Wears glasses: on
Big boobs: dc
Small boobs: dc
Has blonde hair: dc
Has brown hair: on
Has black hair: on
Works out: d
Smiles: on
Calls you just to say hi: on
Creative: on
Smacks your butt: dc
Compliments you: on
Shaves her legs: on (lol)
Doesn't shave: off (lol again)
Wears jewelry: dc
Has bigger feet than you: off
Has smaller feet than you: on
Belly piercings: off
Virgin: on
Laid back: on
Doesn't partyn
Likes to partyff
Laughs a lot: on
Pierced ears: dc
Tattoos: off
Honest and open: on
Athletic: dc
Tall: off
Short: on
Funny: d
Play fights: on
Vegetarian: dc
Looks you in the eyes: on
Teases you: on

ok PM me of this is you :b


----------



## scairy

L'vely said:


> Sorry for the surveys, I'm bored as you can tell.
> ---------------------
> 
> For the *GUYS* (or women)
> Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):
> 
> Plays musical instrument: ON
> Is shorter than you: DC
> Same height as you: ON (could have kids in the WNBA because that would = a tall girl lol)
> Is taller than you: DC
> Wears braces: DC
> Dresses Preppy: DC
> Dresses Ghetto: Off
> Dresses Gothic: Off
> Has green eyes: ON
> Has blue eyes: ON
> Has brown eyes:ON
> Has long hair: ON
> Has short hair: Can deal with
> Drinks alcohol: DC
> Smokes cigs: Off
> Smokes weed: Off
> Wears glasses: DC
> Big boobs: DC
> Small boobs: define small. ON
> Has blonde hair: ON if it's natural hair color
> Has brown hair: ON if it's natural hair color
> Has black hair: On if it's natural hair color
> Works out: ON
> Smiles: ON
> Calls you just to say hi: ON
> Creative: ON
> Smacks your butt: ON
> Compliments you: ON
> Shaves her legs: ON
> Doesn't shave: Depends; have to at least do armpits
> Wears jewelry: DC
> Has bigger feet than you: Impossible she'd have to be a female Shaq Oneal
> Has smaller feet than you: DC
> Belly piercings: Not into it but it isn't a breaker
> Virgin:ON but again if not whatever
> Laid back: ON
> Doesn't party: DC
> Likes to party: DC
> Laughs a lot: DC
> Pierced earson't like a lot of piercings there
> Tattoos: Off but can deal with if your personality is amazing
> Honest and open: ON
> Athletic: ON
> Tall: DC
> Short: DC
> Funny: ON
> Play fights: DC
> Vegetarian: Off
> Looks you in the eyes: ON if I could ever get used to it lol
> Teases you Depends how far she takes and if she doesn't mind me doing a little bit back.
> Nice hips: major ON
> Nice shaped rear: major ON
> 
> :


----------



## Squizzy

Is taller than you: On
Is shorter than you: Off
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: Off
Dress Country: Off
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: Off
Chews tobacco: EW 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: On
Calls you just to say Hi: DC
Compliments you: D
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: Off
Has facial hair: Off
Smiles when you walk in the room: On
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: DC
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On
Loyal: On
Laid back: On
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: On
Does magic: What?
Vegetarian: On
Does drugs: Off
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: Off
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: On
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: On
Works out: On
Creative: DC


----------



## jane

I don't understand the attraction of a belly piercing- it's so trashtastic! (pre-emptive apologies to the pierced)


----------



## weatherman

jane said:


> I don't understand the attraction of a belly piercing- it's so trashtastic! (pre-emptive apologies to the pierced)


I agree.


----------



## Tungsten

Plays musical instrument: Depends on the instrument. Violin, yes. Tuba, not so much.
Is shorter than you: Don't care
Same height as you: Don't care
Is taller than you: Off, I'm pretty tall
Wears braces: Off
Dresses Preppy: Off
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: Off. I like normal looking girls
Has green eyes: Don't care
Has blue eyes: Don't care
Has brown eyes: Don't care. Eye color isn't really that important
Has long hair: Don't care
Has short hair: Don't care. Ditto hair. I like all different types
Drinks alcohol: Depends 
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: Off
Wears glasses: Depends. Usually I like glasses though
Big boobs: Can't complain
Small boobs: Don't care
Has blonde hair: Don't care
Has brown hair: Don't care
Has black hair: Don't care
Works out: Depends
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON, if it's in a joking way
Compliments you: Of course
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: Depends
Wears jewelry: Don't care
Has bigger feet than you: That would be weird
Has smaller feet than you: Yes please
Belly piercings: Off
Virgin: Don't care
Laid back: ON, I'm very laid back
Doesn't party: Depends
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: Don't care
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: Depends
Tall: Depends
Short: Depends
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: ON, especially if she can cook
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## glittergaze

Is taller than you: On
Is shorter than you: Off 
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: On
Has brown eyes: On
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: Off
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: D
Smiles a lot: On
Calls you just to say Hi: On
Compliments you: On
Shaves his legs: D
Wears jewelry: DC/On
Has facial hair: DC/On
Smiles when you walk in the room: On
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On
Loyal: On
Laid back: On
Plays guitar: On
Plays drums: On
Sings: On
He's buff/ toned: DC/On
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: On
Has a lip ring: On
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: On
Plays musical instrument: On
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC/On
Creative: On


----------



## Atticus

Reading this has been entertaining. I've got to wonder, though, If a tall girl or short guy with braces who doesn't smile much (the braces :hide ) and who gets high occasionally and maybe has a tattoo reads this and feels quite :afr


----------



## millenniumman75

I still can't get over how many people here like the smack on the rear :roll :lol.


----------



## Atticus

And so maybe the short braces wearing tattoo guy is tushy phobic. Just my point, or the closest thing to a point I can muster.


----------



## Nae

Atticus said:


> And so maybe the short braces wearing tattoo guy is tushy phobic. Just my point, or the closest thing to a point I can muster.


It's interesting to note from the responses that for the majority while alcohol use to some extent may be OK other drug use is a clear cut case of *no.* Where this comparison is warranted, of course.


----------



## tewstroke

I've noticed that most of the women don't like bi guys, and that whole but slapping thing is funny, most of the guys say on. :lol


----------



## scairy

tewstroke said:


> I've noticed that most of the women don't like bi guys, and that whole but slapping thing is funny, most of the guys say on. :lol


I'd rather have a girl slap my *** than a guy.


----------



## scairy

I'm surprised at the women's reaction to shorter guys. To me it doesn't seem like that big of a deal as long as they're over 5 feet tall.


----------



## NCGirly

*s taller than you: on
Is shorter than you: off
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy: dc
Dress Country: dc
Dresses Gothic: dc
Has blue eyes: on
Has green eyes: on
Has hazel eyes: on
Has brown eyes: dc
Drinks alcohol: dc
Smokes: off
Chews tobacco: off
Chews gum: dc
Plays sports: on
Smiles a lot: dc
Calls you just to say Hi: on
Compliments you: on
Shaves his legs: dc
Wears jewelry: dc
Has facial hair: dc
Smiles when you walk in the room: on
Brown hair: dc
Has black hair: dc
Has blonde hair: dc
Makeup: off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on
Loyal: on
Laid backn 
Plays guitar: on
Plays drums: on
Sings: on
He's buff/ toned: dc
He can draw: dc
Does magic: dc
Vegetarian: dc
Does drugs: off
Is bisexual: off
Has a tattoo: on
Has a lip ring: d
Has a tongue ring:d 
Virgin: d
Honest and open: on
Plays musical instrumentn 
Wears glasses: dc
Works out: on
Creative: * on


----------



## Madmonkeypoo

Why don't guys like the tall ones? It's all genetics you know.


----------



## Bon

Madmonkeypoo said:


> Why don't guys like the tall ones? It's all genetics you know.


It's all chemestry Madmonkey, we all have our likes and dislikes, tomorrow, all my dislikes could walk into a room on one man, but the chemestry could be there, and I fall head over heals, well, this is me, at least in lust;-)


----------



## roswell

Argo said:


> Yeah, but that dancing banana looks real out of luck. I don't see a single hair on his legs, he's less than an inch in height, and with those zoinked eyes and uncontrollable air humping you got to know he's on _something_.
> 
> I wouldn't put _magic_ past him either.....


 :lol hahaha

Well in that case, I salute the fellow! What a soldier! He maintains such an unfaltering optimism!

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## UltraShy

millenniumman75 said:


> I still can't get over how many people here like the smack on the rear :roll :lol.


Well, any females who do should contact me. I'm rather an expert in that area.


----------



## HopeFloats

For the LADIES (or men) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: DC (although very few guys are shorter than me)
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: not sure what that means
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D- occasional drinking is ok, but not if he is an alchoholic
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF gross
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: D - ok as long as he doesn't look too girly
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back:ON 
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring:OFF 
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC


----------



## roswell

...ho hum ho hum...

-------------------

For the GUYS (or women) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Plays musical instrument: on (just because it would be nice/fun to play together)
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC (i like both :b )
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: dc
Has blue eyes: dc
Has brown eyes: dc
Has long hair: dc
Has short hair: dc
Drinks alcohol: D (depending on obvious factors)
Smokes cigs: off
Smokes weed: off
Wears glasses: dc
Big boobs: dc
Small boobs: dc
Has blonde hair: dc
Has brown hair: dc
Has black hair: dc
Works out: dc (it's good to be healthy..)
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: D... (eh, it might make me uncomfortable. i guess if it were all in good fun?)
Compliments you: on
Shaves her legs: on
Doesn't shave: off (em, sorry)
Wears jewelry: dc
Has bigger feet than you: D?
Has smaller feet than you: dc
Belly piercings: :stu 
Virgin: dc
Laid back: on
Doesn't party: on (well, i mean it suits me better..)
Likes to party: :afr 
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: dc
Tattoos: :stu 
Honest and open: ON on
Athletic: dc
Tall: dc
Short: dc
Funny: on
Play fights: on (it's good to play together :b )
Vegetarian: dc
Looks you in the eyes: 
Teases you: D (heheh, within reasonable bounds - i.e. be gentle :lol )


----------



## newfoundglory

Plays musical instrument: *on*
Is shorter than you: *depends*
Same height as you: *on*
Is taller than you: *off*
Wears braces: *depends*
Dresses Preppy: *off*
Dresses Ghetto: *off*
Dresses Gothic: *depends*
Has green eyes: *dont care*
Has blue eyes: *dont care*
Has brown eyes: *dont care*
Has long hair: *on*
Has short hair: *depends*
Drinks alcohol: *dont care*
Smokes cigs: *off*
Smokes weed: *off*
Wears glasses: *dont care*
Big boobs: *dont care*
Small boobs: *dont care*
Has blonde hair: *dont care*
Has brown hair: *dont care*
Has black hair: *dont care*
Works out: *on*
Smiles: *on*
Calls you just to say hi: *on*
Creative: *on*
Smacks your butt: *on*
Compliments you: *on*
Shaves her legs: *on*
Doesn't shave: *off*
Wears jewelry: *dont care*
Has bigger feet than you: *dont care*
Has smaller feet than you: *dont care*
Belly piercings: *dont care*
Virgin: *on*
Laid back: *on*
Doesn't party: *dont care*
Likes to party: *dont care*
Laughs a lot: *depends*
Pierced ears: *dont care*
Tattoos: *depends, a small tattoo in a sexy place would be a turn on*
Honest and open: *on*
Athletic: *on*
Tall: *depends, hopefully not taller than me!*
Short: *dont care*
Funny: *on*
Play fights: *on*
Vegetarian: *dont care*
Looks you in the eyes: *yes*
Teases you: *depends*


----------



## archaic

UltraShy said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't get over how many people here like the smack on the rear :roll :lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, any females who do should contact me. I'm rather an expert in that area.
Click to expand...

You're a good man.


----------



## anonymid

For the GUYS (or women) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC 
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON 
Doesn't party: ON 
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON 
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## VelvetElvis

I really felt apprehensive about doing this before, since I don't think it's any of my business as the least attractive male imaginable being attracted to women, but since I'm anonymous, I guess it won't hurt anything. I do feel like I have a huge double standard by having any sort of preferences, though. 

For the GUYS (or women) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Plays musical instrument: DC 
Is shorter than you: D
Same height as you: D 
Is taller than you: OFF 
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: DC 
Has blue eyes: DC 
Has brown eyes: DC 
Has long hair: DC 
Has short hair: DC 
Drinks alcohol: D 
Smokes cigs: D 
Smokes weed: OFF 
Wears glasses: DC 
Big boobs: DC 
Small boobs: DC 
Has blonde hair: DC 
Has brown hair: DC 
Has black hair: DC 
Works out: ON 
Smiles: ON 
Calls you just to say hi: ON 
Creative: ON 
Smacks your butt: D 
Compliments you: ON 
Shaves her legs: ON 
Doesn't shave: OFF 
Wears jewelry: D 
Has bigger feet than you: OFF 
Has smaller feet than you: DC 
Belly piercings: OFF 
Virgin: ON 
Laid back: ON 
Doesn't party: ON 
Likes to party: OFF 
Laughs a lot: ON 
Pierced ears: DC 
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON 
Athletic: D
Tall: DC 
Short: DC 
Funny: ON 
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: D 
Looks you in the eyes: ON 
Teases you: D

I know I wouldn't deserve anyone who has any of that, though.


----------



## jtb3485

For the GUYS (or women) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: DC/D
Same height as you: ON (though not many women are as tall as me lol)
Is taller than you: ON
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: D
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: ON 
Big boobs: OFF
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: D
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: ON
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: OFF


----------



## Guitaraholic187

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: DC
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: ON
Laid back:ON 
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: OFF
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you:ON


----------



## Null

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: ON
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: ON
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON 
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: DC
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON 
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: ON
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: ON
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: D
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## scairy

Madmonkeypoo said:


> Why don't guys like the tall ones? It's all genetics you know.


I don't care if the girl is tall. She'd have to be over 6'2" to be taller than me and if she was like 6'4" I see nba players in our future lol.


----------



## silverstein

Very informative thread! I should start telling more women that I can play the piano apparently...

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: On
Is shorter than you: On
Same height as you: On
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: On
Has blue eyes: On
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: I'd date another guy before going with a woman that smokes (and I'm not gay nor bi)
Smokes weed: Off
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: Off
Small boobs: On
Has blonde hair: On
Has brown hair: On
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: I'd kill for this
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: DC
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: Off
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: D
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: Being one myself, I'd love to be with another virgin
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: On
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: On
Athletic: D
Tall: D
Short: D
Funny: On
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: DC
Teases you: DC


----------



## tewstroke

Marcules said:


> Wow, this is the most superficial thread I've ever seen. Someone mentioned Magic earlier, lol.


 :lol


----------



## total-imperfection

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: OFF
Has brown eyes: OFF
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON!
Has blonde hair: OFF
Makeup: ON
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: DC
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: ON
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument:ON 
Wears glasses: OFF
Works out: DC
Creative: DC


----------



## NewWorldOrder

Plays musical instrument: On
Is shorter than you: On
Same height as you: Dc
Is taller than you: Off
Wears braces: On
Dresses Preppy: Off
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has green eyes: Dc
Has blue eyes: Dc
Has brown eyes: Dc
Has long hair: Dc
Has short hair: On
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: Dc
Big boobs: On (why do so many guys say that they aren't turned on by big boobs.)
Small boobs: On
Has blonde hair: Dc
Has brown hair: On
Has black hair: On
Works out: Dc
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: Dc
Creative: On
Smacks your butt: Dc
Compliments you: A little is okay, too much, no
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: Dc
Wears jewelry: Dc, as long as its not too much
Has bigger feet than you: Dc
Has smaller feet than you: On
Belly piercings: Dc
Virgin: On
Laid back: On
Doesn't party: On
Likes to party: Off
Laughs a lot: Dc
Pierced ears: On
Tattoos: As long as they don't suck
Honest and open: Dc
Athletic: On
Tall: Dc
Short: Dc
Funny: On
Play fights: On
Vegetarian: On
Looks you in the eyes: Dc
Teases you: On


----------



## GaryUranga

I dont care about the size of boobs I like shape better than size


----------



## angel_7745

---------------------

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: D
Drinks alcohol: D... if he drinks a lot then it would be a turn off
Smokes: D... looks hot sometimes but kissing would be gross
Chews tobacco: OFF... gross
Chews gum: D
Plays sports: D
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC... lol thats kind of weird
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: Depends on the guy... but mostly a turn off
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: DC
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: D
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: D
Wears glasses: D
Works out: D
Creative: ON


----------



## sesfan4life

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON 
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: D
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON 
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: D
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON 
He can draw: DC
Does magic: D
Vegetarian: D
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: D
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: D
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: ON 
Wears glasses: D
Works out: ON
Creative: D

For the GUYS (or women) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Same height as you: D
Is taller than you: ON
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON 
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: ON 
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: DC
Doesn't shave: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON 
Doesn't party: D 
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: D
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON 
Athletic: ON
Tall: ON
Short: D
Funny: ON
Play fights: D 
Vegetarian: D
Looks you in the eyes: ON 
Teases you: ON


----------



## seph

For the GUYS (or women) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: D
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: D
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: OFF
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: D
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: D
Short: D
Funny: ON
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: D
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## bellicose

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: D
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: ON
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: D on where
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: ON/DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: D
Short: D
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: ON
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## nakedshrew

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON 
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: OFF
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: ON
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## GreyCloud

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyesC
Has green eyesC
Has hazel eyesC
Has brown eyesC
Drinks alcoholC
Smokes:OFF
Chews tobacco:OFF
Chews gumC
Plays sportsC
Smiles a lot:ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: D
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hairC
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup:OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment:ON
Loyal:ON
Laid back:ON
Plays guitarC
Plays drumsC
Sings:ON
He's buff/ tonedC
He can draw:ON
Does magic
VegetarianC
Does drugs:OFF
Is bisexual:OFF
Has a tattoo:OFF
Has a lip ring:OFF
Has a tongue ring:OFF
VirginC
Honest and open:ON
Plays musical instrumentC
Wears glasses:ON
Works outC
Creative:ON


----------



## LastChild

For the LADIES (or men) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Is taller than you: on
Is shorter than you: off
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: off
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: off
Chews tobacco: off
Chews gum: off
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: on
Calls you just to say Hi: on
Compliments you: on
Shaves his legs: off
Wears jewelry: D 
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: on
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: on
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on
Loyal: on
Laid back: D
Plays guitar: on
Plays drums: on
Sings: off
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: DC
Does magic: off 
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: off
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: D
Has a tongue ring: off
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: on
Plays musical instrument: on
Wears glasses: off
Works out: DC
Creative: DC


----------



## Flu102

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: DC
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles: Double ON
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: OFF
Compliments you: OFF
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: Just so long as they aren't bigger.
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: D
Laid back: D
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: D
Short: D
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## shelly

For the LADIES (or men) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Is taller than you: turn on
Is shorter than you: depends
Wears braces: turn off
Dresses Preppy: turn on
Dress Country: turn on
Dresses Gothic: turn off, seems immature to me
Has blue eyes: turn on, love blue eyes
Has green eyes: turn on
Has hazel eyes: dc
Has brown eyes: dc
Drinks alcohol: dc
Smokes: turn off
Chews tobacco: turn off, wouldnt date
Chews gum: turn off
Plays sports: turn on
Smiles a lot: turn on
Calls you just to say Hi:turn on 
Compliments you: very big turn on
Shaves his legs: turn off, thats just weird
Wears jewelry: turn off, anything more than a watch is a turn off
Has facial hair: depelnds on what it is, what it looks like, how it feels
Smiles when you walk in the room: turn on
Brown hair: turn on
Has black hair: turn on as long as its not greasy looking
Has blonde hair: turn on
Makeup: turn off, weird as the shaved leg thing
Can make you laugh at any given moment: big turn on
Loyal: turn on
Laid back: turn on
Plays guitar: turn on
Plays drums: turn off, too noisey
Sings: turn on
He's buff/ toned: big turn on
He can draw: turn on
Does magic: turn on
Vegetarian: dc
Does drugs: turn off, absolutely would not date
Is bisexual: turn off, absolutely would not date
Has a tattoo: depends on what it is
Has a lip ring: turn off, what would kissing that feel like?
Has a tongue ring: turn off, see above
Virgin: turn on, i am too, would be cool to have someone to explore with
Honest and open: turn on
Plays musical instrument: turn on
Wears glasses: dc
Works out: turn on, i do too
Creative: turn on


----------



## bent

i wonder if the fact that most women won't date someone shorter than them is indicative of how static power structures based on gender/sex really are. most women would say they are beyond restrictive roles for sexes. but i can't see why a shorter male would be such a turn off unless a psychological dynamic of at least superficial passivity was inherently desired by those very women. it could also be due to the fact that media promotes models of couples that always have a taller male. most male actors onscreen stand on step ladders when they shoot a close up with a female love interest. again, i thought more informed people, especially those who might make it a point in their lives of breaking stereotypes and group-think, restrictive normative standards (when it comes to ideal women anyway...) would have evolved into having more individualized or progressive desires. apparently not.


----------



## silverleaf

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D 
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: OFF
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: DC
Does magic: D
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## SAgirl

For the LADIES (or men) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Punk like - turn on 
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: Socially only 
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: ON
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: OFF
Makeup: NO
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: ON 
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON 
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: ON 
Wears glasses: ON 
Works out: ON 
Creative: ON 

For the GUYS (or women) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Smokes cigs: OFF 
Smokes weed: OFF
Smacks your butt: In a playful manner, but before he does he hugs me from behind for a few minutes 
Compliments you: ON 
Shaves her legs: Of course, I do 
Laid back: ON 
Doesn't party: ON 
Likes to party: OFF 
Laughs a lot: ON 
Play fights: ON 
Looks you in the eyes: ON 
Teases you: Depends


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

For the GUYS (or women) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: D
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: UGH..OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: D
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: DC
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you


----------



## OnyxHeart

For the GUYS (or women)

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: *ON*
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: D
Dresses Gothic: DC
Drinks alcohol: D (in moderation)
Smokes cigs: D
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *ON*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave: *OFF* (Um, no)
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: *ON*
Virgin: DC
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: *ON*
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: D 
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *ON*
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Bisexual: (Don't Matter)
Teases you: *OFF*


----------



## LoneStar

For the GUYS 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrumentC
Is shorter than youC
Same height as youC
Is taller than you
Wears bracesC
Dresses PreppyC
Dresses Ghetto:OFF
Dresses Gothic:OFF
Has green eyesC
Has blue eyesC
Has brown eyesC
Has long hair:ON
Has short hair
Drinks alcohol
Smokes cigs:OFF
Smokes weed:OFF
Wears glasses
Big boobsC
Small boobsC
Has blonde hairC
Has brown hairC
Has black hairC
Works out
Smiles:ON
Calls you just to say hi:ON
Creative:ON
Smacks your butt
Compliments you:ON
Shaves her legs:ON
Doesn't shave:OFF
Wears jewelryC
Has bigger feet than you:OFF
Has smaller feet than youC
Belly piercings
VirginC
Laid back:ON
Doesn't party:ON
Likes to party
Laughs a lot:ON
Pierced earsC
Tattoos:OFF
Honest and open:ON
Athletic
Tall
Short
Funny:ON
Play fights:ON
VegetarianC
Looks you in the eyes:ON
Teases you:ON


----------



## anis

For the LADIES (or men) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: DC
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: OFF
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## mademoiselle T

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: OFF
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: OFF
Works out: ON
Creative: DC


----------



## Readonly

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: on
Is shorter than you: on
Same height as you: dc
Is taller than you: dc
Wears braces: off
Dresses Preppy: on
Dresses Ghetto: off
Dresses Gothic: on
Has green eyes: dc
Has blue eyes: dc
Has brown eyes: dc
Has long hair: on
Has short hair: off
Drinks alcohol: dc/off
Smokes cigs: off
Smokes weed: off
Wears glasses: dc
Big boobs: off
Small boobs: dc
Has blonde hair: dc
Has brown hair: dc
Has black hair: dc
Works out: dc
Smiles: on
Calls you just to say hi: on
Creative: dc
Smacks your butt: on
Compliments you: on
Shaves her legs: on
Doesn't shave: dc
Wears jewelry: dc
Has bigger feet than you: dc
Has smaller feet than you: dc
Belly piercings: dc
Virgin: on
Laid back: dc
Doesn't party: on
Likes to party: off
Laughs a lot: on
Pierced ears: dc
Tattoos: dc
Honest and open: on
Athletic: dc
Tall: on
Short: dc
Funny: on
Play fights: on
Vegetarian: dc
Looks you in the eyes: on
Teases you: d


----------



## omgnoudidnt

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: on, as long as they aren't super tall.
Is shorter than you: dc
Wears braces: off
Dresses Preppy: dc
Dress Country: dc
Dresses Gothic: dc
Has blue eyes: on
Has green eyes: on
Has hazel eyes: on
Has brown eyes: on
Drinks alcohol: dc, as long as they don't abuse it.
Smokes: OFF.
Chews tobacco: OFF.
Chews gum: wtf? lol, dc
Plays sports: on
Smiles a lot: ON.
Calls you just to say Hi: ON.
Compliments you: on
Shaves his legs: lol, dc
Wears jewelry: dc
Has facial hair: dc
Smiles when you walk in the room: on
Brown hair: on
Has black hair: on
Has blonde hair: on
Makeup: ON ON ON...as in eyeliner. not full blown makeup, hehe
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on
Loyal: ON
Laid back: on
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: dc
He can draw: on
Does magic: on
Vegetarian: dc-on
Does drugs: OFF.
Is bisexual: off
Has a tattoo: dc-on
Has a lip ring: dc
Has a tongue ring: ON ON ON
Virgin: dc
Honest and open: on
Plays musical instrument: on
Wears glasses: dc- on
Works out: dc
Creative: on


----------



## Chemicat

Okay then... I like surveys. :b 

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON ON ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: OFF
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ...?
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## mismac

So has this thread helped anyone find each other?


----------



## Noca

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: OFF 
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: D
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: D
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: ON
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: D 
Has blonde hair: DC 
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC 
Works out: D
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: D
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: D
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON 
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: D 
Athletic: D
Tall: OFF
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: OFF
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: DC
Teases you: D


----------



## Message

For the LADIES 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: DC 
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: D
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: D
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: ON
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: D
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: D
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## snake

Plays musical instrument
Is shorter than you:ON
Same height as you:ON
Is taller than you:ON
Wears braces
Dresses Preppy:ON
Dresses Ghetto:OFF
Dresses Gothic:OFF
Has green eyes:ON
Has blue eyes:ON
Has brown eyes:ON
Has long hair:ON
Has short hair:ON
Drinks alcohol
Smokes cigs:OFF
Smokes weed:OFF
Wears glasses
Big boobs
Small boobs
Has blonde hair:ON
Has brown hair:ON
Has black hair:ON
Works out:ON
Smiles:ON
Calls you just to say hi:ON
Creative
Smacks your butt
Compliments you:ON
Shaves her legs:ON
Doesn't shave:OFF
Wears jewelry:ON
Has bigger feet than you:OFF
Has smaller feet than you:ON
Belly piercings:ON
Virgin:ON
Laid back
Doesn't party:ON
Likes to party
Laughs a lot:ON
Pierced ears
Tattoos
Honest and open:ON
Athletic:ON
Tall:ON
Short
Funny:ON
Play fights:ON
Vegetarian
Looks you in the eyes:ON
Teases you:ON


----------



## Becky

Is taller than you: On 
Is shorter than you: Off 
Wears braces: Off 
Dresses Preppy: DC 
Dress Country: On 
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has blue eyes: On 
Has green eyes: DC 
Has hazel eyes: DC 
Has brown eyes: DC 
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: Off 
Chews gum: DC 
Plays sports: DC 
Smiles a lot: On 
Calls you just to say Hi: On 
Compliments you: On 
Shaves his legs: Off 
Wears jewelry: Off 
Has facial hair: On 
Smiles when you walk in the room: On 
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC 
Has blonde hair: DC 
Makeup: Off 
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On 
Loyal: On 
Laid back: On 
Plays guitar: On 
Plays drums: On
Sings: On
He's buff/ toned: DC 
He can draw: DC 
Does magic: DC 
Vegetarian: Off 
Does drugs: Off 
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: On 
Has a lip ring: Off 
Has a tongue ring: Off 
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: On 
Plays musical instrument: On 
Wears glasses: DC 
Works out: DC 
Creative: DC


----------



## Classified

stellar said:


> So has this thread helped anyone find each other?


I would like to find a girl in West-Central Ohio that matches who I am looking for and who she is looking for. :love

Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D (not all the time)
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: D
Has long hair: ON (ponytails are best!)
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D (not everyday, but a few times a year would be best)
Drinks coffee: OFF
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: ON
Normal boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has red hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: D
Creative: D
Smacks your butt: OFF
Compliments you: D
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: D (winter ok, summer not good)
Wears jewelry: OFF (less is more, ear rings are ok)
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: ON :squeeze 
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: D
Teases you: DC


----------



## aria

Is taller than you: on
Is shorter than you: off
Wears braces: off
Dresses Preppy: d
Dress Country: off
Dresses Gothic: d
Has blue eyes: dc
Has green eyes: dc
Has hazel eyes: dc
Has brown eyes: dc
Drinks alcohol: off
Smokes: off
Chews tobacco: off
Chews gum: off
Plays sports: dc
Smiles a lot: on
Calls you just to say Hi: on
Compliments you: d
Shaves his legs: off
Wears jewelry: d
Has facial hair: off
Smiles when you walk in the room: on
Brown hair: on
Has black hair: dc
Has blonde hair: dc
Makeup: off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: d
Loyal: on
Laid back: d
Plays guitar: dc
Plays drums: dc
Sings: dc
He's buff/ toned: d
He can draw: dc
Does magic: dc
Vegetarian: on
Does drugs: off
Is bisexual: d
Has a tattoo: off
Has a lip ring: off
Has a tongue ring: off
Virgin: on
Honest and open: on
Plays musical instrument: dc
Wears glasses: d
Works out: dc
Creative: dc


----------



## droplet

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: D
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: D
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## Mehitabel

For the LADIES (or men) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF 
Wears braces: DC 
Dresses Preppy: DC 
Dress Country: DC 
Dresses Gothic: DC 
Has blue eyes: DC 
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON 
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC 
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: DC 
He can draw: DC
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC 
Virgin: D
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## SADLiath

For the *LADIES*
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: D
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: OFF
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: OFF
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: D
Wears jewelry: ON
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON 
Has blonde hair: OFF
Makeup: OFF! OFF! OFF!
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: ON 
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: DC 
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: OFF


----------



## Gerard

my number one turn on.........the capacity to give empathy........


----------



## Disintegrate

....


----------



## Skroderider

Okay...

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON, that's lovely... as long as it's not a guitar. I can't stand guitars, for some reason.
Is shorter than you: DC, nearly all women are.
Same height as you: ON! 
Is taller than you: Uh, OFF. Girls are not supposed to be that high :lol
Wears braces: DC.
Dresses Preppy: DC.
Dresses Ghetto: Hmm, not quite sure what this means, but by the sound of it, it's OFF 
Dresses Gothic: Usually OFF. It can suit a person (it does suit my goth classmate, for example), but usually it doesn't.
Has green eyes: ON, I love green eyes.
Has blue eyes: DC.
Has brown eyes: DC.
Has long hair: Mostly ON.
Has short hair: D. Less likely to look stunning than long hair, but it's definitely possible.
Drinks alcohol: DC; of course, for heavy drinkers that wound be a certain OFF.
Smokes cigs: A slight OFF.
Smokes weed: A huge OFF! 
Wears glasses: D. Often ON.
Big boobs: DC. Honestly :lol
Small boobs: Also DC. It's not the size itself that matters, it's how they, um, fit everything else :lol
Has blonde hair: A slight OFF.
Has brown hair: ON.
Has black hair: DC.
Works out: ON.
Smiles: ON -- that's a must, actually 
Calls you just to say hi: _*tries to imagine a totally hypothetic situation*_ Well, that would be nice, I guess, so ON.
Creative: ON, that's also a must.
Smacks your butt: Most likely OFF, I wouldn't feel comfortable about it.
Compliments you: ON .
Shaves her legs: ON.
Doesn't shave: Eww, OFF.
Wears jewelry: DC. Couldn't care less.
Has bigger feet than you: ON, that would be funny 
Has smaller feet than you: DC. _Everyone_ has smaller feet than me :lol
Belly piercings: OFF, that looks immature and not at all sexy.
Virgin: DC, I think.
Laid back: ON.
Doesn't party: ON, I could relate to that 
Likes to party: DC.
Laughs a lot: ON, as long as she doesn't laugh _all the time_.
Pierced ears: DC. Don't they all have pierced ears? 
Tattoos: D... 
Honest and open: ON, that's very important.
Athletic: ON, although athletic girls are somewhat scary (since I'm not at all athletic) :lol
Tall: Definitely ON!
Short: DC, might even be a slight OFF.
Funny: ON.
Play fights: ON 
Vegetarian: DC.
Looks you in the eyes: You mean not all non-SAers do? ON, of course.
Teases you: ON, as long as she doesn't go overboard with that.


----------



## conscious

Is taller than you: off
Is shorter than you: on
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyesC
Has hazel eyes:ON
Has brown eyesC
Drinks alcoholC
Smokes:OFF
Chews tobacco:OFF
Chews gumC
Plays sports:ON
Smiles a lot:ON
Calls you just to say Hi: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: on
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hairC
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup
Can make you laugh at any given moment:ON
Loyal:ON
Laid back:ON
Plays guitarC
Plays drumsC
Sings:ON
SHE buff/ toned: D
can drawC
Does magicC
VegetarianC
Does drugs:OFF
Is bisexual:OFF
Has a tattoo
Has a lip ring:OFF
Has a tongue ring
VirginC
Honest and open:ON
Plays musical instrumentC
Wears glassesC
Works outC
Creative:ON


----------



## blask3

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: D I can bare being a little shorter
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: ON.. I suppose
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC (If they're a casual smoker)
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: D (Might seem kinda gay, but they can be TOO big)
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON (Not that I'm able to take compliments)
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF (I still shudder at my old HS teacher's man beard )
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: D
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: D
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: D 
Short: ON (I dunno, I like 'em short  )
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON (If not in public)
Vegetarian: D (Please, don't try and convert me, for god's sake)
Looks you in the eyes: ON (That is if I had the courage to do the same)
Teases you: OFF


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3

*Plays musical instrument:* Depends
*Is shorter than you:* On
*Same height as you:* On
*Is taller than you:* Off
*Wears braces:* On
*Dresses Preppy:* On
*Dresses Ghetto:* On
*Dresses Gothic:* On
*Has green eyes:* On
*Has blue eyes:* On
*Has brown eyes:* Depends
*Has long hair:* On
*Has short hair:* Depends
*Drinks alcohol:* Depends
*Smokes cigs:* Depends
*Smokes weed:* Off
*Wears glasses:* On
*Big boobs:* Depends
*Small boobs:* On
*Has blonde hair:* On
*Has brown hair:* Depends
*Has black hair:* Depends
*Works out:* Don't care
*Smiles:* On
*Calls you just to say hi:* On
*Creative:* On
*Smacks your butt:* On
*Compliments you:* On
*Shaves her legs:* On
*Doesn't shave:* Off
*Wears jewelry:* Depends
*Has bigger feet than you:* Don't care
*Has smaller feet than you:* On
*Belly piercings:* Depends
*Virgin:* ON!!!
*Laid back:* On
*Doesn't party:* On
*Likes to party:* Off
*Laughs a lot:* On
*Pierced ears:* Don't care
*Tattoos:* Depends
*Honest and open:* On
*Athletic:* On
*Tall:* Off
*Short:* On
*Funny:* On
*Play fights:* On
*Vegetarian:* Off
*Looks you in the eyes:* On
*Teases you:* On


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Is taller than you: dc
Is shorter than you: dc
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy: dc
Dress Country: off
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has blue eyes: on
Has green eyes: on 
Has hazel eyes: on
Has brown eyes: on
Drinks alcohol: off
Smokes: off
Chews tobacco: off
Chews gum: dc
Plays sports: dc
Smiles a lot: dc
Calls you just to say Hi: on
Compliments you: on
Shaves his legs: dc
Wears jewelry: dc
Has facial hair: d 
Smiles when you walk in the room: on
Brown hair: on
Has black hair: on
Has blonde hair: dc
Makeup: on (eyeliner)
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on
Loyal: ON!!!!
Laid back: on
Plays guitar: dc
Plays drums: dc
Sings: dc
He's buff/ toned: dc
He can draw: dc
Does magic: dc
Vegetarian: dc
Does drugs: off
Is bisexual: d
Has a tattoo: on
Has a lip ring: dc
Has a tongue ring: dc
Virgin: on
Honest and open: ON!!
Plays musical instrument: dc
Wears glasses: dc
Works out: dc
Creative: on


----------



## justlistening

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: had to google it, but sweater tied around the Lacoste polo is definitely a turn OFF
Dresses Ghetto: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: D
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: OFF when it's all the time, ON when it's occasionally
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: D
Calls you just to say hi: OFF
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: D only when I have a ball gag tied up
Compliments you: D
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON, I guess 
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: ON 
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: OFF
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: D
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: OFF 
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## Drella

...


----------



## Strength

For the GUYS (or women) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care): 

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: D 
Has blonde hair: DC 
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON 
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON 
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: D
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF 
Has smaller feet than you: D
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON 
Doesn't party: D 
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON 
Athletic: D
Tall: ON
Short: D
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON 
Vegetarian: D
Looks you in the eyes: ON 
Teases you: ON


----------



## emptybottle

Turn ONs:

Has blue eyes
Has green eyes
Has hazel eyes
Calls you just to say Hi
Compliments you
Smiles when you walk in the room
Can make you laugh at any given moment
Loyal
Laid back
Plays guitar
He's buff/ toned
He can draw
Honest and open


----------



## Ally

Is taller than youC
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: D
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: D
Wears jewelry: ON
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back:ON 
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: DC
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: ON
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## njodis

Eh, sure, why not?

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: D
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## shygirlxx

Is taller than you: on
Is shorter than you: off
Wears braces: off 
Dresses Preppy: on 
Dress Country: off 
Dresses Gothic: off 
Has blue eyes: on 
Has green eyes: on 
Has hazel eyes: off 
Has brown eyes: on
Drinks alcohol: off 
Smokes: off 
Chews tobacco: off 
Chews gum: off 
Plays sports: dc
Smiles a lot: on
Calls you just to say Hi: on 
Compliments you: on 
Shaves his legs: off
Wears jewelry: dc
Has facial hair: off 
Smiles when you walk in the room: on
Brown hair: on 
Has black hair: dc
Has blonde hair: off 
Makeup: off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on
Loyal: on
Laid back: on
Plays guitar: dc
Plays drums: dc
Sings: dc
He's buff/ toned: on 
He can draw: on 
Does magic: off
Vegetarian: on 
Does drugs: off 
Is bisexual: off
Has a tattoo: off
Has a lip ring: off
Has a tongue ring: off
Virgin: on
Honest and open: on
Plays musical instrument:dc
Wears glasses: off
Works out: on
Creative: on


----------



## Karla

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears bracesC
Dresses PreppyC
Dress CountryC
Dresses Gothic:OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyesC
Has hazel eyesC
Has brown eyesC
Drinks alcohol-I'M OK WITH A LITTLE ALCOHOL 
Smokes:OFF
Chews tobacco:OFF
Chews gumC
Plays sportsC
Smiles a lot
Calls you just to say Hi:ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF-THAT JUST SEEMS WEIRD 
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room:ON
Brown hair:ON
Has black hair:ON
Has blonde hair:OFF
Makeup:OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment:ON
Loyal:ON
Laid back:ON
Plays guitarC
Plays drumsC
Sings:ON :mushy 
He's buff/ tonedC
He can draw:ON
Does magic
VegetarianC
Does drugs:OFF
Is bisexual:OFF
Has a tattoo
Has a lip ring
Has a tongue ring:OFF
VirginC
Honest and open:ON
Plays musical instrument:ON
Wears glassesEFINITELY ON!!!!
Works outC
Creative: ON


----------



## demoneyeskyo

i noticed some girl put turnoff next to chewing gum and honest and open......WHY IS THAT??


----------



## vicente

I'm assuming D = "DEPENDS" and DC = "DON'T CARE":

Is taller than you: D - to the extent that people don't stare or make fun of us
Is shorter than you: DC

Wears bracesC
Dresses PreppyC
Dress CountryC
Dresses Gothic:OFF
Dresses ghetto: OFF - I hate that culture
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyesC
Has hazel eyesC
Has brown eyesC
Drinks alcohol: ON
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: DC - never seen anyone chew tobacco
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON!!!
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON (unfortunately I still live on approval )
Shaves her legs: ON
Has facial hair: OFF

Don't like touching hairy people. Maybe that's why I like women more than men. :lol
Body and facial hair can be so unhygienic

Wears jewelry: D - as long as she doesn't look like a princess

Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: D - some girls look worse with the makeup they have on, some look better
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON!!! too bad there are so few funny women :sigh 
Loyal:ON
Laid back:ON
Plays guitarC
Plays drumsC
Sings: ON
She's buff/ toned: ON: I like strong women with toned muscles. As long as she doesn't look like a bodybuilder on testosterone pills

She can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: D - as long as she's not an addict. she can even be a dealer, as long as she doesn't get me involved in her business
Is bisexual: D - as long as she's not the type that pretends to be bi to get guys' attention
Has a tattoo: D - as long as it's not huge and offensive
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring:OFF
Body piercings: OFF - all piercings except earrings turn me off

Virgin: DC : though having sexual experience would help since I don't have any :stu 
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: D
Works out: ON: especially girls who also lift weights instead of just trying to lose weight and get slim
Creative: DC


----------



## CoconutHolder

U don't have 2 be beautiful 2 turn me on
I just need your body, baby, from dusk till dawn
U don't need experience 2 turn me up there
U just leave it all up 2 me, I'm gonna show U what it's allabout

U don't have 2 be rich 2 be my :cuddle 
U don't have 2 be cool 2 rule my world
Ain't no particular sign I'm more compatible with
I just want your extra time and your . . . . . 
:kiss 
U got 2 not talk dirty, baby, if U wanna impress me
U can't be 2 flirty, mama, I know how 2 undress me (Yeah)
I want 2 be your fantasy, maybe U could be mine
U just leave it all up 2 me, we could have a good time

:yes


----------



## embers

^^^ :yes you got it, I still wanna go to dinner first though.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Of course I'd treat you to dinner first, honey. You know I'll treat you right.  
:kiss 

oke


----------



## embers

I'll share my crab legs with you then :clap I put lots of salt and lemon juice in my butter so you might have to get your own butter.


----------



## CoconutHolder

YUM! I LOVE crab legs. MMM....butter and salt........

You better stop it, you are turning me on.


----------



## embers

you better watch it or else i'll have to take you out back and spray you down with the garden hose again.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Oooh I like it when you talk like that.

....mabey I like being all wet.......... :b


----------



## embers

okay, we might need the fire hose for this.


----------



## LNahid2000

Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: D (Not a sports freak since I'm not a big fan)
Smiles a lot: ON (I love a guy who smiles!)
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: D (It can be really hot on some guys)
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON (I love a guy who smiles!)
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: DC
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: OFF (I wanna eat the same things together)
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D (Depends how big)
Has a lip ring: OFF 
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## Drella

hah, looking over my turn on/turn off survey from, like, a year ago, I have concluded that I have absolutely no standards. I said "DC" (don't care) for almost everything.


----------



## Inturmal

Has a heartbeat: ON
Is dead: Depends


----------



## RubyTuesday

Drella said:


> hah, looking over my turn on/turn off survey from, like, a year ago, I have concluded that I have absolutely no standards. I said "DC" (don't care) for almost everything.


Might actually just mean that you're open minded and don't like to box yourself in.

Me -I pretty much put DC (don't care) for all of those things. I wouldn't think much about them. At most they'd just be extra details.


----------



## Drella

RubyTuesday said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> 
> hah, looking over my turn on/turn off survey from, like, a year ago, I have concluded that I have absolutely no standards. I said "DC" (don't care) for almost everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Might actually just mean that you're open minded and don't like to box yourself in.
Click to expand...

Hey now, don't give me so much credit. I would date an inflatable doll. In fact, I already am! (Okay, it's actually just an inflatable mattress, but baby steps. Baby steps.)


----------



## RubyTuesday

Drella said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drella said:
> 
> 
> 
> hah, looking over my turn on/turn off survey from, like, a year ago, I have concluded that I have absolutely no standards. I said "DC" (don't care) for almost everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Might actually just mean that you're open minded and don't like to box yourself in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey now, don't give me so much credit. I would date an inflatable doll.
> In fact, I already am! (Okay, it's actually just an inflatable mattress, but baby steps. Baby steps.)
Click to expand...

...I still figure, Drella, that if you're not hurting anyone, than what difference does it make??

Particularly when you consider how often people go out of their way to respect propriety, never mind whether they disrespect other people. Like people pay so much attention to unimportant details (cause they're so worried about what others would think) and in the meantime forget the stuff that actually matters and means something, and then risk doing these things instead.

So I think you do deserve a fair bit of credit, actually.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

Is taller than youn 
Is shorter than you: off to a certain extent
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy: on
Dress Country: dc
Dresses Gothic: off
Has blue eyes: on
Has green eyes: on 
Has hazel eyes: on
Has brown eyes: on
Drinks alcohol: dc
Smokes: dc
Chews tobacco: dc
Chews gum: dc
Plays sports: dc
Smiles a lot: dc
Calls you just to say Hi: on
Compliments you: dc
Shaves his legs: off
Wears jewelry: off
Has facial hair: dc
Smiles when you walk in the room: on
Brown hairn
Has black hair: dc
Has blonde hair: on
Makeup: off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on
Loyal: ON
Laid back: on 
Plays guitar: on 
Plays drums: on 
Sings: dc
He's buff/ toned: on 
He can draw: dc
Does magic: dc
Vegetarian: dc to certain extent
Does drugs: off
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: dc
Has a lip ring: off
Has a tongue ring: off
Virgin: on
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: dc
Wears glasses: dc
Works out: on
Creative:dc


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

Inturmal said:


> Has a heartbeat: ON
> Is dead: Depends


:haha


----------



## odd_one_out

Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you:*D*
Is shorter than you: *D*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dress Country: *DC*
Dresses Gothic: *DC*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has hazel eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes: *OFF*
Chews tobacco: *OFF*
Chews gum: *DC*
Plays sports: *DC*
Smiles a lot: *DC*
Calls you just to say Hi: *DC* 
Compliments you: *ON*
Big boobs: *DC*
Small boobs: *DC*
Shaves his legs: *DC*
Shaves her legs: *DC*
Doesn't shave: *DC*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has facial hair: *D* 
Smiles when you walk in the room:*ON* 
Brown hair: *DC*
Has black hair: *DC*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Makeup: *DC*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON*
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back: *DC*
Plays guitar: *DC*
Plays drums: *DC*
Sings: *DC*
He's buff/ toned: *DC* 
He can draw: *DC*
Does magic: *ON*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Does drugs: *OFF*
Is bisexual: *ON*
Has a tattoo: *DC*
Has a lip ring: *DC*
Has a tongue ring: *OFF*
Virgin: *DC*
Honest and open:*ON* 
Plays musical instrument: *DC*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Works out: *DC*
Creative:*ON*
Has long hair: *DC*
Has short hair: *DC*
Smokes weed:*OFF*
Smacks your butt: *DC*
Has bigger feet than you: *DC*
Has smaller feet than you: *DC*
Belly piercings: *DC*
Doesn't party: *DC*
Likes to party: *DC*
Laughs a lot: *DC*
Pierced ears: *DC*
Athletic: *DC*
Funny:*ON*
Play fights: *DC*
Looks you in the eyes:*ON*
Teases you: *DC*


----------



## AussiePea

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: Preppy??
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: YES
Has blonde hair: YES
Has brown hair: YES
Has black hair: YES
Works out: YES
Smiles: YES
Calls you just to say hi: YES
Creative: YES
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: YES
Shaves her legs: YES
Doesn't shave: NO
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC 
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: DC
Laid back: D
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: YES
Pierced ears: YES
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: YES
Athletic: YES
Tall: D
Short: D
Funny: YES
Play fights: YES
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: YES
Teases you: YES


----------



## caflme

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: *D (I'm 5' tall, not over 5'10")*
Is shorter than you: *OFF*
Wears braces: *DC (braces are temporary)*
Dresses Preppy:*DC*
Dress Country:*DC*
Dresses Gothic: *OFF*
Has blue eyes:*DC*
Has green eyes:*DC*
Has hazel eyes:*DC*
Has brown eyes:*DC*
Drinks alcohol:*D (Occasionally or Socially only)*
Smokes:*OFF*
Chews tobacco:*OFF*
Chews gum:*D (No smacking or noises)*
Plays sports:*DC*
Smiles a lot:*ON*
Calls you just to say Hi:*ON*
Compliments you:*ON*
Shaves his legs:*MAJOR OFF*
Wears jewelry:*D*
Has facial hair:*ON*
Smiles when you walk in the room:*ON*
Brown hair:*DC*
Has black hair:*DC*
Has blonde hair:*DC*
Makeup:*MAJOR OFF*
Can make you laugh at any given moment:*ON*
Loyal:*ON*
Laid back:*ON*
Plays guitar:*ON*
Plays drums:*DC*
Sings:*ON*
He's buff/ toned:*ON*
He can draw:*ON*
Does magic:*DC*
Vegetarian:*D*
Does drugs:*OFF*
Is bisexual:*OFF*
Has a tattoo:*OFF*
Has a lip ring:*MAJOR OFF*
Has a tongue ring:*MAJOR OFF*
Virgin:*ON*
Honest and open:*ON*
Plays musical instrument:*ON*
Wears glasses:*DC*
Works out:*ON*
Creative:*ON*


----------



## rb1088

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC 
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: DC
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: DC
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON!
Athletic: DC
Tall: ON
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: DC


----------



## Just Lurking

Plays musical instrument: *Don't care*
Is shorter than you: *ON*
Same height as you: *Don't care*
Is taller than you: *OFF*
Wears braces: *Don't care*
Dresses Preppy: *Depends (if she fits the look, it can be a turn-on)*
Dresses Getto: *Depends (same as preppy)*
Dresses Gothic: *Depends (same as both of the above)*
Has green eyes: *Don't care*
Has blue eyes: *ON (I love blue eyes)*
Has brown eyes: *Don't care*
Has long hair: *ON*
Has short hair: *Depends (short as in shoulder length, don't care... short as in crew cut, major turn-off)*
Drinks alcohol: *Don't care (as long as she doesn't mind that I don't drink, and doesn't do it herself excessively)*
Smokes cigs: *OFF*
Smokes weed: *OFF*
Wears glasses: *Don't care*
Big boobs: *Don't care*
Small boobs:* Don't care*
Has blonde hair: *ON*
Has brown hair: *Don't care*
Has black hair: *Don't care*
Works out: *Don't care*
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *Don't care*
Creative: *Don't care*
Smacks your butt: *Don't care*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *Don't care*
Has bigger feet than you: *OFF*
Has smaller feet than you: *ON*
Belly piercings: *ON*
Virgin: *ON *
Not a Virgin: *Don't care*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party: *ON*
Likes to party: *OFF*
Laughs a lot: *ON*
Pierced ears: *ON*
Tattoos: *Depends (a tattoo on the lower back can be downright hot~ but a skull&crossbones on her arm would be a turn-off)*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *Don't care*
Tall: *OFF*
Short: *ON (I love short girls~)*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *Don't care*
Vegetarian: *Don't care*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *Don't care*


----------



## whiterabbit

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: *DC*
Is shorter than you: *DC* 
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dress Country: *DC*
Dresses Gothic: *DC*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has hazel eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *DC*
Smokes: *DC*
Chews tobacco: *OFF* 
Chews gum: *DC*
Plays sports: *DC*
Smiles a lot: *DC*
Calls you just to say Hi: *OFF!!!* (I would be extrememly annoyed, but it's not a deal-breaker or anything)
Compliments you: *Depends* (Back-handed compliments would be nice, anything else would be awkward)
Shaves his legs: *DC*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has facial hair: *DC*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *DC* 
Brown hair: *DC*
Has black hair: *DC* 
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Makeup: *DC*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *DC*
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back: *ON*
Plays guitar: *DC*
Plays drums: *DC*
Sings: *DC*
He's buff/ toned: *DC*
He can draw: *DC*
Does magic: *DC*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Does drugs: *Depends which drugs*
Is bisexual: *DC*
Has a tattoo: *DC*
Has a lip ring: *DC*
Has a tongue ring: *DC* 
Virgin: *DC*
Honest and open: *ON* 
Plays musical instrument: *DC*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Works out: *DC*
Creative: *DC*


----------



## Hoofservant

Is taller than you: on (I'm 5'2", that's not a hard feat)
Is shorter than you: off
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy: dc
Dresses Country: dc
Dresses Gothic: off
Has blue eyes: dc
Has green eyes: dc
Has hazel eyes: dc
Has brown eyes: on (I love brown eyes)
Drinks alcohol: dc
Smokes: dc
Chews tobacco: off
Chews gum: don't care
Plays sports: dc
Smiles a lot: on
Calls you just to say Hi: dc
Compliments you: on
Shaves his legs: off
Wears jewelry: d 
Has facial hair: dc
Smiles when you walk in the room: on
Brown hair: on
Has black hair: dc
Has blonde hair: dc
Makeup: off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on
Loyal: on
Laid back: on
Plays guitar: dc
Plays drums: dc
Sings: dc
He's buff/toned: d
He can draw: dc
Does magic: dc
Vegetarian: dc
Does drugs: d (I don't care if he smokes weed, hardcore drugs are a turnoff)
Is bisexual: off
Has a tattoo: dc
Has a lip ring: dc
Has a tongue ring: dc
Virgin: dc
Honest and open: on
Plays musical instrument: dc
Wears glasses: dc
Works out: dc
Creative: dc


----------



## dreamer222

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: D
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: D
Drinks alcohol: D (doesn't matter, as long as it's not _ too _ much)
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: D
Calls you just to say Hi: DC
Compliments you: ON (given it's not excessive!)
Shaves his legs: D
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: D (I wouldn't want him to be blind to my mistakes/flaws in favor of loyalty...if that makes any sense)
Laid back: ON!!!!
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: OFF!!!!
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: D 
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## LostPancake

sweet: on
depressed: on
funny: on
creative: on
introverted: on
reads: on
glasses: on

sorry, i cheated.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

I haven't got a chance judging by how many ladies don't like short guys, I'm only 5'7" :lol

Plays musical instrument: D
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: D
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: D
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: D
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: DC
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: D
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: OFF
Tall: D
Short: D
Funny: ON
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## STKinTHEmud

Wish you included race. I might like to see that.


----------



## nothing to fear

Catarina said:


> Sorry for the surveys, I'm bored as you can tell.
> ---------------------
> 
> For the *LADIES* (or men)
> Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):
> 
> Is taller than you: ON
> Is shorter than you: DC
> Wears braces: DC
> Dresses Preppy: DC
> Dress Country: DC
> Dresses Gothic: DC
> Has blue eyes: ON
> Has green eyes: ON
> Has hazel eyes: ON
> Has brown eyes: ON
> Drinks alcohol: DC (though i prefer it, i'd feel like an alcoholic otherwise)
> Smokes: DC (to be completely honest i think it looks kind of hot to watch a cute guy smoke but i wouldn't want him to die of cancer).
> Chews tobacco: OFF
> Chews gum: DC
> Plays sports: DC
> Smiles a lot: ON
> Calls you just to say Hi: ON
> Compliments you: ON
> Shaves his legs: DC
> Wears jewelry: DC
> Has facial hair: ONNNNNN
> Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
> Brown hair: ON
> Has black hair: ON
> Has blonde hair: ON
> Makeup: OFF
> Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
> Loyal: ON
> Laid back: ON
> Plays guitar: ON
> Plays drums: ON
> Sings: DC
> He's buff/ toned: OFF (just not my prefered body type, but i wouldn't dislike someone just for that)
> He can draw: ON
> Does magic: DC
> Vegetarian: ON
> Does drugs: DC
> Is bisexual: DC
> Has a tattoo: DC
> Has a lip ring: DC
> Has a tongue ring: DC
> Virgin: ON
> Honest and open: ON
> Plays musical instrument: ON
> Wears glasses: ONNN
> Works out: DC
> Creative: ON


----------



## MissMay1977

Although looks does matter most of that stuff is superficial and I don't need to answer any of those questions. I can tell by the way I feel around a male if he is an option or not.


----------



## nothing to fear

MissMay1977 said:


> Although looks does matter most of that stuff is superficial and I don't need to answer any of those questions. I can tell by the way I feel around a male if he is an option or not.


yes, i definitely agree with this. it's hard for me to even say certain qualities such as those are complete turn-offs since i wouldn't suddenly be very unattracted to a guy if i like him otherwise even though he had other qualities i didn't like.
i'm not very judgmental in that way either. sometimes i've surprised myself in terms of guys i've slightly liked who had qualities i usually wouldn't particularly care for.


----------



## JFmtl

alright let's try this...

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: D (OFF if she is really taller)
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC 
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: D
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses:ON
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC 
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: D (Depends on the frequency of those calls)
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON 
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC 
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings:ON
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: D
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON 
Vegetarian: D
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## Stanley

Plays musical instrument: dc
Is shorter than you: dc
Same height as you: dc
Is taller than you: off
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy: dc
Dresses Ghetto: off
Dresses Gothic: dc
Has green eyes: on
Has blue eyes: on
Has brown eyes: dc
Has long hair: dc
Has short hair: off
Drinks alcohol: d
Smokes cigs: off
Smokes weed: d
Wears glasses: dc
Big boobs: on
Small boobs: off
Has blonde hair: on
Has brown hair: dc
Has black hair: on
Works out: on
Smiles: dc
Calls you just to say hi: dc
Creative: dc
Smacks your butt: dc
Compliments you: on
Shaves her legs: on
Doesn't shave: off
Wears jewelry: dc
Has bigger feet than you: off
Has smaller feet than you: dc
Belly piercings: on
Virgin: off
Laid back: on
Doesn't party: dc
Likes to party: dc
Laughs a lot: off
Pierced ears: dc
Tattoos: major turn off
Honest and open: on
Athletic: on
Tall: d
Short: dc
Funny: on
Play fights: dc
Vegetarian: off
Looks you in the eyes: dc
Teases you:


----------



## fences

Plays musical instrument: On
Is shorter than you: On
Same height as you: On
Is taller than you: off
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy: dc
Dresses Ghetto: off
Dresses Gothic: dc
Has eyes: On
Has long hair: on
Has short hair: dc
Drinks alcohol: on
Smokes cigs: dc
Smokes weed: dc
Wears glasses: dc
Big boobs: on
Small boobs: on
Has blonde hair: off
Has brown hair: on
Has black hair: off
Works out: on
Smiles: dc
Calls you just to say hi: dc
Creative: on
Smacks your butt: dc
Compliments you: dc
Shaves her legs: on
Doesn't shave: off
Wears jewelry: dc
Has bigger feet than you: off
Has smaller feet than you: I hate feet.
Belly piercings: on
Virgin: dc
Laid back: on
Doesn't party: off
Likes to party: dc
Laughs a lot: dc
Pierced ears: on
Tattoos: dc
Honest and open: on
Athletic: off
Tall: off
Short: on
Funny: on
Play fights: off
Vegetarian: off
Looks you in the eyes: dc
Teases you: Don't tease me.


----------



## AliBaba

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: D (How well does she play it?) 
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: D
Has blue eyes: D
Has brown eyes: D
Has long hair: D
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: D
Smokes weed: D (On level of smokage)
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: D
Has brown hair: D
Has black hair: D
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: D
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: D
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: D
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: D
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: OFF
Likes to party: ON
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: D
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: ON
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON

In addition, here's the list from my profile in case I missed anything:
Pantyhose, romantic violence(to include wrestling, light face slapping, obviously butt smacking, being pushed hard onto a bed/couch & vice versa, sense of humor, Dick Cheney


----------



## KyleThomas

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: DC
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: DC
Doesn't shave: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## strawberryjulius

I don't see why being vegetarian is a turn-off. Not _all_ of us are going to lecture about eating meat. :roll


----------



## bezoomny

Is taller than you: On
Is shorter than you: Don't care
Wears braces: Off
Dresses Preppy: Depends
Dress Country: Depends
Dresses Gothic: Depends
Has blue eyes: On
Has green eyes: On
Has hazel eyes: On
Has brown eyes: On (I just like eyes...)
Drinks alcohol: On
Smokes: Don't care
Chews tobacco: Off
Chews gum: Depends
Plays sports: Depends
Smiles a lot: On
Calls you just to say Hi: On unless incredibly excessive 
Compliments you: On
Shaves his legs: Depends
Wears jewelry: Depends (small necklace okay, blingy stuff and lots of jewelry are a turnoff)
Has facial hair: Off
Smiles when you walk in the room: On although I can't imagine that in real life
Brown hair: On
Has black hair: On 
Has blonde hair: On
Makeup: Depends (guyliner ok, all else is a turnoff)
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On
Loyal: On
Laid back: On
Plays guitar: On
Plays drums: Depends
Sings: On unless he's all douchey about it
He's buff/ toned: Depends
He can draw: On
Does magic: Depends
Vegetarian: Don't care
Does drugs: Depends (experimenting is okay, addicted is a turnoff)
Is bisexual: Don't care
Has a tattoo: Don't care
Has a lip ring: Don't care
Has a tongue ring: Off
Virgin: On
Honest and open: On
Plays musical instrument: On
Wears glasses: On
Works out: Don't care
Creative: On


----------



## caflme

This is true, but I think (to me) the point of this was for the guys and us girls to see what each of our individual basic preferences are (or maybe our perceived preferences)... I found it fun to fill out, but it really made me realize some things about myself. I'm glad I filled it out, I learned a lot reading others and thinking about my answers. 

When I looked back over how I answered the questions and compared them to past relationships... the turn ons matched up to the positive characteristics of the good guys ( and some of the not so good) I have known and the OFFs have matched up to the jerks... so it's all relative to what you know. When I actually meet someone I don't do the comparing thing... it is just who they are and what they are like and how I feel with them.

I think I came to the conclusion that I would have to meet someone first as well... while I say that tatoos are a turn OFF --- I know that if I really liked a guy and he had a tattoo I would get over it... as long as it wasn't big or obnoxious, vulgar or disgusting. Same with peircings - to a point (and it would depend on if he wore jewelry in them).

Not all of these are superficial - there are some things that visually people can't cope with and eventually will affect how they feel if it is a deep enough dislike. You can overlook something for awhile but if it is a true dislike it will eventually start to bug you, eat at you and annoy you.

JMHO

------------------------------
Earlier Opinions from others:
------------------------------------
Although looks does matter most of that stuff is superficial and I don't need to answer any of those questions. I can tell by the way I feel around a male if he is an option or not.
----------------------------
yes, i definitely agree with this. it's hard for me to even say certain qualities such as those are complete turn-offs since i wouldn't suddenly be very unattracted to a guy if i like him otherwise even though he had other qualities i didn't like.

i'm not very judgmental in that way either. sometimes i've surprised myself in terms of guys i've slightly liked who had qualities i usually wouldn't particularly care for.


----------



## swing

*Of course, all of this is put aside when personality comes into play. But still interesting.* 

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: TRIPLE OFF 
Chews gum: D
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: D
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: Depends if he's a cyclist!
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON 
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC 
Has blonde hair: D - bleached isn't really my thing
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON 
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: D
Sings: Depends if he's silly about it. And if he's better than me. 
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: D
Vegetarian: Depends if we're cooking meals together regularly.
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: D 
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: ON -String instruments, particularly cello. Mmm.
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON - Again, with the cello. 
Is shorter than you: D
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: ON
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: OFF - especially if fake
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: D- bleach isn't so good
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: DC
Works out: D -no pumping of iron!
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: D - not too often
Creative: ON!
Smacks your butt: Depends on the context.
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: ON
Has bigger feet than you: D
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: D
Funny: ON
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: D - again with the cooking together - but if she's vego I respect that
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: OFF


----------



## lastofthekews

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: DC
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: D
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: OFF
Short: D 
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## SloopjohnB

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: Off
Dresses Preppy: Off
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: On
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: Off
Smokes weed: Off
Wears glasses: On
Big boobs: On
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: D
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: On
Creative: On
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: On
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: Off
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: On
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: On
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: On
Athletic: DC
Tall: D
Short: DC
Funny: On
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: Off
Looks you in the eyes: On
Teases you: DC


----------



## jer

*For the GUYS (or women)*
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

has big boobs: Very ON
everything else: DC


----------



## somethinginthewind

These are so interesting to read.

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF (I'm 5'2!)
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: D 
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON+
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF (ew)
Chews tobacco: OFF (MAJOR ew)
Chews gum: ON good breath I guess?
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON+++
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: D (if he's a swimmer haha)
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: D (5 o'clock shadow good, anything else not for me)
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: D (jared leto makeup, DC.. jeffree star makeup, OFF)
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON 
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC uhm..
Vegetarian: ON+++
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## Traci

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: DC
Short: DC 
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## foxwithwings13

(I'm a bi female, leaning more towards the girlies :sus

Plays musical instrument: On
Is shorter than you: On
Same height as you: On
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: Off
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: On
Has green eyes: D
Has blue eyes
Has brown eyes: On
Has long hair: D
Has short hair: Off
Drinks alcohol: Off
Smokes cigs: Off
Smokes weed: Off
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: D
Has brown hair: D
Has black hair: On
Works out: D
Smiles: DC
Calls you just to say hi: On
Creative: On
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: On
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave:Off
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: Off
Virgin:On
Laid back: On
Doesn't party: On
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: DC
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: On
Athletic:Off
Tall: Off
Short: DC
Funny: D
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: On
Teases you: D


----------



## tigerlilly

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *OFF*
Wears braces: *OFF*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dress Country: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *ON*
Has blue eyes: *ON*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has hazel eyes: *ON*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *DC*
Smokes: *OFF*
Chews tobacco: *OFF*
Chews gum: *OFF*
Plays sports: *ON*
Smiles a lot: *ON*
Calls you just to say Hi: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves his legs: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *D*
Has facial hair: *D*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON*
Brown hair: *ON*
Has black hair: *DC*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Makeup: *D*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON*
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back: *ON*
Plays guitar: *ON*
Plays drums: *ON*
Sings: *D*
He's buff/ toned: *D*
He can draw: *ON*
Does magic: *OFF*
Vegetarian: *ON*
Does drugs: *OFF*
Is bisexual: *OFF*
Has a tattoo: *ON*
Has a lip ring: *ON*
Has a tongue ring: *ON*
Virgin: *DC*
Honest and open: *DC*
Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Works out: *ON*
Creative: *DC*


----------



## Narcissus

I've written notes for several of these in order to expose the idiocy behind my choices. Mostly subject to change and likely to engender regret. Get it while you still can.

Plays musical instrument: *Depends*. In particular, this becomes "OFF" when used as a prop to belt out adult contemporary dreck, and "SUPER ON" when in service of composition.
Is shorter than you: *On*
Same height as you: *Depends* on whether she likes me being the same height as her, so probably not. Otherwise, I wouldn't mind.
Is taller than you: Likewise.
Wears braces: *Don't Care*. I don't understand the negativity toward this.
Dresses Preppy: *Don't Care*
Dresses Ghetto: *Off*
Dresses Gothic: *Off*
Has green eyes: *Don't Care*
Has blue eyes: *Don't Care*
Has brown eyes: *Don't Care*
Has long hair: *Depends*. If unusually long, my attraction would depend on why it is kept long. Otherwise, on.
Has short hair: *Depends*. Too short, and I start associating it with the masculine form and business, which are two things I have a baseless contempt for. Otherwise, could be on or off, depending on style.
Drinks alcohol: *Depends*. I wouldn't fit well with someone who defines or distinguishes herself on this criterion.
Smokes cigs: *Off*
Smokes weed: *Off*. If it's very occasional, that's OK.
Wears glasses: *On*. I find it's an additional way to see individual preference in style.
Big boobs: *Depends*. Past a certain size, whatever part of me identifies them doesn't get triggered, but I imagine this could change.
Small boobs: *On*
Has blonde hair: *Depends*. Normally don't care, but sometimes a little flair can push this into the "ON" category.
Has brown hair: *Don't Care*
Has black hair: *On*. I think this is due to a youthful crush as opposed to some stereotyped desire for the exotic.
Works out: *Depends* on how much. I wouldn't relate well to an inflexible exercise regime.
Smiles: *On*. It intrinsically leaves a positive impression. Even if it's a social or nervous smile, it at least indicates a desire to leave a positive impression.
Calls you just to say hi: *Depends*. I like detachment in a way, but idle chat is better than boredom.
Creative: *On*. It's one of the qualities I appreciate most in people.
Smacks your butt: *Off*
Compliments you: *Depends*
Shaves her legs: *Don't Care*
Doesn't shave: *Depends*. I don't feel like writing an essay on it, but I'd have to in order to convey whatever point I think I have.
Wears jewelry: *Don't Care*
Has bigger feet than you: *Don't Care*
Has smaller feet than you: *Don't Care*
Belly piercings: *Off*
Virgin: *On*. It would ease my own tension and create an interesting opportunity to learn together.
Laid back: *Depends*. I have a deep distaste for histrionics, but carefree hedonism isn't my bag either. 
Doesn't party: *On*
Likes to party: *Off*
Laughs a lot: *Depends* significantly on the humour behind it.
Pierced ears: *Don't Care*
Tattoos: *Off*
Honest and open: *On*. More honesty than openness. I prefer openness to correlate with mutual trust, which develops over time.
Athletic: *Depends*
Tall: *Depends*
Short: *Depends*
Funny: *On*
Play fights: *Depends*. Or more accurately, don't know.
Vegetarian: *Depends*. I feel it's admirable, though.
Looks you in the eyes: *Depends*
Teases you: *Depends*


----------



## Gardener84

Plays musical instrument:* ON*
Is shorter than you: *ON*
Same height as you: *ON*
Is taller than you: *DC*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *ON*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has blue eyes: *ON*
Has brown eyes: *ON*
Has long hair: *ON*
Has short hair: *ON*
Drinks alcohol:* OFF*
Smokes cigs: *OFF*
Smokes weed:* OFF*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Big boobs: *ON*
Small boobs: *ON*
Has blonde hair: *ON*
Has brown hair:* ON*
Has black hair:* ON*
Works out: *ON*
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *DC*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt: *DC*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave: *DC*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has bigger feet than you: *DC*
Has smaller feet than you: *DC*
Belly piercings: *DC*
Virgin: *ON*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party:* ON*
Likes to party:* OFF*
Laughs a lot: *ON*
Pierced ears: *DC*
Tattoos: *DC*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *ON*
Tall: *DC*
Short: *DC*
Funny: *DC*
Play fights: *OFF*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Looks you in the eyes: **blush* ON*
Teases you: *ON*


----------



## rumjungle

As interesting as it is to learn everyone's preferences I can't help but feel that it can encourage finickiness.

So my preferences:
For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Turn ONs= ON
Turn OFFs = OFF


----------



## rdrr

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: D
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: ON
Drinks alcohol: ON
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: ON
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: ON
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: OFF
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: ON
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: DC


----------



## Xtina_Xposed

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## southward

Is taller than you: ON 
Is shorter than you: OFF (I am 5'4)
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF 
Chews tobacco: WAY OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: OFF
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: DEPENDS
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hairC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON (it seems like so many guys I meet are high strung)
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: OFF (I've met some drummers with a terrible personality)
Sings: DEPENDS
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON (Especially if it's real)
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: DC
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: DC
Creative:ON


----------



## Joel

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: D
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: ON
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: D
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: D
Short: D
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: D
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## Phibes

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: OFF
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: GOOD
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ONLY IN BED 
Compliments you: DC
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: ON
Has bigger feet than you: OFF (Considering im US 14) LOL, that'd be freaky. some sort of behemoth woman.
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: OK
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: ON
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: DC
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: DC
Teases you: DC


----------



## ShyViolet

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## Just Lurking

rumjungle said:


> As interesting as it is to learn everyone's preferences I can't help but feel that it can encourage finickiness.
> 
> So my preferences:
> For the LADIES (or men)
> Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):
> 
> Turn ONs= ON
> Turn OFFs = OFF


Copout!! :b


----------



## Freedom2010

Is taller than you: turn on
Is shorter than you: turn off
Wears braces: don't care
Dresses Preppy: turn on
Dress Country: don't care
Dresses Gothic: turn off
Has blue eyes: turn on
Has green eyes: don't care
Has hazel eyes: don't care
Has brown eyes: don't care
Drinks alcohol: turn off
Chews tobacco: turn off
Chews gum: don't care
Plays sports: turn on
Smiles a lot: turn on
Calls you just to say Hi: turn on
Compliments you: turn on
Shaves his legs: don't care
Wears jewelry: don't care
Has facial hair: turn off
Smiles when you walk in the room: turn on
Brown hair: turn on
Has black hair: don't care
Has blonde hair: don't care
Makeup: turn off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: turn on
Loyal: turn on
Laid back: turn on
Plays guitar: don't care
Plays drums: don't care
Sings: don't care
He's buff/ toned: turn on
He can draw: don't care
Does magic: don't care
Vegetarian: turn on
Does drugs: turn off
Is bisexual: turn off
Has a tattoo: turn off
Has a lip ring: turn off
Has a tongue ring: turn off
Virgin: don't care
Honest and open: trun on
Plays musical instrument: don't care
Wears glasses: turn off
Works out: turn on
Creative: turn on


----------



## banjerbanjo

Plays musical instrument: Definite on
Is shorter than you: on
Same height as you: dc
Is taller than you: dc
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy: dc 
Dresses Ghetto: off
Dresses Gothic: off
Has green eyes: on
Has blue eyes: on 
Has brown eyes: on
Has long hair: on
Has short hair: on 
Drinks alcohol: on
Smokes cigs: on
Smokes weed: dc
Wears glasses: on
Big boobs: dc
Small boobs: dc
Has blonde hair: dc
Has brown hair: dc
Has black hair: dc
Works out: dc
Smiles: on
Calls you just to say hi: on
Creative: on
Smacks your butt: haha, on?
Compliments you: on
Shaves her legs: on
Doesn't shave: off
Wears jewelry: dc
Has bigger feet than you: dc
Has smaller feet than you: dc
Belly piercings: off
Virgin: on
Laid back: on
Doesn't party: off
Likes to party: on
Laughs a lot: on
Pierced ears: dc
Tattoos: depends, I don't like generic tattoos
Honest and open: on
Athletic: dc
Tall: dc
Short: on
Funny: on
Play fights: dc
Vegetarian: dc
Looks you in the eyes: dc
Teases you: d


----------



## Mehitabel

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF (I'm a little old fashioned, I prefer to feel like they could protect me) 
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D (Turnoff if it's often, or to the point of drunkenness. A beer after work, or some whiskey in the evening is all good.)
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: D (Sucks if it's often. Once in a while is okay.)
Compliments you: D (Same as above.)
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: D (If he acts like he's seeing me for the first time in months every time I walk in the room, that would bug me. But a smile to show he's happy to see me is fine.)
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: DC
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: D (He'd have to be laid back about the right things, like small things, but not everything. )
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON (Any musical tendency is a turn on)
He's buff/ toned: D (Strength is a turn on, but too much is a turn off)
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: ...ON? (I'm vegetarian, but it's not necessarily a 'turn on', it's just like "Oh! Awesome!")
Does drugs: OFF OFF OFF OFF (Deal breaker right there.)
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: D (On what it's a tattoo of. Something tribal? Bleh. Something Unique? Turn on.)
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: OFF (Experience turns me on.)
Honest and open: ON (But don't share too friggin much. I don't like 'sensitive' guys.
Plays musical instrument: ON (In a huge way.)
Wears glasses: DC (Although on some guys it does add something.)
Works out: DC
Creative: ON (I think... an imagination is always good.)


----------



## Equisgurl

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: DC
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: OFF
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: OFF
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative:ON


----------



## AliBaba

foxwithwings13 said:


> (I'm a bi female, leaning more towards the girlies :sus


ON!!!


----------



## yellowpaper

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: D/OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: DC
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: D/ON
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: D/OFF
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: DC

oh.. how fun. a survey


----------



## UltraShy

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: D
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: OFF
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: OFF
Works out: DC
Smiles: DC
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: DC
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF (I wear a 13 EE, so she'd have to be Big Foot!)
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: DC
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: OFF


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ONNNN
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: D
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: D
Smacks your butt: D 
Compliments you: D
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ONNN
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: OFF
Tattoos: D 
Honest and open: D
Athletic: D
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## Tusenskona

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: D
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: D
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: ON
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: D
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## PolarBear

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: OFF
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON (I'm thinking sexy gothic not jet black everything gothic)
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF if shorter than chin length
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: D (Not too big...i wouldn't know what to do with it all)
Small boobs: D (Not too small either)
Has blonde hair: D
Has brown hair: D
Has black hair: D
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: D
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: ON
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC (although i would feel more comfortable with one that was)
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: OFF
Short: ON
Funny: D (Has to be able to laugh, making me laugh isn't really necessary) 
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D (Good natured)


----------



## Hadron92

Plays musical instrument:*DC*
Is shorter than you: *D(I'm pretty tall, so I don't think I'd be too comfortable with a girl who is 4'5".)
* Same height as you: *DC*
Is taller than you: *D. Although I don't think it would be applicable to many women*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy:*ON. Heh, I'm such a hypocrite. I mostly dress like a tramp*
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic:*DC*
Has green eyes:*DC*
Has blue eyes:*DC*
Has brown eyes:*DC*
Has long hair:*ON*
Has short hair:*D*
Drinks alcohol:*D*
Smokes cigs:*OFF*
Smokes weed:*OFF*
Wears glasses:*DC*
Big boobs:*D*
Small boobs:*D*
Has blonde hair:*DC*
Has brown hair:*DC*
Has black hair:*DC*
Works out:*ON*
Smiles:*ON*
Calls you just to say hi:*D. I don't like the clingy types, though*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt:*OFF. Sorry, not my style*
Compliments you:*D. If she means it*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave:*OFF*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has bigger feet than you:*DC*
Has smaller feet than you:*DC*
Belly piercings:*DC*
Virgin:*DC*
Laid back:*ON*
Doesn't party:*DC*
Likes to party:*DC*
Laughs a lot:*ON*
Pierced ears:*DC*
Tattoos:*DC*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic:*ON*
Tall:*ON*
Short:*D*
Funny:*ON, although I have no sense of humour whatsoever, so that pretty much rules me out of ever getting a girlfriend (all girls have sense of humour as one of their requirements for a guy)*
Play fights:*D*
Vegetarian:*DC*
Looks you in the eyes:*D*
Teases you:*D*

*Why isn't there an intelligence option? If a girl had an IQ of above 140, i'd marry her no matter what. Yes, even if she looked like an ogre!*


----------



## anomalous

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: D/OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF
Drinks alcohol: DC/OFF
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: D (not too big)
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: D
Works out: DC
Smiles: DC
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: D/OFF
Laughs a lot: DC
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC/OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: ON
Funny: DC/ON 
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC (as long as my carnivorous habits aren't a problem...)
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## rickthegreat

Plays musical instrument:ON (piano, violin, guitar, or can sing)
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: OFF
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: ON
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: ON !!!!!!
Big boobs: ON !!!!!!!!!!
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON!!
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: OFF
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: ON
Has bigger feet than you: Kind of a weird question
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings:OFF
Virgin:OFF
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: DC
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: ON
Funny: ON!!!!!!!!!!!
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: OFF !!

Intelligent: ON!!!!
Articulate: ON!!!!
Nerdy/Dorky: ON!!!!
Goofy: ON!!!
Good with directions: ON :b
Good listener: ON!!!
Is a little quiet and softspoken: ON!!!
Does not talk too much: priceless :b

This was fun survey.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake

For the LADIES:
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: Turn On
Is shorter than you: Turn Off
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: Turn ON
Dress Country: Turn Off
Dresses Gothic: Turn OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: Turn Off
Smokes: Turn OFF
Chews tobacco: Turn OFF
Chews gum: Turn On
Plays sports: Turn On
Smiles a lot: Turn On
Calls you just to say Hi: Depends on how many times he does it.
Compliments you: Turn On
Shaves his legs: Turn OFF
Wears jewelry: Depends 
Has facial hair: Turn On
Smiles when you walk in the room: A Major Turn On
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: Major Turn Off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: Turn On
Loyal: Major Turn On
Laid back: Turn On
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: Turn On
He's buff/ toned: Turn On
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: Turn Off
Is bisexual: Major Turn Off
Has a tattoo: Depends on How many
Has a lip ring: Turn Off
Has a tongue ring: Turn Off
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: Turn On
Plays musical instrument: Turn On
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: Turn On
Creative: Turn On


----------



## AliBaba

strawberryjulius said:


> I don't see why being vegetarian is a turn-off. Not _all_ of us are going to lecture about eating meat. :roll


The concept of vegetarianism is not a turn off to me per se. It's just the vegetarians i've met personally have all been pale & a little too thin for my tastes. Hence my lack of attraction to them up to this point in my life. Perhaps some day i'll meet a vegetarian with hips and we'll marry and live happily ever after. If this happens i'll change my response.


----------



## Happ2beme

Is taller than you:On
Is shorter than you: off
Wears braces: dc 
Dresses Preppy: dc
Dress Country: dc
Dresses Gothic: off
Has blue eyes: dc
Has green eyes: dc
Has hazel eyes:dc 
Has brown eyes: dc
Drinks alcohol: dc
Smokes: dc
Chews tobacco: dc
Chews gum: dc
Plays sports: dc
Smiles a lot: on
Calls you just to say Hi: on
Compliments you: on
Shaves his legs: dc
Wears jewelry: off
Has facial hair: off
Smiles when you walk in the room: on
Brown hair:dc
Has black hair: dc
Has blonde hair: dc
Makeup: off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on
Loyal: on
Laid back: on
Plays guitar: dc
Plays drums: dc
Sings: dc
He's buff/ toned: dc
He can draw: dc
Does magic: dc
Vegetarian: off
Does drugs: off
Is bisexual: off
Has a tattoo: dc
Has a lip ring: off
Has a tongue ring: off
Virgin: dc
Honest and open: on
Plays musical instrument: dc
Wears glasses: dc
Works out: dc
Creativen


----------



## Arkturus

Plays musical instrument: On
Is shorter than you: On
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: Off
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: Off
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: Off
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair:On
Has black hair: DC
Works out: On
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: DC
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: D
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: Off
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: On
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: On
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: On
Teases you: DC


----------



## ratbag

Is taller than you: D
Is shorter than you: d
Wears braces:d
Dresses Preppy: off
Dress Country: off
Dresses Gothic: off
Has blue eyes: dc
Has green eyes:dc
Has hazel eyes: on
Has brown eyes: on
Drinks alcohol:d
Smokesff
Chews tobaccoff
Chews gum:dc
Plays sports:dc
Smiles a lot:d
Calls you just to say Hi:dc
Compliments you:dc
Shaves his legsff
Wears jewelry:d
Has facial hair:ON
Smiles when you walk in the room:d
Brown hairn
Has black hairn
Has blonde hair:d
Makeupff
Can make you laugh at any given moment:d
Loyaln
Laid backn
Plays guitarn
Plays drumsn
Sings:d
He's buff/ toned:dc
He can draw:dc
Does magic:d
Vegetarian:dc
Does drugs:d
Is bisexualff
Has a tattoo:dc
Has a lip ring:d
Has a tongue ringff
Virgin:dc
Honest and openn
Plays musical instrumentn
Wears glasses:dc
Works out:dc
Creativen


----------



## ratbag

AliBaba said:


> The concept of vegetarianism is not a turn off to me per se. It's just the vegetarians i've met personally have all been pale & a little too thin for my tastes. Hence my lack of attraction to them up to this point in my life. Perhaps some day i'll meet a vegetarian with hips and we'll marry and live happily ever after. If this happens i'll change my response.


i was pale and thin before being vegetarian. easily fixed with an orange spray tan and ice-cream


----------



## Sabreth

Plays musical instrument: On
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: o_o;
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: Off
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: On
Has green eyes: On
Has blue eyes: On
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: DC 
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: Off
Smokes weed: Off
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: Depends
Small boobs: Depends
Has blonde hair: (Dyed blonde) Off 
Has brown hair: DC 
Has black hair: [email protected]
Works out: On~
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: Off
Creative: On
Smacks your butt: Depends on the day
Compliments you: D
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: Off 
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: Those are some big feet
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: On
Likes to party:Off
Laughs a lot: On
Pierced ears: On~
Tattoos: Depends
Honest and open: On
Athletic: On~
Tall: On
Short: On
Funny: On
Play fights: On
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: Meh
Teases you: D


----------



## Miss Apprehensive

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: OFF
Has hazel eyes: D
Has brown eyes: D
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: OFF
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: D
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: D
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: D
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: D
Plays guitar: D
Plays drums: DC
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: D
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: D
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: D
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## Duke of Prunes

strawberryjulius said:


> I don't see why being vegetarian is a turn-off. Not _all_ of us are going to lecture about eating meat. :roll


Might not be so bad going out with a vegetarian, but living with one would be pretty annoying. Having to cook 2 separate meals whenever you want to eat in and you want to eat meat would just be a pain. Vegans would be even worse, there's very few meals I enjoy that don't include some kind of animal produce.


----------



## Witan

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: *ON!!* (as long as it isn't extreme, and NO TATTOOS)
Has green eyes: D
Has blue eyes: D
Has brown eyes: D
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: D/OFF
Wears glasses: DC/ON
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: D
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: D
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: OFF
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: DC/OFF
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D (I like getting wild every so often, but not TOO wild)
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: *OFF!!*
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: OFF
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: *ON!* (i love roughhousing)
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON (as long as it stays friendly)


----------



## mixolydian

Is Female: On
Has Pulse: On

Nah just joking, not that desperate just yet.


----------



## yellowpaper

Duke of Prunes said:


> Might not be so bad going out with a vegetarian, but living with one would be pretty annoying. Having to cook 2 separate meals whenever you want to eat in and you want to eat meat would just be a pain. Vegans would be even worse, there's very few meals I enjoy that don't include some kind of animal produce.


Living with someone who views it THAT way would be annoying.


----------



## jer

yellowpaper said:


> Living with someone who views it THAT way would be annoying.


I agree.

With all due respect to the earlier poster, what if the vegetarian person thought

"Having to cook 2 separate meals whenever you want to eat in and you want to eat vegetarian would just be a pain"


----------



## jer

jer said:


> *For the GUYS (or women)*
> Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):
> 
> has big boobs: Very ON
> everything else: DC


nobody laughed 

let me switch off my reptile brain and switch on my mammal brain.
this time dont laugh please.

*For the GUYS (or women)*
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

is interested in you : ON
arrogant : OFF
short tempered : OFF
has melancholic smile : ON
has poignant smile : ON
has natural body (no implants,botox) : ON
thin : DC
fat : DC
understanding others situation : ON
dresses preppy/ghetto/gothic: DC
has short hair/long hair : DC
everything else : DC


----------



## Duke of Prunes

jer said:


> I agree.
> 
> With all due respect to the earlier poster, what if the vegetarian person thought
> 
> "Having to cook 2 separate meals whenever you want to eat in and you want to eat vegetarian would just be a pain"


That's why some people find vegetarians a turn-off, and vice-versa. :roll


----------



## bowlingpins

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: ON
Drinks alcohol: D (how much are we talking about? 6 pack a day (OFF) or a social drinker? (DC))
Smokes cigs: OFF/ D (are they wanting to quit or are they oblivious to the problems associated w/ smoking)
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: OFF
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: OFF
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: OFF
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: ON!
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## Moody99

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: Yes 5'7-6'6
Is shorter than you: No Way
Wears braces: The Invisible ones
Dresses Preppy: Not my cup of tea if he's neat with it
Dress Country: No
Dresses Gothic: No Scary
Has blue eyes: Yes
Has green eyes: Yes
Has hazel eyes: Yes
Has brown eyes: Yes
Drinks alcohol: On Occassions or a non-drinker
Smokes: No
Chews tobacco: No
Chews gum: Yes Regular gum or bubble gum
Plays sports: Yes
Smiles a lot: Yes and have nice teeth
Calls you just to say Hi: And Make Conversation yes
Compliments you: Yes
Shaves his legs: No
Wears jewelry:A little not alot 
Has facial hair: Yes as long as it's neatly trimmed and well kept
Smiles when you walk in the room: Yes he's showing his interest in me
Brown hair:Yes
Has black hair: Yes
Has blonde hair: Yes 
Makeup: No
Can make you laugh at any given moment: Yes a plus that's what i'm looking for in a man with a funny crazy sense of humor.
Loyal: Yes a plus
Laid back: Yes
Plays guitar:Yes 
Plays drums: Yes
Sings: Yes most have a good voice
He's buff/ toned:Yes 
He can draw: Yes
Does magic:Yes 
Vegetarian: Does not matter
Does drugs: No
Is bisexual: No F_cing way must be straight all the way
Has a tattoo: Yes a few none on the face or covering his whole body
Has a lip ring: No
Has a tongue ring: Yes
Virgin: Yes and No
Honest and open: Yes
Plays musical instrument: Yes
Wears glasses: Not really attracted to guys with glasses if he looks cute with and without then yes.
Works out: Yes he must
Creative:Yes
Diease free: Yes
Drama Free: Yes


----------



## rickthegreat

jer said:


> *For the GUYS (or women)*
> Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):
> 
> is interested in you : ON
> arrogant : OFF
> short tempered : OFF
> ..
> understanding others situation : ON


How come there was no bi-sexual question for the women?

Bi-sexual girl: ON!! :b


----------



## Efsee

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: DC
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## leomouse

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: D
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back:
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: D
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: OFF
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## SilentLoner

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: ON
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: ON
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## dawntoearth

Catarina said:


> Sorry for the surveys, I'm bored as you can tell.
> ---------------------
> 
> For the *LADIES* (or men)
> Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):
> 
> Is taller than you: ON
> Is shorter than you: OFF
> Wears braces: D
> Dresses Preppy: OFF
> Dress Country: DC?
> Dresses Gothic: OFF
> Has blue eyes: DC
> Has green eyes: DC
> Has hazel eyes: DC
> Has brown eyes: ON
> Drinks alcohol: DC
> Smokes: OFF
> Chews tobacco: OFF
> Chews gum: D
> Plays sports: D
> Smiles a lot: D
> Calls you just to say Hi: ON
> Compliments you: ON
> Shaves his legs: OFF
> Wears jewelry: OFF
> Has facial hair: OFF
> Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
> Brown hair: ON
> Has black hair: ON
> Has blonde hair: D
> Makeup: OFF
> Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
> Loyal: ON
> Laid back: ON
> Plays guitar: DC
> Plays drums: DC
> Sings: DC
> He's buff/ toned: D
> He can draw: DC
> Does magic: OFF
> Vegetarian: DC
> Does drugs: D
> Is bisexual: D
> Has a tattoo: DC
> Has a lip ring: OFF
> Has a tongue ring: OFF
> Virgin: ON
> Honest and open: ON
> Plays musical instrument: D
> Wears glasses: D
> Works out: ON
> Creative: ON
> 
> For the *GUYS* (or women)
> Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):
> 
> Plays musical instrument: DC
> Is shorter than you: OFF
> Same height as you: ON
> Is taller than you: ON
> Wears braces: OFF
> Dresses Preppy: OFF
> Dresses Ghetto: OFF
> Dresses Gothic: OFF
> Has green eyes: DC
> Has blue eyes: DC
> Has brown eyes: ON
> Has long hair: DC
> Has short hair: ON
> Drinks alcohol: DC
> Smokes cigs: OFF
> Smokes weed: DC
> Wears glasses: ON
> Big boobs: DC
> Small boobs: DC
> Has blonde hair: OFF
> Has brown hair: ON
> Has black hair: ON
> Works out: ON
> Smiles: ON
> Calls you just to say hi: ON
> Creative: ON
> Smacks your butt: D
> Compliments you: ON
> Shaves her legs: ON
> Doesn't shave: D
> Wears jewelry: D
> Has bigger feet than you: DC
> Has smaller feet than you: DC
> Belly piercings: DC
> Virgin: DC
> Laid back: ON
> Doesn't party: D
> Likes to party: D
> Laughs a lot: D
> Pierced ears: DC
> Tattoos: DC
> Honest and open: ON
> Athletic: D
> Tall: D
> Short: D
> Funny: ON
> Play fights: D
> Vegetarian: DC
> Looks you in the eyes: ON
> Teases you: D
> 
> hmmm


----------



## SAgirl

Is taller than you: same height or a little taller 
Is shorter than you: by an inch or 2 is fine 
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: intimidated 
Dress Country: Jeans and Tees ON
Dresses Emo: YAY! 
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: 1 or 2 is fine by me
Smokes: Would not date 
Chews tobacco: Would not date 
Chews gum: cute! 
Plays sports: Cool! 
Smiles a lot: ON 
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON 
Shaves his legs: OFF
Chest hair: neatly trimmed or none ON
Wears jewelry: I like necklaces and watches ON 
Has facial hair: ON 
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON 
Brown hair: ON 
Has black hair: ON 
Has blonde hair: Very seldom do I like guys with blonde hair 
Makeup: OFF, unless he's Van Hansis 
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON 
Loyal: ON 
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: Depends
He's buff/ toned: Don't Care
He can draw: Cool! 
Does magic: Can he make love potions? 
Vegetarian: OFF My fave meal is a hamburger or steak and bake potato
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON 
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: Guitar
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: Takes care of himself in order to maintain a healthy lifestyle, but if this is all he cares about than turnoff 
Creative: Cool! He could think of creative dates

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):
Has long hair: depends 
Has short hair: nice
medium length hair: FTW 
Drinks alcohol: Socially is ok 
Smokes cigs: OFF 
Smokes weed: OFF
Smiles: ON
Smacks your butt: OFF
Compliments you: ON
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Doesn't party: ON 
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: A little is nice 
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Looks you in the eyes: ON 
Teases you: ON


----------



## Toad Licker

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: On
Dresses Preppy: Off
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: On
Has blue eyes: On
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: Off
Smokes weed: Off
Wears glasses: On
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: D
Has brown hair: D
Has black hair: D
Works out: On
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: D
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: LOL
Compliments you: D
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: Off
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: D
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: DC
Laid back: On
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: On
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: On
Athletic: On
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: On
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: D
Looks you in the eyes: DC
Teases you: D


----------



## Syrena

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF (I'm 5'1")
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: D
Smiles a lot: D
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON!!!
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: D
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: ON
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: ON
Virgin: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## EmilyFay

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you:ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF 
Chews tobacco: OFF!
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair:ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: DC
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: ON
Creative:ON


----------



## nightrain

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: OFF
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: DC
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: ON
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## bucknut12

I'm a guy...my girl turnoffs

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC (just not like crazy drinker though)
Smokes cigs: OFF!
Smokes weed: OFF!
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON!
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON (obvious must!)
Doesn't shave: GROSS
Wears jewelry: ON
Has bigger feet than you: DC (weird, never met a girl with bigger feet than me)
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON!
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON!
Tall:ON!
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## Halcyon Daze

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON 
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON 
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC 
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON 
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned:ON 
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC 
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: ON 
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## N3XT2NON3

for the men


Plays musical instrument: dc
Is shorter than you: on
Same height as you: d
Is taller than you: off
Wears braces: d
Dresses Preppy: d
Dresses Ghetto: d
Dresses Gothic: off
Has green eyes: on
Has blue eyes: on
Has brown eyes: dc
Has long hair: on
Has short hair: d
Drinks alcohol: off
Smokes cigs: off
Smokes weed: off
Wears glasses: d
Big boobs: d
Small boobs: d
Has blonde hair: off
Has brown hair: on
Has black hair: on
Works out: d
Smiles: on
Calls you just to say hi: on
Creative: on
Smacks your butt: d
Compliments you: on
Shaves her legs: on
Doesn't shave: off
Wears jewelry: on
Has bigger feet than you: d
Has smaller feet than you: on
Belly piercings: d
Virgin: on
Laid back: on
Doesn't party: d
Likes to party: d
Laughs a lot: on
Pierced ears: d
Tattoos: d
Honest and open: on
Athletic: d
Tall: dc
Short: on
Funny: on
Play fights: on
Vegetarian: dc
Looks you in the eyes: on
Teases you: d


----------



## Fluffy Bunny Feet

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: D
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: D
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: ON
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: ON
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: ON
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: ON
Virgin: D
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: D
Works out: D
Creative: ON


----------



## NemoNevermore

Plays musical instrument:ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you:OFF
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: OFF
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: D
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: D
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: OFF
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: D
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: D
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: D
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## Saqq

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: ON
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: ON 
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## estse

fyi.

You have included 50 images in your message. You are limited to using 10 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again.


----------



## kenny87

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: TURN OFF
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: Prefer but DC
Has short hair: less prefered but still DC
Drinks alcohol: TURN OFF
Smokes cigs: TURN OFF
Smokes weed: TURN OFF
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: D( as long as she doesn't look manly)
Smiles: DC
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: TURN ON
Shaves her legs: TURN ON, this is the only way to go
Doesn't shave: Total deal breaker right there
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: TURN ON
Laid back: TURN ON
Doesn't party: TURN ON
Likes to party: D( how much, with who, and what is her idea of "party")
Laughs a lot: DC
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: TURN ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: DC
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: DC
Teases you: DC


----------



## heyJude

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
VegetarianC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: D
Has a tongue ring: D
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: D
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## Iced Soul

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: ON
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: ON
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: DC
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: ON
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: DC
Creative: ON

I'm an eye freak, so any color is a turn on.


----------



## Crystalline

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: D
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON 
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: DC
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: D
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## Snow Bunny

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: on
Is shorter than you: dc
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy: dc
Dress Country: dc
Dresses Gothic: off
Has blue eyes: dc
Has green eyes: on
Has hazel eyes: dc
Has brown eyes: on
Drinks alcohol: off
Smokes: off
Chews tobacco: off 
Chews gum: on
Plays sports: on
Smiles a lot: on
Calls you just to say Hin 
Compliments you: on
Shaves his legs: dc
Wears jewelry: dc
Has facial hair: off
Smiles when you walk in the room: on 
Brown hairn
Has black hair:dc 
Has blonde hair: off
Makeup: dc
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on
Loyal: on
Laid backn 
Plays guitarn 
Plays drums: dc
Sings: dc
He's buff/ toned:dc 
He can draw: on
Does magic: dc
Vegetarian: dc
Does drugs: off
Is bisexual: off
Has a tattoo: on
Has a lip ring: off
Has a tongue ring: off 
Virgin: on
Honest and open: on 
Plays musical instrument: d
Wears glasses: off
Works out: on
Creativen


----------



## Melinda

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: D
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: DC
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: D
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## Dipper

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *DC*
Is shorter than you: *DC*
Same height as you: *D* (I'm 6'4 lol)
Is taller than you: * OFF*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *OFF*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Has long hair: *D*
Has short hair: *D*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes cigs: *OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Smokes weed: *OFF*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Big boobs: *D*
Small boobs: *D*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Has brown hair: *DC*
Has black hair: *DC*
Works out: *ON*
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *ON*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt: *ON* lol
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has bigger feet than you: *OFF*
Has smaller feet than you: *DC*
Belly piercings: *ON*
Virgin: *DC*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party: *ON*
Likes to party: *D*
Laughs a lot: *ON*
Pierced ears: *DC*
Tattoos: *OFF*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *ON*
Tall: *D*
Short: *DC*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *ON*
Vegetarian: *D*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *D* (playful teasing is cool)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *ON*
Same height as you: *DC*
Is taller than you: *OFF*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *D*
Has green eyes: *OFF*
Has blue eyes: *ON*
Has brown eyes: *ON*
Has long hair: *ON*
Has short hair: *ON*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes cigs: *OFF*
Smokes weed: *OFF*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Big boobs: *OFF*
Small boobs: *DC*
Has blonde hair: *ON*
Has brown hair: *ON*
Has black hair: *D*
Works out: *ON*
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *DC*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt: *OFF (i must smack her ***)*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has bigger feet than you: *OFF*
Has smaller feet than you: *ON*
Belly piercings: *ON*
Virgin: *ON*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party: *ON*
Likes to party: *OFF*
Laughs a lot: *ON*
Pierced ears: *DC*
Tattoos: *D*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *ON*
Tall: *OFF*
Short: *ON*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *ON*
Vegetarian: *OFF*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *ON*


----------



## andy1984

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *DC*
Same height as you: *DC*
Is taller than you: *DC*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dresses Ghetto: *DC*
Dresses Gothic: *DC*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has blue eyes: *ON*
Has brown eyes: *ON*
Has long hair: *ON*
Has short hair: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *OFF*
Smokes cigs: *OFF*
Smokes weed: *OFF*
Wears glasses: *ON*
Big boobs: *ON*
Small boobs: *ON*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Has brown hair: *DC*
Has black hair: *DC*
Works out: *D*
Smiles: *D*
Calls you just to say hi: *D*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *D*
Doesn't shave: *D*
Wears jewelry: *D*
Has bigger feet than you: *DC*
Has smaller feet than you: *DC*
Belly piercings: *OFF*
Virgin: *DC*
Laid back: *DC*
Doesn't party: *ON*
Likes to party: *OFF*
Laughs a lot: *DC*
Pierced ears: *D*
Tattoos: *D*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *D*
Tall: *DC*
Short: *DC*
Funny: *D*
Play fights: *ON*
Vegetarian: *ON*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *ON*


----------



## Aurora

I am female  ... 

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC 
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: DC
Compliments you: DC
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: DC
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: DC


----------



## Thomas Paine

I don't really like basing my turn ons on things like height and all that, because you really do find a lot of things attractive in the person that you don't in other people when you are turned on by someone.

A pattern of mine though seems to be skinny girls with an Electra Complex. :twisted

And I definitely don't like making up turn offs because those are just a reflection of things you don't like about yourself, and I'm pretty OK with myself. On top of that, having predefined turn offs keep you from discovering more things that you never knew you liked.


----------



## PolarBear

Thomas Paine said:


> And I definitely don't like making up turn offs because those are just a reflection of things you don't like about yourself


So being turned off by small breasts means you don't like your own small breasts?

I suggest implants; guys and girls alike won't be able to keep their eyes off you!


----------



## Thomas Paine

PolarBear said:


> So being turned off by small breasts means you don't like your own small breasts?


Not always. It could mean something else. There are too many contributing factors to really be able to say this = that, as a generalization. You can get fairly close to figuring out why a person has specific turn offs though if you know them well enough.

For instance, to understand the reason why I find smaller breasts attractive, you would have to know me fairly well.


----------



## PolarBear

Edit: actually, I'm not going to hi-jack this thread. Continue as you were.


----------



## litchee

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON (basically eyes always = good xD)
Drinks alcohol: OFF/D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: OFF
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: D 
Compliments you: D
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON 
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: DC 
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: D
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: DC 
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: D
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: ON 
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: OFF
Creative: ON


----------



## harrisonm

*Re: Turn ons/offs survey*

i deleted the ones where i would have put 'don't care'

Is taller than you:ON
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: ON
Dresses Gothic:ON 
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco:OFF (BIG TIME) 
Plays sports: DEPENDS (NO LACROSSE!!!)
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi:OFF 
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: ON (I HATE HAIR)
Wears jewelry: DEPENDS
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: DEPENDS
Makeup: NO.
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON 
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ?
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: ON
Has a tattoo: ON (LOVE TATOOS)
Has a lip ring: DEPENDS
Has a tongue ring: ON
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: DC 
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: ON
Creative:ON


----------



## Drachasor

Like the person above me, I deleted the DC's.

Is shorter than you: D
Same height as you: D
Is taller than you: OFF (I'm annoyed I'm like this)
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: D
Smiles: D (Depends on why they smile, but smiles are good)
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: D (not actually sure here if it can be a turn on, but I know for sure it could be overdone).
Compliments you: D (this can be overdone)
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: D
Honest and open: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Teases you: D

Hmm, you don't have "Kind", which is a major turn-on for me. As is science! Kind nerd girls ftw.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Plays musical instrument: *On*
Is shorter than you:* On*
Same height as you:* On*
Is taller than you: *Depends*
Wears braces: *Off*
Dresses Preppy: *Depends *
_- occasionally as I prefer casual moslty_
Dresses Ghetto: *Depends* 
_- Casual most of the time is my thing, hood perhaps here & there_
Dresses Gothic:* Depends*
- It's possible to have a tasteful goth look & that I admire very much
Has green eyes: *On*
Has blue eyes: *On*
Has long hair: *On*
Has short hair: *Depends*
_- It's the in things for many gals these days & although it can look good I don't find it to be attractive too often but there are exceptions_
Drinks alcohol: *Depends*
_- I don't want someone who drinks excessively but some glasses of red or rose wine at the very least please_
Smokes cigs: *Off*
Smokes weed: *Depends*
_- Some people manage it really well but generally I think casual use is best_
Wears glasses: *On*
Big boobs: *Depends* 
_- They are usually nice to view but for a relationship I think just crossing the divide that categorizes them as big would be best_
Small boobs: *On*
_- Just a little something with a nice hips always looks good_
Has brown hair: *On*
Has black hair: *On*
Works out: *On*
Smiles: *On*
Calls you just to say hi: *Depends*
_- Not too often or I'll retreat into myself_
Creative: *On*
Smacks your butt: *On*
Compliments you: *Depends*
_- Casually yes but not too often as I don't know how to take them too well_
Shaves her legs:*On*
_- I'm not going to fault her if she rests from skin irritation here & there either though_
Doesn't shave: *Depends*
_- No forests but neatly trimmed is fine_
Wears jewelry: *Depends*
_- Colorful hippie-ish styles yes, not too in designer stuff _
Belly piercings: *On*
Laid back: *On*
Likes to party: *Depends*
_- Keep it casual & not excessive then yes_
Laughs a lot: *On*
Tattoos: *Depends*
_- A few tastefully done is alright, full on "inkheads" are a bit much for me in terms of relationship, as friends sure_
Honest and open: *On*
Athletic:*Depends*
_- Exercises regularly is great but she doesn't need to be all muscle or skinny_
Tall: *Depends*
Short: *On*
Funny:* On*
Play fights: *On*
Vegetarian: *Depends*
_- Fanatics no but those who no their health info & cook those good veggie meals yes_
Looks you in the eyes: *On*
Teases you: *Depends*
_- Playfully yes, outright no _


----------



## DitzyDreamer

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF (I'm real short)
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: OFF (If excessive)
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: ON 
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON 
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON 
Has blonde hair: OFF
Makeup: OFF (hell, I don't even wear makeup)
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON (very hard to do)
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: OFF
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON 
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: OFF
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: ON 
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative:ON


----------



## fern

I don't normally do surveys but I'm kind of bored.

Plays musical instrument: Don't Care 
Is shorter than you: Off (I'm really short 5'2)
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: ON
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dresses Ghetto: OFF (grown men should wear appropriately sized pants) 
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: Sometimes
Has short hair: ON
Drinks alcohol: In moderation is OK (I don't drink)
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: ON
Has blonde hair: Don't Care
Has brown hair: Don't Care
Has black hair: Don't Care
Works out: Don't Care
Plays sports: Don't Care 
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: I Don't know 
Compliments you: ON
Has facial hair: Sometimes
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has bigger feet than you: Don't Care
Has smaller feet than you: Don't Care
Virgin: Don't Care
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: ON
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: Don't Care
Tall: ON
Short: As Long as he's not shorter than me
Funny: ON
Play fights: Only if he lets me win
Vegetarian: ON (I'm the only one in my family so it'd be nice)
Looks you in the eyes: Don't Care
Teases you: ON (as long as it isn't mean, or excessive)


----------



## shadowmask

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: On
Same height as you: Off
Is taller than you: Off
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: On
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: Off
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: Off
Smokes weed: Off
Wears glasses: On
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: D
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: D
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: On
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: Off
Has smaller feet than you: On
Belly piercings: On
Virgin: On
Laid back: D
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: On
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: On
Athletic: DC
Tall: Off
Short: On
Funny:On
Play fights: On
Vegetarian: On
Looks you in the eyes: On
Teases you: On


----------



## rincewind

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: ON
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC 
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: DC
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: DC
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## Indigo Flow

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: *on*
Is shorter than you: *off*
Wears braces: *off*
Dresses Preppy: *dc*
Dress Country: *dc*
Dresses Gothic: *d*
Has blue eyes: *on*
Has green eyes: *on*
Has hazel eyes: *d*
Has brown eyes: *d*
Drinks alcohol: *d*
Smokes: *d*
Chews tobacco: *off*
Chews gum: *on*
Plays sports: *on*
Smiles a lot: *on*
Calls you just to say Hi: *d *
Compliments you: *on*
Shaves his legs: *no... OFF*
Wears jewelry: *d*
Has facial hair: *on*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *on*
Brown hair: *on*
Has black hair: *on*
Has blonde hair: *dc*
Makeup: *d*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *on*
Loyal: *on*
Laid back: *on*
Plays guitar: *on*
Plays drums: *on*
Sings: *d*
He's buff/ toned: *on*
He can draw: *on*
Does magic: *d*
Vegetarian: *dc*
Does drugs: *off*
Is bisexual:* dc*
Has a tattoo: *d*
Has a lip ring: *d*
Has a tongue ring: *off*
Virgin: *dc*
Honest and open: *dc*
Plays musical instrument:* on*
Wears glasses: *d*
Works out: *on*
Creative: *on*


----------



## 00Athena00

Is taller than you: On
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: Off
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has blue eyes: On
Has green eyes: On
Drinks alcohol: Off
Smokes: Off
Chews tobacco: Off 
Chews gum: Off
Plays sports: D
Smiles a lot: On
Calls you just to say Hi: On 
Compliments you: On
Shaves his legs: D
Wears jewelry: Off
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: On 
Brown hair: On
Has black hair: On 
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: Off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On 
Loyal: On
Laid back: On
Plays guitar: D
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: On 
He can draw: On
Does magic: D
Vegetarian: D
Does drugs: Off
Is bisexual: Off
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: Off
Has a tongue ring: Off
Honest and open: On
Plays musical instrument: D 
Wears glasses: D
Works out: On
Creative: On


----------



## Haydsmom2007

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: Dont care
Dress Country: ON
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: ON
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: EW OFF OFF OFF
Chews gum: DONT CARE
Plays sports: DON"T CARE
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: DONT CARE
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON 
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: DONT CARE
Plays drums: DONT CARE
Sings: DONT CARE
He's buff/ toned: DONT CARE
He can draw: DONT CARE
Does magic: DONT CARE
Vegetarian: DONT CARE
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: OFF
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: DONT CARE 
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: ON
Creative: DONT CARE


----------



## Haydsmom2007

*I'm doing both*

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DONT CARE
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: ON
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: OFFFFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: ON
Drinks alcohol: ON
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair:ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles:ON
Calls you just to say hi:ON
Creative:SURE
Smacks your butt:ON
Compliments you:ON
Shaves her legs:ON
Doesn't shave:OFFF
Wears jewelry:ON
Has bigger feet than you: ?
Has smaller feet than you: SURE..
Belly piercings: DONT CARE
Virgin: OFF
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: ON
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DONT CARE
Tattoos: ON
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DONT CARE
Tall: ON
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: OFF
Vegetarian: DONT CARE
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: OFF


----------



## tutliputli

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: On
Is shorter than you: Off
Wears braces: Off
Dresses Preppy: On
Dress Country: On
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has blue eyes: On
Has green eyes: On
Has hazel eyes: On
Has brown eyes: On
Drinks alcohol: On
Smokes: Don't care
Chews tobacco: Er, that's clearly repugnant. OFF.
Chews gum: Don't care
Plays sports: Don't care
Smiles a lot: On
Calls you just to say Hi: On
Compliments you: On
Shaves his legs: Off
Wears jewelry: Off
Has facial hair: Depends
Smiles when you walk in the room: On
Brown hair: On
Has black hair: On
Has blonde hair: On
Makeup: Off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On
Loyal: On
Laid back: On
Plays guitar: On
Plays drums: On
Sings: On
He's buff/ toned: Don't care
He can draw: On
Does magic: Don't care 
Vegetarian: Don't care
Does drugs: Depends
Is bisexual: On
Has a tattoo: Off
Has a lip ring: Off
Has a tongue ring: Off 
Virgin: Depends
Honest and open: On
Plays musical instrument: On
Wears glasses: Depends
Works out: Don't care
Creative: On


----------



## sublimit

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *OFF*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *OFF*
Dress Country: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *OFF*
Has blue eyes: *OFF*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has hazel eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *ON*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes: *OFF*
Chews tobacco: *OFF*
Chews gum: *DC*
Plays sports: *DC*
Smiles a lot: *DC*
Calls you just to say Hi: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves his legs: *DC*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has facial hair: *ON*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON*
Brown hair: *ON*
Has black hair: *ON*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Makeup: *OFF*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON*
Loyal: *DC*
Laid back: *DC*
Plays guitar: *DC*
Plays drums: *DC*
Sings: *DC*
He's buff/ toned: *DC*
He can draw: *ON*
Does magic: *OFF*
Vegetarian: *ON*
Does drugs: *D*
Is bisexual: *DC*
Has a tattoo: *ON*
Has a lip ring: *D*
Has a tongue ring: *ON*
Virgin: *D*
Honest and open: *ON*
Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Works out: *ON*
Creative: *ON*


----------



## gopherinferno

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: D
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: D
Smiles a lot: D
Calls you just to say Hi: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair:ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: D
Plays drums: D
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: D 
He can draw: D
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: D
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: D
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: DC
Creative:ON


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: N
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: D
Dresses Gothic: Hell no
Has green eyes: OFF
Has blue eyes: OFF
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: ON
Drinks alcohol: ON
Smokes cigs: ON
Smokes weed: **** yes
Wears glasses: OFF
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: OFF
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: DC
Doesn't shave: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: OFF
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: OFF
Likes to party: ON
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: ON
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: DC
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## layitontheline

Is taller than you: On
Is shorter than you: Off
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: Off
Dress Country: Off
Dresses Gothic: D, probably off
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: On
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: Off
Chews tobacco: Off
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: On
Calls you just to say Hi: On 
Compliments you: On
Shaves his legs: Off
Wears jewelry: Off
Has facial hair: D, not too much
Smiles when you walk in the room: On
Brown hair: On
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: Off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On
Loyal: On
Laid back: On
Plays guitar: On
Plays drums: On
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: Off
He can draw: On
Does magic: On, who doesn't love to see the disappearing coin trick
Vegetarian: On/DC
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: Off
Has a tattoo: Off
Has a lip ring: Off
Has a tongue ring: Off
Virgin: On
Honest and open: On
Plays musical instrument: On
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: D, a bit is nice but not too much
Creative: On


----------



## duskyy

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: D
Is taller than you:OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: off
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: D
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: D
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: off
Smokes weed: off
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: off
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: D
Has black hair: D
Works out: on
Smiles: on
Calls you just to say hi: on
Creative: on
Smacks your butt: on
Compliments you: on
Shaves her legs: on
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: off
Has smaller feet than you: on
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: D
Laid back: on
Doesn't party: on
Likes to party: off
Laughs a lot: on
Pierced ears: on
Tattoos: ON
Honest and open: on
Athletic: DC
Tall: off
Short: D
Funny: on
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: off
Looks you in the eyes: on
Teases you: D


----------



## kakashisensei

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: Depends...how excessively the person drinks
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON ON ON LOL 
Compliments you: DC
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC 
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: D 
He's buff/ toned: DC 
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: ON
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC 
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## FakeFur

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you:*ON*
Is shorter than you:*OFF* 
Wears braces:*D*
Dresses Preppy:*DC*
Dress Country:*DC*
Dresses Gothic:*OFF*
Has blue eyes:*DC*
Has green eyes:*DC*
Has hazel eyes:*DC*
Has brown eyes:*DC*
Drinks alcohol:*D*
Smokes:*OFF*
Chews tobacco:*OFF*
Chews gum:*DC*
Plays sports:*ON*
Smiles a lot:*ON*
Calls you just to say Hi:*ON*
Compliments you:*ON*
Shaves his legs:*D*
Wears jewelry:*DC*
Has facial hair:*D*
Smiles when you walk in the room:*ON*
Brown hair:*DC*
Has black hair:*DC*
Has blonde hair:*DC*
Makeup:*OFF*
Can make you laugh at any given moment:*ON*
Loyal:*ON*
Laid back:*ON*
Plays guitar:*ON*
Plays drums:*ON*
Sings:*ON*
He's buff/ toned:*ON*
He can draw:*ON*
Does magic:*DC*
Vegetarian:*DC*
Does drugs:*OFF*
Is bisexual:*OFF*
Has a tattoo:*D*
Has a lip ring:*OFF*
Has a tongue ring:*OFF*
Virgin:*DC*
Honest and open:*ON*
Plays musical instrument:*ON*
Wears glasses:*DC*
Works out:*ON*
Creative:*ON*


----------



## TheCanadian1

For the LADIES (or *men*)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you:*OFF*
Is shorter than you:*ON* 
Wears braces:*D*
Dresses Preppy:*DC*
Dress Country:*OFF*
Dresses Gothic:*ON*
Has blue eyes:*ON*
Has green eyes:*ON*
Has hazel eyes:*DC*
Has brown eyes:*DC*
Drinks alcohol:*OFF*
Smokes:*OFF*
Chews tobacco:*OFF*
Chews gum:*DC*
Plays sports:*OFF*
Smiles a lot:*DC*
Calls you just to say Hi:*ON*
Compliments you:*ON*
Shaves legs:*ON*
Wears jewelry:*D*
Has facial hair:*OFF*
Smiles when you walk in the room:*ON*
Brown hair:*DC*
Has black hair:*DC*
Has blonde hair:*DC*
Makeup:*D*
Can make you laugh at any given moment:*D*
Loyal:*ON*
Laid back:*ON*
Plays guitar:*DC*
Plays drums:*DC*
Sings:*DC*
Buff/ toned:*DC*
Can draw:*ON*
Does magic:*DC*
Vegetarian:*ON*
Does drugs:*OFF*
Is bisexual:*OFF*
Has a tattoo:*D*
Has a lip ring:*OFF*
Has a tongue ring:*OFF*
Virgin:*DC*
Honest and open:*ON*
Plays musical instrument:*DC*
Wears glasses:*ON*
Works out:*DC*
Creative:*DC*


----------



## mongorians

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *DC*
Is shorter than you: *ON*
Same height as you: *DC*
Is taller than you: *OFF*
Wears braces: *D*
Dresses Preppy: *ON*
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *D*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *ON*
Has long hair: *ON*
Has short hair: *ON*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes cigs: *OFF*
Smokes weed: *OFF*
Wears glasses: *ON*
Big boobs: *D*
Small boobs: *D*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Has brown hair: *ON*
Has black hair: *ON*
Works out: *ON*
Smiles:* ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *D*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt: *OFF*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has bigger feet than you: *OFF*
Has smaller feet than you: *DC*
Belly piercings:* D*
Virgin: *ON*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party:* DC*
Likes to party:* D*
Laughs a lot: *ON*
Pierced ears: *DC*
Tattoos: *D*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *ON*
Tall: *D*
Short: *ON*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *ON*
Vegetarian: *ON*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *ON*


----------



## polardude18

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: OFF
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: OFF
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## TheDaffodil

Is taller than you: *D*
Is shorter than you: *D* 
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dress Country: *DC*
Dresses Gothic: *D*
Has blue eyes: *ON*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has hazel eyes: *ON*
Has brown eyes: *ON*
Drinks alcohol: *D *(Not a fan of alcoholics)
Smokes: *OFF*
Chews tobacco: *OFF*
Chews gum: *DC*
Plays sports: *DC*
Smiles a lot: *ON*
Calls you just to say Hi: *D*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves his legs: *DC*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has facial hair: *D *(There's a limit)
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON*
Brown hair:* ON*
Has black hair: *ON* 
Has blonde hair: *D*
Makeup: *OFF *(I like my men a little rough )
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON...WAY ON.*
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back:* ON* 
Plays guitar: *ON*
Plays drums: *ON*
Sings: *ON*
He's buff/ toned: *D *(Do not want the Hulk)
He can draw: *ON*
Does magic: *ON*
Vegetarian: *D *(Do not dictate what I eat. Don't make me feel bad for what I eat. Let me make my own choices and I'll respect yours.)
Does drugs: *OFF*
Is bisexual: *DC*
Has a tattoo: *DC*
Has a lip ring: *DC*
Has a tongue ring: *OFF *(Tired of tongue rings)
Virgin: *DC*
Honest and open: *ON*
Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Wears glasses: *D*
Works out: *D*
Creative:* ON*

Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Is shorter than you:* DC*
Same height as you: *ON*
Is taller than you:* D*
Wears braces:* DC*
Dresses Preppy:* DC*
Dresses Ghetto:* OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *D*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has blue eyes:* ON *
Has brown eyes: *ON*
Has long hair: *ON*
Has short hair:* ON*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes cigs: *D *(Smoke makes my throat hurt so...not around me, and try to quit)
Smokes weed:* OFF *(I don't wish to be around you when you're high)
Wears glasses: *DC*
Big boobs:* DC*
Small boobs:* DC *(Boobs are boobs!) 
Has blonde hair: *D*
Has brown hair: *ON*
Has black hair: *ON*
Works out: *D*
Smiles:* ON *
Calls you just to say hi: *D*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt: *ON*
Compliments you:* ON*
Shaves her legs:* DC*
Doesn't shave: *DC*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has bigger feet than you: *DC*
Has smaller feet than you:* DC*
Belly piercings:* OFF *(Just tired of seeing them and they're always in the way....)
Virgin: *DC*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party: *DC *(As long as you don't mind me going to a party)
Likes to party: *DC *(Not out of control)
Laughs a lot:* ON*
Pierced ears:* DC*
Tattoos: *DC*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *D*
Tall:* D*
Short: *DC*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *ON*
Vegetarian: *D*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you:* D

*
All of it is general though. I can of course make exceptions (for both men and women).


----------



## JMX

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: D
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: OFF
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: D
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## photofreak

For the GUYS (or women) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: D
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: D
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: D
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: ON
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: D
Tall: D
Short: D
Funny: ON
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: D
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you:ON


----------



## Neptunus

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair:ON
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment:ON 
Loyal:ON 
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
VegetarianC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF 
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: D
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative:ON


----------



## La_Resistance

Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: ON
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: ON
Smokes cigs: D
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: OFF
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: OFF
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ?
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## Eugenie

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: OFF
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ?
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: D
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## forever_dreamer

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON (not too scary looking though)
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON 
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC (as long as he doesn't wear women's jewelry lol)
Has facial hair: DC ( i just hate beards though)
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON 
Brown hair: DC
Has black hairC 
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON 
Loyal: ON
Laid back: DC 
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: ON (not too buff/toned) 
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC (just don't force me to be one) 
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC (as long as he doesn't cheat on me)
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: DC 
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: DC


----------



## lissa530

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you:ON
Is shorter than youff
Wears braces:OFF 
Dresses Preppy:dc 
Dress Country:dc 
Dresses Gothicff 
Has blue eyes:dc 
Has green eyes:dc 
Has hazel eyes:dc 
Has brown eyes:dc 
Drinks alcohol:dc as long as its not excessive
Smokes:dc 
Chews tobacco:OFF 
Chews gum: dc
Plays sports:dc 
Smiles a lotn 
Calls you just to say Hin 
Compliments you:ON
Shaves his legsff 
Wears jewelry:dc 
Has facial hair:d 
Smiles when you walk in the room:ON 
Brown hairn
Has black hairn 
Has blonde hair:d 
Makeup:OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment:ON  
Loyal:ON Very Imporant 
Laid back:ON 
Plays guitarn 
Plays drumsn 
Singsn 
He's buff/ tonedn 
He can drawn 
Does magic:dc 
Vegetarian:dc 
Does drugs: 
Is bisexualff 
Has a tattoon 
Has a lip ring:d 
Has a tongue ringn 
Virgin:dc 
Honest and open:ON!! 
Plays musical instrumentn 
Wears glasses:d 
Works out:dc 
Creativen


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: D
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC 
He can draw: ON 
Does magic: D
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: OFF
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: ON 
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## jugador409

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *On*
Is shorter than you: *DC*
Same height as you:* DC*
Is taller than you: *DC*
Wears braces: *D*
Dresses Preppy: *On*
Dresses Ghetto: *Off*
Dresses Gothic: *D*
Has green eyes: *On*
Has blue eyes: *D*
Has brown eyes: *D*
Has long hair: *On*
Has short hair: *D*
Drinks alcohol: *DC*
Smokes cigs: *Off*
Smokes weed: *Off*
Wears glasses: *On*
Big boobs: *D*
Small boobs: *D*
Has blonde hair: *On*
Has brown hair: *On*
Has black hair: *On*
Works out: *On*
Smiles: *On*
Calls you just to say hi: *On*
Creative: *On*
Smacks your butt: *D*
Compliments you: *On*
Shaves her legs: *On*
Doesn't shave: *Off*
Wears jewelry: *D*
Has bigger feet than you: *Off*
Has smaller feet than you: *On*
Belly piercings: *D*
Virgin: *DC*
Laid back: *On*
Doesn't party: *D*
Likes to party: *Off*
Laughs a lot: *On*
Pierced ears: *On*
Tattoos: *D*
Honest and open: *On*
Athletic: *D*
Tall: *D*
Short: *D*
Funny: *On*
Play fights: *On*
Vegetarian: *Off*
Looks you in the eyes: *On*
Teases you: *On*


----------



## grrungis

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: D - OFF
Wears braces:D - DC
Dresses Preppy:DC
Dresses Ghetto:D - OFF
Dresses Gothic:D - OFF
Has green eyes:DC
Has blue eyes:DC
Has brown eyes:DC
Has long hair:ON
Has short hair:D - DC
Drinks alcohol:D - DC 
Smokes cigs:OFF
Smokes weed:OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC 
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: D - DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry:DC
Has bigger feet than you:OFF
Has smaller feet than you:DC
Belly piercings:DC
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party:D - DC
Laughs a lot:D - DC
Pierced ears:DC
Tattoos:D - DC
Honest and open:ON
Athletic: ON
Tall:D - Not taller then me
Short:DC
Funny:DC
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian:DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you:D - ON


----------



## hypestyle

hmm... wow.. long survey.. 

Plays musical instrument: on
Is shorter than you: dc
Same height as you: on
Is taller than you: hmm... depends.. i'm roughly 6'5", so I rarely encounter women taller than me.. 
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy: on
Dresses Ghetto: depends.. I can't stand certain styles of things.. ultra-tight clothes on fuller bodies.. glam-length nails.. gold teeth.. 
Dresses Gothic: depends.. not all the way hardcore.. 
Has green eyes: dc
Has blue eyes: v
Has brown eyes: dc
Has long hair: on
Has short hair: dc
Drinks alcohol: dc
Smokes cigs: off
Smokes weed: off
Wears glasses: dc
Big boobs: on
Small boobs: vaguely off, but...
Has blonde hair: dc
Has brown hair: dc
Has black hair: dc
Works out: on
Smiles: on
Calls you just to say hi: on
Creative: on
Smacks your butt: never experienced this, but 'on' territory
Compliments you: on
Shaves her legs: on
Doesn't shave: depends
Wears jewelry: dc
Has bigger feet than you: um, off! (I'm a 13)
Has smaller feet than you: dc
Belly piercings: dc
Virgin: depends.. if she's just unlucky like me, DC.. but if she's rigidly religious, definitely off...
Laid back: dc
Doesn't party: off
Likes to party: on
Laughs a lot: on
Pierced ears: dc, within reason (i.e., not prolific)
Tattoos: dc, within reason (i.e., not prolific)
Honest and open: on, on, on!
Athletic: on!
Tall: on!
Short: dc
Funny: on!!
Play fights: off!! i don't like fake-animosity in people in general.. makes it harder for me to read people.. 
Vegetarian: dc, but she'd have to be non-judgmental with me, since i'm not..
Looks you in the eyes: on!
Teases you: dc, within reason (no bullying!)


----------



## retropat

Plays musical instrument: On
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: Off
Dresses Preppy: On
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: Off
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: On
Smokes weed: Off
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: On
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: On
Works out: DC
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: On
Creative: On
Smacks your butt: On
Compliments you: On
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: Off
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: On
Virgin: On
Laid back: On
Doesn't party: On
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: On
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: On
Athletic: Off
Tall: D
Short: D
Funny: On
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: On
Teases you: D


----------



## Procrastinator

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: On
Is shorter than you: On
Same height as you: On
Is taller than you: d
Wears braces: off
Dresses Preppy: On
Dresses Ghetto: d
Dresses Gothic: d
Has green eyes: dc
Has blue eyes: on
Has brown eyes: dc
Has long hair: on
Has short hair: on
Drinks alcohol: dc
Smokes cigs: off
Smokes weed: off
Wears glasses: dc
Big boobs: d
Small boobs: d
Has blonde hair: dc
Has brown hair: on
Has black hair: on
Works out: d
Smiles: on
Calls you just to say hi: on
Creative: on
Smacks your butt: on
Compliments you: on
Shaves her legs: on
Doesn't shave: off
Wears jewellery: dc
Has bigger feet than you: dc
Has smaller feet than you: dc
Belly piercings: dc
Virgin: dc
Laid back: on
Doesn't party: d
Likes to party:d
Laughs a lot: on
Pierced ears: dc
Tattoos: d
Honest and open: on
Athletic: d
Tall: d
Short: on
Funny: on
Play fights: on
Vegetarian: on
Looks you in the eyes: on
Teases youn

It can all vary though depending on the person.


----------



## sherrylee

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: ON
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON 
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC haha
Wears jewelry: DC 
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON 
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: OFF
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON 
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: OFF
Plays drums: OFF
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: DC
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: DC 
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## Wehttam

Plays musical instrument: _DC_
Is shorter than you: _ON_
Same height as you: _DC_
Is taller than you: _D_
Wears braces: _DC_
Dresses Preppy: _ON_
Dresses Ghetto: _DC_
Dresses Gothic: _DC_
Has green eyes: _ON_
Has blue eyes: _ON_
Has brown eyes: _DC_
Has long hair: _ON_
Has short hair: _D_
Drinks alcohol: _OFF_
Smokes cigs: _OFF_
Smokes weed: _OFF_
Wears glasses: _DC_
Big boobs: _DC_
Small boobs: _D_
Has blonde hair: _D_
Has brown hair: _DC_
Has black hair: _ON_
Works out: _DC_
Smiles: _ON_
Calls you just to say hi: _ON_
Creative: _ON_
Smacks your butt: _ON_
Compliments you: _ON_
Shaves her legs: _ON_
Doesn't shave: _OFF_
Wears jewelry: _DC_
Has bigger feet than you: _DC_
Has smaller feet than you: _ON_
Belly piercings: _OFF_
Virgin: _ON_
Laid back: _DC_
Doesn't party: _ON_
Likes to party: _D_
Laughs a lot: _ON_
Pierced ears: _DC_
Tattoos: _OFF_
Honest and open: _ON_
Athletic: _DC_
Tall: _DC_
Short: _DC_
Funny: _ON_
Play fights: _ON_
Vegetarian: _DC_
Looks you in the eyes: _ON_
Teases you: _DC_


----------



## imt

Plays musical instrument:
Is shorter than you:
Same height as you:
Is taller than you:
Wears braces:
Dresses Preppy:
Dresses Ghetto:
Dresses Gothic:
Has green eyes:
Has blue eyes:
Has brown eyes:
Has long hair:
Has short hair:
Drinks alcohol:
Smokes cigs:
Smokes weed:
Wears glasses:
Big boobs:
Small boobs:
Has blonde hair:
Has brown hair:
Has black hair:
Works out:
Smiles:
Calls you just to say hi:
Creative:
Smacks your butt:
Compliments you:
Shaves her legs:
Doesn't shave:
Wears jewelry:
Has bigger feet than you:
Has smaller feet than you:
Belly piercings:
Virgin:
Laid back:
Doesn't party:
Likes to party:
Laughs a lot:
Pierced ears:
Tattoos:
Honest and open:
Athletic:
Tall:
Short:
Funny:
Play fights:
Vegetarian:
Looks you in the eyes:
Teases you:


----------



## imt

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: D
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: ?
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: D
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: D
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: D
Works out: D
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: D
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: D
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: D
Athletic: ON
Tall: D
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## Patron on a ship of fools

Ah, what the hell. It's Sunday afternoon and I'm bored. Many of my answers will be too nuanced for the *ON*, *OFF*, *D*, and *DC* responses, so I'll probably deviate from them and/or add qualifiers. Here goes:

Plays musical instrument: Somewhere between *ON* and *DC*.
Is shorter than you: *DC*, but girls who are taller than me are very rare.
Same height as you: *DC*, but see above.
Is taller than you: *DC*, but see above.
Wears braces: *DC*, but somewhat *OFF* because braces-wearers are probably a bit young for me.
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *ON* - I love goth chicks.
Has green eyes: *DC* - Some eyes are prettier than others, but color has little to do with it.
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Has long hair: *ON*
Has short hair: *DC*, but I prefer long.
Drinks alcohol: *OFF*, but light/social drinking is not a dealbreaker.
Smokes cigs: *OFF*, and this _is_ a dealbreaker. Smoking is ****ing disgusting.
Smokes weed: *OFF* - I'm not a fan of drug users. At all.
Wears glasses: *ON*/*DC* - I like girls who look smart, and glasses can help with that.
Big boobs: *D* - I prefer medium-sized, but the shape is more important than the size.
Small boobs: *D* - See above.
Has blonde hair: *DC* - Like eyes, prettiness of hair has little to do with color.
Has brown hair: *DC* - See above.
Has black hair: *ON* - Okay, I admit it. Black hair is hot.
Works out: *ON* - Healthiness is attractive.
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *D* - Occasionally might be nice, but too often would get annoying.
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt: *DC* - A cute quirk, perhaps, but neither a turn-on nor a turn-off.
Compliments you: *D* - I'm not good at taking compliments. They make me uncomfortable.
Shaves her legs: *ON* - Hairy legs on girls are gross.
Doesn't shave: *OFF* - See above. Same applies to armpits.
Wears jewelry: *DC* - I tend to not notice it anyway.
Has bigger feet than you: *DC* - But it's highly unlikely.
Has smaller feet than you: *DC* - But it's almost certain.
Belly piercings: *OFF* - I'm not a fan of piercings beyond the ears.
Virgin: *DC*/*OFF* - Not a problem in and of itself, but I'd have doubts about a girl in my age bracket who's still a virgin. I'd suspect there's something wrong with her.
Laid back: Somewhere between *DC* and *ON*.
Doesn't party: *DC*/*ON* - I'm not a party animal, and it would be nice to have that in common.
Likes to party: *DC*/*OFF* - See above.
Laughs a lot: *ON*
Pierced ears: *DC*/*ON* - Don't really care, but they can look nice.
Tattoos: *DC*/*ON* - Same as above.
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *ON* - As stated earlier, healthiness is attractive.
Tall: *DC*
Short: *DC*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *DC*/*ON* - I've been playfully smacked by girls. There's something oddly charming about it.
Vegetarian: *DC* - Eat whatever you want, it's none of my concern.
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *D*/*ON* - Teasing can be a _huge_ turn-on, but a little goes a long way.


----------



## Half_A_Person

Is taller than you: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *D*-not attracted to men shorter than me but it's not a deal breaker
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *OFF*
Dress Country: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *OFF*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has green eyes: *DC - *love green eyes, they're my favorite, but don't care really
Has hazel eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *D*-social/light drinking is fine, no alcoholics 
Smokes: *OFF*
Chews tobacco: *OFF*
Chews gum: *DC*
Plays sports: *DC*
Smiles a lot: *ON*
Calls you just to say Hi: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves his legs: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *OFF*
Has facial hair: *DC*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON*
Brown hair:*DC*
Has black hair: *DC*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Makeup: *OFF*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON*
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back: *ON*
Plays guitar: *DC*
Plays drums: *DC*
Sings: *DC*
He's buff/ toned: *DC*
He can draw: *DC*
Does magic: *DC*
Vegetarian: *D*-as long as they accept the fact that I eat and love meat and don't try to push their beliefs into my throat than I'm okay with it
Does drugs: *OFF*
Is bisexual: *DC*-would prefer a straight man though
Has a tattoo: *DC*
Has a lip ring: *DC*
Has a tongue ring: *DC*
Virgin: *D* - not neccessarily a turn-on, but at the same time I don't like men who sleep around
Honest and open: *ON*
Plays musical instrument: *DC*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Works out: *D*-I hate gym rats but it's great if he likes to work out a couple of days a week
Creative:* DC*


----------



## kreeper

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: ON 
Wears braces: OFF (but really, it wouldn't be an issue... I've had braces, so I understand lol)
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON/D
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC/OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: D (eyeliner is nice sometimes... other than that, no)
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON!!
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: D
Vegetarian: DC/OFF
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: D 
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: D
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON/D
Works out: ON
Creative: DC


----------



## Miss Meggie

Is taller than you: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *OFF* (I'm only 5 feet tall...)
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *D*
Dress Country: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *OFF*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has hazel eyes: *ON*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *OFF*
Smokes: *OFF*
Chews tobacco: *OFF*
Chews gum: *DC*
Plays sports: *DC*
Smiles a lot: *ON*
Calls you just to say Hi: *ON* 
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves his legs: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *D*
Has facial hair: *D*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON*
Brown hair: *ON*
Has black hair: *ON*
Has blonde hair: *ON*
Makeup: *D*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON*
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back: *ON*
Plays guitar: *ON*
Plays drums: *ON*
Sings: *ON*
He's buff/ toned: *DC*
He can draw: *ON*
Does magic: *D*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Does drugs: *OFF*
Is bisexual: *D*
Has a tattoo: *ON*, unless it's a really bad/stupid tattoo.
Has a lip ring: *OFF*
Has a tongue ring: *OFF*
Virgin: *DC*
Honest and open: *ON*
Plays musical instrument: *ON* 
Wears glasses: *D*
Works out: *ON*
Creative: *ON*


----------



## Nintendo

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *DC*
Is shorter than you: *ON*
Same height as you: *ON*
Is taller than you: *ON*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *D*
Dresses Ghetto: *D*
Dresses Gothic: *D*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Has long hair: *ON*
Has short hair: *ON*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes cigs: *OFF*
Smokes weed: *D*
Wears glasses: *ON*
Big boobs: *DC*
Small boobs: *D*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Has brown hair: *DC*
Has black hair: *DC*
Works out: *DC*
Smiles: *D*
Calls you just to say hi: *ON*
Creative: *DC*
Smacks your butt: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has bigger feet than you: *D*
Has smaller feet than you: *DC*
Belly piercings: *OFF*
Virgin: *DC*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party: *ON*
Likes to party: *OFF*
Laughs a lot: *D*
Pierced ears: *DC*
Tattoos: *D*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *DC*
Tall: *ON*
Short: *ON*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *ON*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *ON*


----------



## PickleNose

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: On
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: ON
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: On
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: On
Has green eyes: On
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: ON
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: DC
Smokes weed: On
Wears glasses: On
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: On
Has brown hair: On
Has black hair: On
Works out: D
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: D
Creative: On
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: D
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: D
Wears jewelry: On
Has bigger feet than you: On
Has smaller feet than you: On
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: DC
Laid back: On
Doesn't party: On
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: DC
Pierced ears: On
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: D
Athletic: D
Tall: On
Short: DC
Funny: D
Play fights: Off
Vegetarian: Off
Looks you in the eyes: D
Teases you: Off


----------



## sda0

Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *ON*
Same height as you: *OFF*
Is taller than you: *OFF*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *OFF*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has blue eyes: *ON*
Has brown eyes: *ON*
Has long hair: *ON*
Has short hair: *D*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes cigs: *D*
Smokes weed: *DC*
Wears glasses: *ON*
Big boobs: *D*
Small boobs: *ON*
Has blonde hair: *D*
Has brown hair: *ON*
Has black hair: *ON*
Works out: *ON*
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *ON*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt: *D*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has bigger feet than you: *OFF*
Has smaller feet than you: *DC*
Belly piercings: *ON*
Virgin: *DC*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party: *D*
Likes to party: *D*
Laughs a lot: *ON*
Pierced ears: *DC*
Tattoos: *D*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *DC*
Tall: *DC*
Short: *ON*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *ON*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *ON*


----------



## zookeeper

**** it. I'm bored.

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *DC*
Same height as you: *DC*
Is taller than you: *DC*
Wears braces: *D*
Dresses Preppy: *OFF*
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *ON*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Has long hair: *ON*
Has short hair: *D*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes cigs:* D*
Smokes weed:* D*
Wears glasses: *ON(!!)*
Big boobs: *D*
Small boobs: *D*
Has blonde hair:* D*
Has brown hair: *D*
Has black hair: *ON*
Works out: *D*
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *ON*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave: *OFF *(sorry. i've tried. can't do it)
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has bigger feet than you: *D*
Has smaller feet than you: *DC*
Belly piercings: *OFF*
Virgin: *DC*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party: *ON*
Likes to party: *D*
Laughs a lot: *ON*
Pierced ears: *DC*
Tattoos: *D*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic:* D*
Tall:* DC*
Short: *DC*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights:* D*
Vegetarian: *D*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *ON*


----------



## Fuzzy Logic

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: OFF
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: DC
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: ON
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: DC


----------



## FBH

Plays musical instrument: *DC*
Is shorter than you: *ON*
Same height as you: *DC*
Is taller than you: *OFF*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *D*
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *D*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Has long hair:* ON*
Has short hair: *D*
Drinks alcohol:* DC*
Smokes cigs:* OFF*
Smokes weed: *OFF*
Wears glasses:* DC*
Big boobs: *DC*
Small boobs: *DC*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Has brown hair: *ON*
Has black hair:* DC*
Works out: *DC*
Smiles: *DC*
Calls you just to say hi: *ON*
Creative: *DC*
Smacks your butt: *DC*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *D *_(as long as they're not hairier than mine, lol...)_
Doesn't shave: *DC*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has bigger feet than you: *OFF *
Has smaller feet than you: *ON*
Belly piercings: *ON*
Virgin: *ON*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party: *DC*
Likes to party: *D *_(As long as she's not a party animal)_
Laughs a lot: *ON*
Pierced ears: *DC*
Tattoos: *DC*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *DC*
Tall: *DC*
Short: *DC*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *DC*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *DC*


----------



## pollster

Well, all the cool kids are doing it.....

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: *DC*
Is shorter than you: *D -- I'm 5'3" so I don't encounter it often.*
Wears braces: *D*
Dresses Preppy: *D -- I'm not into the sweater around the neck/shoulder look. I'm fine with casual... but not the yacht club look.* *So possibly in between D and OFF.*
Dress Country: *D*
Dresses Gothic: *D* *(on how excessive it is)*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has hazel eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *DC - as long as not excessive. (I don't drink much.)*
Smokes: *OFF, unless it was infrequent.*
Chews tobacco: *Most definitely OFF*
Chews gum: *Buh? DC (let's not get picky now!)*
Plays sports: *DC - but I'm not really a sports person*
Smiles a lot: *ON*
Calls you just to say Hi: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves his legs:* DC I think (perhaps depends on why he shaves his legs!)*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has facial hair: *D -- it can be hot on many, but I'm not into handlebar mustaches or anything. *
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON*
Brown hair: *DC*
Has black hair: *DC* 
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Makeup: *D*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *Absolutely ON*. *Sense of humour goes a long way with me.*
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back: *ON* 
Plays guitar: *DC*
Plays drums: *DC*
Sings: *DC*
He's buff/ toned: *D -- I'm not drawn to big hulks, but I'm sure a lot would depend on other things too.*
He can draw: *DC*
Does magic: *DC*
Vegetarian:* DC, as long as he doesn't mind that I've decided to eat meat *
Does drugs: *D*
Is bisexual: *ON*
Has a tattoo:* D - really evil ones might turn me off, but a lot will depend on other things like personality etc.* *and the reasons behind having really evil tats.*
Has a lip ring: *DC*
Has a tongue ring: *DC* 
Virgin: *DC*
Honest and open: *ON*
Plays musical instrument: *DC -- didn't I just answer that?*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Works out: *DC*
Creative: *ON*


----------



## shelovescliche

Is taller than you: On.
Is shorter than you: Off.
Wears braces: Off.
Dresses Preppy: DC.
Dress Country: DC.
Dresses Gothic: Off.
Has blue eyes: On.
Has green eyes: On.
Has hazel eyes: DC.
Has brown eyes: DC.
Drinks alcohol: D.
Smokes: Off.
Chews tobacco: Off. 
Chews gum: DC.
Plays sports: DC.
Smiles a lot: On.
Calls you just to say Hi: On. 
Compliments you: On.
Shaves his legs: Off.
Wears jewelry: D.
Has facial hair: D.
Smiles when you walk in the room: On. 
Brown hair: DC.
Has black hair: DC.
Has blonde hair: DC.
Makeup: Off.
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On.
Loyal: On.
Laid back: On.
Plays guitar: On.
Plays drums: On.
Sings: On.
He's buff/ toned: D. 
He can draw: DC.
Does magic: DC.
Vegetarian: DC.
Does drugs: Off.
Is bisexual: Off.
Has a tattoo: DC.
Has a lip ring: D.
Has a tongue ring: Off. 
Virgin: DC.
Honest and open: On. 
Plays musical instrument: DC. 
Wears glasses: D.
Works out: On.
Creative: On.


----------



## leonardess

For the *LADIES* 
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: zither, preferably. 
Is shorter than you: off
Same height as you: off
Is taller than you: off
Wears braces: I used to, so DC
Dresses Preppy: off
Dresses Ghetto: off
Dresses Gothic: off, clothes off. 
Has eyes, several.

Has hair
Has short hairs

smokes alcohol
Drinks weed
Wears glasses: I do, so DC
Big boobs: not bigger than mine.
Small boobs: man niblets are fine. 
Has fright wig hair, like that guy with the rainbow wig who used to stand behind the catcher's plate and wave his arms. that kind of hair. but natural.

Works out to the tune of "the hokey pokey"
Grins maniacally
Calls you just to say hi, I've eaten the last cookie. 
Creative license
Smacks your butt: just a smack?
Compliments me on my carefully cultivated mushrooms.
Shaves his legs: I prefer him to wax. Brazilian. That, or let me pull the hairs out one by one with a pair of craftsman pliers from Sears. 
Wears jewelry: as long as I can sell it.
Has clown feet 
Belly piercings: pulleys and chain hoists.
Laid back: on a chaise longue
Laughs like a donkey
Pierced ears:
Tattoos: 
Honest and open: well, gosh, I've gotten so used to the duplicity and dissemblage. this is a toughie!
Athletic: On
Tall: On
Short:
Funny: On
Play fights: well, if he doesn't blacken my eyes, how will I know if I'm really in love? 
Vegetarian: that's just un-american.
Looks you in the eyes: if he can find them after they're swollen like that. 
Teases you: with a feather?


----------



## thewall

Is taller than you: on
Is shorter than you: dc
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy: dc
Dress Country: off
Dresses Gothic: off
Has blue eyes: dc
Has green eyes: dc
Has hazel eyes: dc
Has brown eyes: dc
Drinks alcohol: dc
Smokes: dc
Chews tobacco: off
Chews gum: dc
Plays sports: dc
Smiles a lot: dc
Calls you just to say Hi: on
Compliments you: on
Shaves his legs: off
Wears jewelry: dc
Has facial hair: dc
Smiles when you walk in the room: on
Brown hair: on
Has black hair: dc
Has blonde hair: dc
Makeup: off, unless you're Keith Richards
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on
Loyal: on
Laid back: on
Plays guitar: dc
Plays drums: dc
Sings: dc
He's buff/ toned: on
He can draw: dc
Does magic: dc
Vegetarian: on
Does drugs: dc
Is bisexual: dc
Has a tattoo: dc
Has a lip ring: dc
Has a tongue ring: off
Virgin: dc
Honest and open: on
Plays musical instrument: dc
Wears glasses: dc
Works out: on
Creative: on


----------



## Sabriella

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: D
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: D
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: D
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## Deathinmusic

I'm a guy, here's my answers.

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: D (as long as she's not too much taller)
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D (not a full on vampire, thanks)
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D (generally I prefer not too boyish)
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: D (sometimes ok)
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: D (not too big and definitely not fake, that's a turnOFF)
Small boobs: D (yes please, but people are too preoccupied with size when shape is actually more important)
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON lol
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: D (thin hair is ok)
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: D (just not all the time)
Laughs a lot: DC
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: D (not too many / too big)
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: D (again not too tall)
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: D (totally cool unless she's a militant one going after meat eaters)
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## jonesy0039

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: D
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: DC (too big or fake is a bit of a turn off)
Small boobs: ON (perky small boobs are nice  )
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: erm... DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: deffinate ON
Doesn't shave: OFF (unless by this you mean she waxes then its an ON lol)
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: OFF
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: ON
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: DC


----------



## Milco

For the *GUYS* (or women)

Plays musical instrument: ON - Dedication is hot 
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: OFF 
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON - Eyes are always a turn on 
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: ON 
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: D lol what?
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: D - Simple and cute is ON, but can get too much
Has bigger feet than you: OFF - doubt that'd happen
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON!
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: D - can be cute
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON - as long as it's loving


----------



## Jnmcda0

Plays musical instrument: On
Is shorter than you: D
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: Off
Smokes weed: Off
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: DC 
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: D (bodybuilder = off)
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: DC
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: Off
Wears jewelry: DC (too much/tacky jewelry = off)
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: On
Laid back: On
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: D (depends how often and how much she wants me involved)
Laughs a lot: D (On as long as she doesn't laugh at everything, including stuff I find mundane)
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D (don't care unless they are ugly or has a lot of them...then it's a turn off)
Honest and open: On
Athletic: On
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: On
Play fights: Off
Vegetarian: D (don't care unless she wants me to be one too)
Looks you in the eyes: On
Teases you: On


----------



## UltraShy

It's been 5 months since I did this, so I'll update:

Plays musical instrument:* DC*
Is shorter than you: *ON*
Same height as you:* Off *
Is taller than you: *Off* (I'm 6', so few women top that anyhow)
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dresses Ghetto: *Off*
Dresses Gothic: *DC*
Has green eyes:* DC*
Has blue eyes: *On*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Has long hair: *On*
Has short hair: *Depends*
Drinks alcohol:* DC* (as long as she's not an alcoholic)
Smokes cigs:* Off*
Smokes weed: *DC*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Big boobs:* On*
Small boobs: *DC *(though you have to define what's small & what's big)
Has blonde hair: *On*
Has brown hair:* DC*
Has black hair: *Off*
Works out: *DC*
Smiles:* DC*
Calls you just to say hi:* DC*
Creative: *DC*
Smacks your butt:* DC*
Compliments you:* DC*
Shaves her legs: *On*
Doesn't shave:* Off*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has bigger feet than you: *Off -- what woman is a 13 EE!?!*
Has smaller feet than you:* On*
Belly piercings: *DC*
Virgin:* DC*
Laid back:* DC*
Doesn't party: *On*
Likes to party:* Off*
Laughs a lot: *DC*
Pierced ears:* DC*
Tattoos: *Depends, modest is fine. More tats than Axl Rose is a no.*
Honest and open:* On*
Athletic: *DC*
Tall:* DC*
Short:* DC (again we need to define height) 5'6" is ideal IMO, so I like a very average height.*
Funny:* On*
Play fights: *DC*
Vegetarian: *DC, along as she doesn't complain why I have meat.*
Looks you in the eyes:* On*
Teases you:* DC*


----------



## leonardess

I think I'll try answering this seriously for once, though I don't really care for such things (she lied).

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: On
Is shorter than you: Off
Wears braces: I don't think this is really a concern 4 decades on.
Dresses Preppy: do people still do that? God, I remember when this was a NEW thing. 
Dress Country: Off
Dresses Gothic: depends on how extreme. Marilyn Manson Goth? No. and i remember when even this was a new thing!
Has blue eyes: On
Has green eyes: On
Has hazel eyes: On
Has brown eyes: On
Has many eyes: On (couldn't resist at least one)
Drinks alcohol: Oh god yes, and smacks me around after having a few....sorry. Doesn't matter, as long as it's not a problem (she slurred, while slurping her schooners). nah, I don't really drink that much. so, it'd have to be the same or less, I guess. 
Smokes: OFFOFFOFFOFFOFFOFFOFFOFFOFFOFFOFF

Chews tobacco: see immediately above
Chews gum: never really thought about this, but now that I think about it, kind of an off.

Plays sports: Don't really care, but plays is better than watches obsessively. 
Smiles a lot: that depends.....
Calls you just to say Hi: again, that depends. If it fits with the guy's personality, it's fine. 
Compliments you: On. I like to get and give. 
Shaves his legs: C'mon. Really? 
Wears jewelry: doesn't matter, as long as he's not doing an Ivana Trump, or a Mr. T. 
Has facial hair: depends. Looks good on some, not on others. 
Smiles when you walk in the room: That would be nice, but a little fantasist I think. Are we talking *every* time? 
Brown hair: On
Has black hair: On
Has blonde hair: On
Makeup: Off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON 
But it isn't necessary to be "on", if you see what I mean....
Loyal: ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON 
Laid back: depends on the situation. Generally speaking? On. 
Plays guitar: Not necessary. 
Plays drums: Again. 
Sings: Again.
He's buff/ toned: Just toned. NOT Arnie - like. or like those guys that look like they're going to bust out of their own skin. eurgh. someone give me a pin. 
He can draw: On, but not necessarily a requirement. Oh, who am I kidding. ON. 
Does magic: Are we talking Carrot Top magic or Derren Brown magic? 
Vegetarian: doesn't matter. 
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: Oh please, I have enough trouble competing with 50% of the population. I CANNOT handle competing with EVERY adult on the globe. ( I think I said this before? I hope I did.)
Has a tattoo: A tattoo? doesn't matter. As long as it's not a tat of a woman prettier than me. 
Has a lip ring: Off
Has a tongue ring: Off
Virgin: Lol!!
Honest and open: On I guess. as long as it's not "wear heart on sleeve" open. Honest? yes. of course. 
Plays musical instrument: Wasn't this covered already? 
Wears glasses: On
Works out: ON, 100%
Creative: ON, 100%!


----------



## fingertips

doesn't make me seem very discriminating :d

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: ON
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: D 
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: DC
Doesn't shave: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: ON
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## 1applehearts1

Is taller than you: on
Is shorter than you: dont care
Wears braces: dont care
Dresses Preppy: on
Dress Country: off
Dresses Gothic: off
Has blue eyes: on
Has green eyes: on
Has hazel eyes: dont care
Has brown eyes: dont care
Drinks alcohol: off
Smokes: off
Chews tobacco: off
Chews gum: on
Plays sports: dont care
Smiles a lot: on
Calls you just to say Hi: on
Compliments you: on
Shaves his legs: dont care
Wears jewelry: off
Has facial hair: off
Smiles when you walk in the room: on
Brown hair:dont care
Has black hair: on
Has blonde hair: on
Makeup: off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on
Loyal: on
Laid back: on 
Plays guitar: dont care
Plays drums: dont care
Sings: dont care
He's buff/ toned: off
He can draw: on
Does magic: on
Vegetarian: off
Does drugs: off
Is bisexual: off
Has a tattoo: dont care
Has a lip ring: off
Has a tongue ring: 
Virgin: on
Honest and open: on
Plays musical instrument: dont care
Wears glasses: on
Works out: off
Creativen


----------



## mardy423

For the GUYS (or women) 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: D
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: D
Short: D
Funny: ON
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: D
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you:ON


----------



## TATA

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you:turn on
Is shorter than you: turn off
Wears braces: depends what kind
Dresses Preppy: don't care
Dress Country: turn off
Dresses Gothic: turn off
Has blue eyes: dont care
Has green eyes: dont care
Has hazel eyes: dont care
Has brown eyes: dont care
Drinks alcohol: alcoholics big major turn off
Smokes: don't care
Chews tobacco: durn off
Chews gum: don't care
Plays sports: don't care
Smiles a lot: turn on
Calls you just to say Hi: turn on
Compliments you: turn on
Shaves his legs: dont care
Wears jewelry: depends what kind
Has facial hair: turn off
Smiles when you walk in the room: turn on
Brown hair: don't care
Has black hair: don't care
Has blonde hair: don't care
Makeup: turn off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: turn on
Loyal: BIG TURN ON
Laid back: don't care
Plays guitar: don't care
Plays drums: dont care
Sings: dont care
He's buff/ toned: turn on
He can draw: turn on
Does magic: dont care
Vegetarian: turn off, i love my man to eat meat
Does drugs: TURN OFF, won't even come close to the guy
Is bisexual: turn off
Has a tattoo: don't care
Has a lip ring: turn off
Has a tongue ring: don't care
Virgin: turn off
Honest and open: TURN ON
Plays musical instrument: don't care
Wears glasses: don't care
Works out: turn on
Creative: turn on
[/QUOTE]

i guess i'm bored too... lots of don't cares though


----------



## Havalina

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: DC (so long as they are well kept)
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: OFF (I'm thinking rodeo here)
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: DC -All eyes are awesome, super sexy if blue eyes with dark hair
Has green eyes: DC 
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: ON
Smokes: ON/OFF (sexy but as feelings develop, then health worries set in)
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: D
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: D (depends on frequency)
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: D (Ok if cycler, swimmer, etc)
Wears jewelry: ON
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair:ON
Has black hair: ON 
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: DC
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ONON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC 
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: D...prefer not.
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ?DC
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: ON (if its cool)
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC 
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: D
Creative:ON
Eats healthy: ON


----------



## Cruiser

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: DC
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON

Note: Survey is almost completely about appearance, needs more personality questions.


----------



## lyricalillusions

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: D, OFF
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC, D
Dresses Ghetto: OFF, D
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has green eyes: ON, DC
Has blue eyes: ON, DC
Has brown eyes: ON, DC
Has long hair: ON, DC
Has short hair: D, DC
Drinks alcohol: D, OFF
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: OFF
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC, 
Has brown hair: DC, ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: OFF, D
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON, 
Doesn't shave: D
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D, DC,
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: D, 
Tall: DC, ON
Short:, D, OFF
Funny: ON
Play fights: OFF
Vegetarian: DC, ON
Looks you in the eyes: DC
Teases you: OFF, D


----------



## ninka

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: OFF
Same height as you: OFF
Is taller than you: ON
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON, DC
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: ON
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: OFF
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: OFF
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: OFF
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: OFF
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: OFF
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: ON
Short: OFF
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: OFF


----------



## kikyoumiko

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: OFF 
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: Depends
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair:ON
Has black hair: ON 
Has blonde hair: OFF
Makeup: OFF!
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative:ON


----------



## ScarletMacaw99

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: OFF (but changeable)
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: DC
Smokes weed: DC/ON
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC/OFF
Smiles: DC/ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: DC
Doesn't shave: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: DC/ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC/OFF
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: OFF
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: ON
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: Depends


----------



## Misanthropic

Plays musical instrument: On
Is shorter than you: On
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: Off (not unattractive but it would make me feel like a kid compared to her)
Wears braces: On/DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: On/DC (what is ghetto? It's a turn on if you mean like TLC in the 90s)
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: D
Has blue eyes: D
Has brown eyes: On
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: Off
Smokes weed: D (I don't know what weed smells like)
Wears glasses: On/DC
Big boobs: On
Small boobs: On
Has blonde hair: D/Off
Has brown hair: DC/Off
Has black hair: On
Works out: On
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: On
Creative: On
Smacks your butt: On
Compliments you: On
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: D (legs is off, it's shallow but I can't help it, unshaven armpits might be all right)
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: Off
Has smaller feet than you: On/DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: On/DC
Doesn't party: On
Likes to party: Off/D
Laughs a lot: On
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: On/D
Honest and open: On
Athletic: On
Tall: -answered this
Short: - answered this
Funny: On
Play fights: On
Vegetarian: On
Looks you in the eyes: On
Teases you: On/D


----------



## Nathan18

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: On
Same height as you: dc
Is taller than you: Off
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: (I don't know what preppy is)
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: Off
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: Off
Smokes weed: Off
Wears glasses: On
Big boobs: On
Small boobs: On
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: On
Compliments you: On
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: Off
Wears jewellery: DC
Has bigger feet than you: Off
Has smaller feet than you: On
Belly piercings: On
Virgin: On
Laid back: On
Doesn't party: On
Likes to party: Off
Laughs a lot: n
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: Off
Honest and open: On
Athletic: DC
Tall: Off
Short: On
Funny: On
Play fights: On
Vegetarian: Off
Looks you in the eyes: On
Teases you: D


----------



## Akane

Is taller than you ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: ON
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: OFF 
Compliments you: D
Shaves his legs: D
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: DC
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: D
Plays drums: D
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: D
Vegetarian: D
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: D
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative:ON


----------



## jim_morrison

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: OFF
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: ON
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: D
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: DC
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: DC
Pierced ears: D
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: OFF
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: DC
Teases you: ON


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: DC
Smokes weed: ON
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: DC
Works out: D
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: ON
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: DC
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: D
Tall: D
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## Music Man

I thought I might as well:

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: off
Dresses Ghetto: off
Dresses Gothic: off
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: off
Smokes weed: off
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: on
Calls you just to say hi: on
Creative: on
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: on
Shaves her legs: on
Doesn't shave: off
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: on
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: DC
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: on
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: on
Play fights: off
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: on
Teases you: off


----------



## Freiheit

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC 
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON 
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: D
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: OFF
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: OFF
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: D
Has a tongue ring: D
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: D
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## ORly

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: On
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: Off
Smokes: *OFF*
Chews tobacco: _*OFF*_
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: On
Smiles a lot: On
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves his legs: D
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: On
Smiles when you walk in the room: On
Brown hair: Dc
Has black hair: Dc
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On
Loyal: ON
Laid back: D 
Plays guitar: DC 
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: DC
Does magic: Off
Vegetarian: Off
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: *OFF*
Has a tattoo: Off
Has a lip ring: Off
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: Off
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: Dc
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: DC
CreativeC


----------



## laura024

Is taller than you: On
Is shorter than you: Off
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: On
Dress Country: Off
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has blue eyes: On
Has green eyes: On
Has hazel eyes: On
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: Off
Chews tobacco: Off
Chews gum: On
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: On
Calls you just to say Hi: On
Compliments you: On
Shaves his legs: Off
Wears jewelry: Off
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: On
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: On
Makeup: Off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On
Loyal: On
Laid back: On
Plays guitar: On
Plays drums: Off
Sings: On
He's buff/ toned: On
He can draw: On
Does magic: Off
Vegetarian: Off
Does drugs: Off
Is bisexual: Off
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: Off
Has a tongue ring: Off
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: On
Plays musical instrument: D
Wears glasses: On
Works out: On
Creative: On


----------



## Dreamscape

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: On
Is shorter than you: On
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: On
Has blue eyes: On
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: Off
Smokes weed: Off
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: On
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: On
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
(Why no red hair..? Red hair: On)
Works out: On
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: On
Creative: On
Smacks your butt: On
Compliments you: On
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: Off
Wears jewelry: On
Has bigger feet than you: Off
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: On
Laid back: On
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: On
Athletic: DC
Tall: Off
Short: On
Funny: DC
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: On
Looks you in the eyes: On
Teases you: D


----------



## Mr. Frostie

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *ON!!*
Is shorter than you: Depends on how much
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: 
I don't know what this means exactly. Sartorially, I go for a conservative, Audrey Hepburn kind of look. Is that preppy?

Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: Might be cool to hang out with, but not anything beyond that.
Has green eyes: *ON!!*
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: *ON!!*
Drinks alcohol DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: Depends. Some people look better with glasses than others.

Big boobs:
Small boobs:
I like both big and small, but its kind of important how you define big and small.

Has blonde hair: D
Has brown hair: D
Has black hair: D
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: D
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: OFF
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: It depends on the body parts. I'll keep an open mind to a little extra hair than what's considered socially acceptable in certain regions of the body.
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: D
Athletic: D
Tall: D
Short: D
Funny: D
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: D
Teases you: D


----------



## yourfavestoner

Plays musical instrument: Off
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: On
Is taller than you: Off
Wears braces: Off
Dresses Preppy: Off
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: Depends
Has long hair: Depends
Has short hair: Off
Drinks alcohol: Off
Smokes cigs: Off
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: Depends/Off
Big boobs: Off
Small boobsepends
Has blonde hair: Off
Has brown hair: On
Has black hair: Off
Works out: On
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: Off
Compliments you: On
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: Off
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: Off
Virgin: On
Laid back: Depends
Doesn't party: On
Likes to party: Off
Laughs a lot: DC
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: Off
Honest and open: Depends
Athletic: DC
Tall: On
Short: Off
Funny: DC
Play fights: On
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: On
Teases you:On


----------



## BrainError

Is taller than you:On
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: Off
Dresses Gothic: On 
Has blue eyes: On 
Has green eyes: On
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: Off
Chews tobacco: Off 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: On
Calls you just to say Hi: On
Compliments you: D
Shaves his legs: ON
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: On
Brown hairC
Has black hair: On
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: On
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On
Loyal: On
Laid back: On
Plays guitar: D
Plays drums: On
Sings: On
He's buff/ toned: Off
He can draw: On
Does magic: On
Vegetarian: On
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: On
Has a lip ring: On
Has a tongue ring: On
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: On
Plays musical instrument: On
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: On


----------



## JEmerson

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: D
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: D 
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: OFF 
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: D
Works out: DC
Creative: DC


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

You should have put more fashion style choices, more hair choices, and perhaps taken out "plays guitar" and "plays drums" because there's already "plays musical instrument". Perhaps "he can draw" too because there is "creative". Oh, and you should've added more body types and shaving choices.


_For the *LADIES* (or men)__
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):_

_Is taller than you:_ *ON*
_Is shorter than you:_* D/OFF*
_Wears braces:_ *DC*
_Dresses Preppy:_ *OFF*
_Dress Country:_ *OFF*
_Dresses Gothic:_ *ON/D*
_Has blue eyes:_ *ON*
_Has green eyes:_ *ON*
_Has hazel eyes:_ *ON*
_Has brown eyes:_ *ON*
_Drinks alcohol:_ *D*
_Smokes:_ *OFF*
_Chews tobacco:_ *OFF*
_Chews gum:_ *DC*
_Plays sports:_ *D/DC*
_Smiles a lot:_ *D*
_Calls you just to say Hi:_ *ON*
_Compliments you:_ *D/ON*
_Shaves his legs:_ *DC*
_Wears jewelry:_ *D*
_Has facial hair:_ *D/OFF*
_Smiles when you walk in the room:_ *ON*
_Brown hair:_ *DC**/ON
* _Has black hair:_ *ON*
_Has blonde hair:_ *DC*
_Makeup:_ *ON/D*
_Can make you laugh at any given moment:_ *ON*
_Loyal:_ *ON*
_Laid back:_ *ON*
_Plays guitar:_ *ON*
_Plays drums: _*ON*
_Sings:_ *ON*
_He's buff/ toned:_ *D*
_He can draw:_ *ON*
_Does magic:_ *DC*
_Vegetarian: _*DC*
_Does drugs:_ *OFF*
_Is bisexual:_ *OFF/D*
_Has a tattoo:_ *ON/D*
_Has a lip ring: _*ON*
_Has a tongue ring:_ *DC*
_Virgin:_ *ON/DC*
_Honest and open: _*ON*
_Plays musical instrument:_* ON*
_Wears glasses:_ *D/DC*
_Works out:_ *ON/D*
_Creative: _*ON*


----------



## TheGreatPretender

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: On
Is shorter than you: On
Same height as you: Dc
Is taller than you: Off
Wears braces: Dc
Dresses Preppy: Dc
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: Dc
Has blue eyes: Dc
Has brown eyes: Dc
Has long hair: Dc
Has short hair: On
Drinks alcohol: Off
Smokes cigs: Off
Smokes weed: Off
Wears glasses: On
Big boobs: Off
Small boobs: On
Has blonde hair: Dc
Has brown hair: Dc
Has black hair: Dc
Works out: Dc
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: On
Creative: On
Smacks your butt: On
Compliments you: On
Shaves her legs: Dc
Doesn't shave: Dc
Wears jewelry: Dc
Has bigger feet than you: Off
Has smaller feet than you: Dc
Belly piercings: Dc
Virgin: Dc
Laid back: On
Doesn't party: On
Likes to party: Dc
Laughs a lot: On
Pierced ears: Dc
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: On
Athletic: Dc
Tall: Dc
Short: Dc
Funny: On
Play fights: On
Vegetarian: Dc
Looks you in the eyes: On
Teases you:On


----------



## Rixy

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument:*ON*
Is shorter than you:*DC*
Same height as you:*ON*
Is taller than you:*ON*
Wears braces:*ON*
Dresses Preppy:*DC*
Dresses Ghetto:*OFF*
Dresses Gothic:*OFF*
Has green eyes:*DC*
Has blue eyes:*DC*
Has brown eyes:*DC*
Has long hair:*ON*
Has short hair:*DC*
Drinks alcohol:*OFF*
Smokes cigs:*OFF*
Smokes weed:*OFF*
Wears glasses:*DC*
Big boobs:*DC*
Small boobs:*DC*
Has blonde hair:*DC*
Has brown hair:*DC*
Has black hair:*DC*
Works out:*DC*
Smiles:*ON*
Calls you just to say hi:*ON*
Creative:*ON*
Smacks your butt:*ON*
Compliments you:*ON*
Shaves her legs:*ON*
Doesn't shave:*OFF*
Wears jewelry:*DC*
Has bigger feet than you:*DC*
Has smaller feet than you:*DC*
Belly piercings:*OFF*
Virgin:*ON*
Laid back:*ON*
Doesn't party:*ON*
Likes to party:*OFF*
Laughs a lot:*ON*
Pierced ears:*DC*
Tattoos:*D*
Honest and open:*ON*
Athletic:*DC*
Tall:*ON*
Short:*DC*
Funny:*ON*
Play fights:*ON*
Vegetarian:*D*
Looks you in the eyes:*D*
Teases you:*ON*


----------



## mcmuffinme

Is taller than you: On
Is shorter than you: Off/DC
Wears braces: Off
Dresses Preppy: Off/DC
Dress Country: Off
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: Off
Smokes: Off
Chews tobacco: Off! Wtf! who does that anymore????
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: On
Smiles a lot: On
Calls you just to say Hi: Off/DC
Compliments you: On
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: Off
Has facial hair: On
Smiles when you walk in the room: On
Brown hair: On
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: Off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On
Loyal: On
Laid back: On
Plays guitar: On
Plays drums: On
Sings: On
He's buff/ toned: On/DC
He can draw: On
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: DC
Is bisexual: Off
Has a tattoo: Off
Has a lip ring: Off
Has a tongue ring: Off
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: On
Plays musical instrument: On
Wears glasses: On/DC
Works out: On/DC
Creative: On


----------



## odd_one_out

I amend my answers to the following, having reconsidered with the person I first loved in mind:

Don't care about any of this superficial **** because it wouldn't change a thing concerning my feelings. Even the chewing of tobacco.


----------



## Cleary

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: On
Is shorter than you: Off
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: Off
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: On
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: On
Drinks alcohol: Off, okay if it's minimal.
Smokes: Off 
Chews tobacco: Offfff
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: On, don't over do it.
Calls you just to say Hi: DC 
Compliments you: On
Shaves his legs: Off
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: On/ it depends I guess
Smiles when you walk in the room: On
Brown hair: On
Has black hair: On 
Has blonde hair: Off
Makeup: Off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On
Loyal: On
Laid back: On 
Plays guitar: D / On
Plays drums: D / On
Sings: D / On
He's buff/ toned: DC, don't over do it.
He can draw: On
Does magic: David Blaine!
Vegetarian: On/DC
Does drugs: Off
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: Off
Has a tongue ring: Off 
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: On
Plays musical instrument: On/ D
Wears glasses: On/DC
Works out: On
Creative: On


----------



## pumpkinspice

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: *on/dc*
Is shorter than you: *dc*
Wears braces: *dc*
Dresses Preppy: *dc*
Dress Country: *off*
Dresses Gothic: *d*
Has blue eyes: *dc*
Has green eyes: *dc*
Has hazel eyes: *dc*
Has brown eyes: *on*
Drinks alcohol: *off*
Smokes: *not necessarily a turn on but I'm a smoker so as long as they don't hassle me about it I don't care if they do or not* 
Chews tobacco: *um...nooo*
Chews gum: *dc*
Plays sports: *dc/as long as he's not obsessed with it*
Smiles a lot: *dc*
Calls you just to say Hi: *yes please*
Compliments you: *on*
Shaves his legs: *don't care. Body hair is annoying so I could see why a guy would shave his legs.*
Wears jewelry: *as long as it's not huge and bulky*
Has facial hair: *on*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *on*
Brown hair: *on*
Has black hair: *on*
Has blonde hair: *dc *
Makeup: *dc*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *on..well unless we're at a funeral or something. Then I'd feel like an ******* if I busted out in laughter*
Loyal: *on (is anyone going to actually respond "off " to this? "Yes loyalty is such a turn off...sigh..I want a guy who is dirty cheating ******* please")*
Laid back: *on*
Plays guitar: *on*
Plays drums: *on*
Sings: *on*
He's buff/ toned: *off. I'm not really a fan of muscles. I tend to like chubby guys. they're more cuddly *
He can draw: *on*
Does magic: *sure/on*
Vegetarian: *yes please or vegan but I'm cool with omnis as well*
Does drugs: *off*
Is bisexual: *d/dc*
Has a tattoo: *on/d*
Has a lip ring: *on*
Has a tongue ring: *dc*
Virgin: *dc*
Honest and open: *on..of course*
Plays musical instrument: *on*
Wears glasses: *dc*
Works out: *d as long as it's not obsessive*
Creative:*on*


----------



## Lasair

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: On
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: off
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: on
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: d
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: dc
Smiles a lot: On
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: off
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: d
Smiles when you walk in the room: On
Brown hair: Dc
Has black hair: Dc
Has blonde hair: Off
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On
Loyal: ON
Laid back: D 
Plays guitar: on
Plays drums: ON
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: dc
He can draw: DC
Does magic: Off
Vegetarian: dc
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: d
Has a tattoo: d
Has a lip ring: d
Has a tongue ring: off
Virgin: dc
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: on
Wears glasses: ON Big time
Works out: DC
Creative: On


----------



## Belshazzar

Is it weird if I would mark "don't care" for every category?

Edit: Never mind, odd_one_out agrees with me.


----------



## Ironpain

Catarina said:


> Sorry for the surveys, I'm bored as you can tell.
> ---------------------
> 
> For the *LADIES* (or men)
> Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care): I currently have a girlfriend and I would not change her for the world but I imagine if I was picky I would say
> 
> Is taller than you: DC (it doesn't matter to me if my girlfriend was beanstalk tall lol (this reminds me of Saved by the Bell (Humiliation time, I use to watch it sue me ha ha) when the character of Jesse was scared because she was taller then all the boys and was uncomfortable dancing with a boy shorter then her, later she released it didn't matter as long as they were having fun together.
> Is shorter than you: DC
> Wears braces: DC (My Nieces wears braces would never make me love her less, it can be quite sexy in a way (I imagine that as a teenager she wore them and if I had known her then I imagine I would have found that cute.
> Dresses Preppy: DC.
> Dress Country: Use to have quite the crush on Shania Twain, it would definitely turn me on (ha ha ha okay we don't need to go that far
> Dresses Gothic: DC
> Has blue eyes: Turn on My girlfriend has beautiful blue eyes and I love them (I met her online and did not know she had blue eyes till I saw them in her pic) I was guessing they were green, but it's a turn on
> Has green eyes: DC
> Has hazel eyes: DC
> Has brown eyes: Turn on-it be so cute if we had matching brown eyes but the color of the eyes does not make the color of her heart (as long as her eyes tell me she loves me the way I love her then that's all that matters, unless they were Devil eyes or had an evilness in them then I'd be worried)
> Drinks alcohol: I drink Alcohol (That be the Pot calling the kettle black) turn on if it makes my girlfriend feel sexy and she wants some special time with me turn off if she is extremely wasted and slobbers on me then I'd be turned off, I want her to be all over me but not vomiting and falling over while reaching for my face.
> Smokes: My mom smokes- I find the habit disgusting but I don't judge people who do smoke, I let smokers smoke and let them be as they are. I keep my opinion about smoking to myself and my opinion is it's a turn off especially when you see people who are old and haggity smoking and coughing their lungs out.
> Chews tobacco: Don't know anyone who does but DC
> Chews gum: DC
> Plays sports:
> Smiles a lot:
> Calls you just to say Hi:
> Compliments you:
> Shaves his legs:
> Wears jewelry:
> Has facial hair:
> Smiles when you walk in the room:
> Brown hair:
> Has black hair:
> Has blonde hair:
> Makeup:
> Can make you laugh at any given moment:
> Loyal:
> Laid back:
> Plays guitar:
> Plays drums:
> Sings:
> He's buff/ toned:
> He can draw:
> Does magic:
> Vegetarian:
> Does drugs:
> Is bisexual:
> Has a tattoo:
> Has a lip ring:
> Has a tongue ring:
> Virgin:
> Honest and open:
> Plays musical instrument:
> Wears glasses:
> Works out:
> Creative:
> 
> For the *GUYS* (or women)
> Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):
> 
> Plays musical instrument:
> Is shorter than you:
> Same height as you:
> Is taller than you:
> Wears braces:
> Dresses Preppy:
> Dresses Ghetto:
> Dresses Gothic:
> Has green eyes:
> Has blue eyes:
> Has brown eyes:
> Has long hair:
> Has short hair:
> Drinks alcohol:
> Smokes cigs:
> Smokes weed:
> Wears glasses:
> Big boobs:
> Small boobs:
> Has blonde hair:
> Has brown hair:
> Has black hair:
> Works out:
> Smiles:
> Calls you just to say hi:
> Creative:
> Smacks your butt:
> Compliments you:
> Shaves her legs:
> Doesn't shave:
> Wears jewelry:
> Has bigger feet than you:
> Has smaller feet than you:
> Belly piercings:
> Virgin:
> Laid back:
> Doesn't party:
> Likes to party:
> Laughs a lot:
> Pierced ears:
> Tattoos:
> Honest and open:
> Athletic:
> Tall:
> Short:
> Funny:
> Play fights:
> Vegetarian:
> Looks you in the eyes:
> Teases you:


Will continue (don't have time to finish off the whole list now.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

This thread is a turn off. 

Some people really need to get over themselves.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC 
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC 
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC 
Drinks alcohol: in moderation
Smokes: a little bit of an off (I have asthma, so this could cause problems)
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC (I chew gum) 
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON (as long as it's not creepy) 
Calls you just to say Hi: Awe. ON 
Compliments you: ON, but within reason.  
Shaves his legs: DC 
Wears jewelry: DC within reason
Has facial hair: ON (ultimately don't care, but a little scruff is nice)
Smiles when you walk in the room: Huh? ON I guess. ???
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC 
Has blonde hair: DC 
Makeup: DC
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON 
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON 
Sings: ON 
He's buff/ toned: DC 
He can draw: ON 
Does magic: (haha) DC 
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: depends on what the drugs are and in moderation please. If you're close to me and I find out your into some heavy-duty scary drugs, I'll turn _you_ off, because I'll go mom on your ***. 
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: DC 
Has a lip ring: meh...hides his face. Not a deal breaker though. 
Has a tongue ring: DC 
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: HUGE ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC 
Works out: DC -but it's good to take care of one's self 
Creative: ON


----------



## Daktoria

Nothing really bothers me for friends. This is all regarding intimacy.

Plays musical instrument: on
Is shorter than you: on
Same height as you: on
Is taller than you: off if much (tolerable for hookups, not commitment, very awkward in public, parties)
Wears braces: off (tolerable)
Dresses Preppy: depends (too much bohemian bourgeois seems fake)
Dresses Ghetto: off
Dresses Gothic: depends (piercings and weird hair are big off)
Has green eyes: dc
Has blue eyes: on
Has brown eyes: dc
Has long hair: depends (too much styling is a nono)
Has short hair: depends (don't look like a boy)
Drinks alcohol: dc 
Smokes cigs: off
Smokes weed: off (ok for hook up, not commitment)
Wears glasses: depends (don't hide behind sunglasses, eyeglasses are ok, sometimes sexy if classy enough)
Big boobs: depends (implants are a nono)
Small boobs: depends (there has to be something, again, don't look like a boy)
Has blonde hair: dc
Has brown hair: on
Has black hair: off (tolerable if not goth, pale skin is still ok)

RED HAIR: ONNNNN

All and all, look natural. The more you try, the less reward for the risk.

Works out: depends (don't be arrogant about it)
Smiles: on, but not vital all the time, too much comes off as fake/intimidating

Calls you just to say hi: off, say something more than just hi, anything, it's distracting while focused at work, should probably just let me call you unless I tell you in advance it's going to be slow unless you have an emergency or a big problem or a REALLY strong urge to show your love which means I'm expecting details ;-)

Creative: depends, showing off and asking for my opinion is a plus
Smacks your butt: on, hehe, double points if you let me smack you back
Compliments you: depends, don't be fake, don't do it to buy a favor
Shaves her legs: on, silky smooth not vital
Doesn't shave: depends, pubes should be trimmed, facial hair? LOL
Wears jewelry: off/depends, keep it simple, the more bling, the less human you seem
Has bigger feet than you: dc
Has smaller feet than you: dc
Belly piercings: off, feels weird
Virgin: depends on how translates into personality (don't worry, love nests don't stay stretched out forever), it's ok to cry and... vocalize (yelling and moaning are fine, but don't scream) when fooling around
Laid back: depends, don't be a narcissist
Doesn't party: depends, we need something to do and ways to hang out with others still
Likes to party: depends, too much flirting is annoying
Laughs a lot: depends, soft good, loud obnoxious (but bursts are good)
Pierced ears: off, same as belly, lopsidedness is uber-off 
Tattoos: on, but please no past boyfriends/hookups, that kills libido
Honest and open: on, baggage is ok as long as you want to get over it
Athletic: slight on, butch is off
Tall: off
Short: depends
Funny: on for short run, off for long run
Play fights: on
Vegetarian: dc for hook ups, off for commitment
Looks you in the eyes: on, looking through me is worse than being awkwardly avoidant
Teases you: off


----------



## MindOverMood

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument:*ON*
Is shorter than you:*DC*
Same height as you:*DC*
Is taller than you:*D*
Wears braces:*DC*
Dresses Preppy:*DC*
Dresses Ghetto:*OFF*
Dresses Gothic:*OFF*
Has green eyes:*ON*
Has blue eyes:*ON*
Has brown eyes:*ON*
Has long hair:*ON*
Has short hair:*D*
Drinks alcohol:*D*
Smokes cigs:*OFF*
Smokes weed:*OFF*
Wears glasses:*DC*
Big boobs:*DC*
Small boobs:*DC*
Has blonde hair:*DC*
Has brown hair:*ON*
Has black hair:*ON*
Works out:*ON*
Smiles:*ON*
Calls you just to say hi:*ON*
Creative:*ON*
Smacks your butt:*DC*
Compliments you:*ON*
Shaves her legs:*DC*
Doesn't shave:*DC*
Wears jewelry:*DC*
Has bigger feet than you:*DC*
Has smaller feet than you:*DC*
Belly piercings:*DC*
Virgin:*DC*
Laid back:*DC*
Doesn't party:*DC*
Likes to party:*DC*
Laughs a lot:*ON*
Pierced ears:*DC*
Tattoos:*DC*
Honest and open:*ON*
Athletic:*ON*
Tall:*ON*
Short:*DC*
Funny:*ON*
Play fights:*DC*
Vegetarian:*DC*
Looks you in the eyes:*DC*
Teases you: *D*


----------



## Sous la Mer

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you:*ON*
Is shorter than you:*OFF*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dress Country: *DC*
Dresses Gothic: *DC*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has hazel eyes: *ON*
Has brown eyes: *ON*
Drinks alcohol: *ON*
Smokes: *OFF*
Chews tobacco: *OFF*
Chews gum: *DC*
Plays sports: *OFF*
Smiles a lot: *DC*
Calls you just to say Hi: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves his legs: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *OFF*
Has facial hair: *ON*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON*
Brown hair:*ON*
Has black hair: *ON*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Makeup: *OFF*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON*
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back: *ON*
Plays guitar: *DC*
Plays drums: *ON*
Sings: *DC*
He's buff/ toned: *DC*
He can draw: *DC*
Does magic: *DC*
Vegetarian: *ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON ON *
Does drugs: ON
Is bisexual: *OFF*
Has a tattoo: *ON*
Has a lip ring: *DC*
Has a tongue ring: *DC*
Virgin: *ON*
Honest and open: *ON*
Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Wears glasses: *ON*
Works out: *DC*
Creative:*ON*


----------



## Cedilla

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: DC
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: DC
Calls you just to say hi: OFF
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: ON
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## foe

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *ON*
Same height as you: *ON*
Is taller than you: *D*
Wears braces: *D*
Dresses Preppy: *ON*
Dresses Ghetto:*OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *D* I like the punk look but totally gothic
Has green eyes:*DC*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes:*DC* 
Has long hair:*D* not long to the hips
Has short hair:*ON*
Drinks alcohol:*D*
Smokes cigs:*OFF*
Smokes weed:*DC*
Wears glasses:*ON*
Big boobs:*OFF*
Small boobs:*ON* not too small
Has blonde hair:*DC*
Has brown hair:*DC*
Has black hair:*DC*
Works out:*ON*
Smiles:*ON*
Calls you just to say hi:*ON*
Creative:*ON*
Smacks your butt:*ON*
Compliments you:*ON*
Shaves her legs:*ON*
Doesn't shave:*OFF*
Wears jewelry:*DC*
Has bigger feet than you:*DC* lol 
Has smaller feet than you:*DC*
Belly piercings:*ON*
Virgin:*ON*
Laid back:*ON*
Doesn't party:*ON*
Likes to party:*D*
Laughs a lot:*ON*
Pierced ears:*ON*
Tattoos:*OFF*
Honest and open:*ON*
Athletic:*ON*
Tall:*D*
Short:*D*
Funny:*ON*
Play fights:*ON*
Vegetarian:*D*
Looks you in the eyes:*ON*
Teases you:*D*


----------



## coloredcreative

For the guys:
Is taller than you:ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF 
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair:ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back:ON 
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring:OFF 
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON 
Wears glasses: D
Works out: ON
Creative:ON


----------



## oohsandaahs

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: DC
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: D
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## RyeCatcher86

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *DC*
Is shorter than you: *DC*
Same height as you: *DC*
Is taller than you: *DC*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dresses Ghetto:* OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *D*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has blue eyes: *ON*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Has long hair: *DC*
Has short hair: *D*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes cigs: *OFF*
Smokes weed: *D*
Wears glasses: *ON*
Big boobs: *DC*
Small boobs: *DC*
Has blonde hair: *ON*
Has brown hair: *DC*
Has black hair: *ON*
Works out: *DC*
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *ON*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave: *DC*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has bigger feet than you: *DC*
Has smaller feet than you: *DC*
Belly piercings: *ON*
Virgin: *DC*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party: *ON*
Likes to party: *OFF*
Laughs a lot: *ON*
Pierced ears: *DC*
Tattoos: *D*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *OFF*
Tall: *ON*
Short: *D*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *DC*
Vegetarian: *D*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *ON*


----------



## Bbpuff

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: D ( How much taller than me ) xD?
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC 
Plays sports: DC 
Smiles a lot: D
Calls you just to say Hi: ON 
Compliments you: OFF 
Shaves his legs: ON
Wears jewelry: D 
Has facial hair: OFF 
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON 
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON 
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: ON
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: D
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## LessThanThree

I absolutely couldn't resist a survey. Reminds me when MySpace was popular and everybody did surveys in their bulletins.  Here we go...! 
*
Is taller than you: *ON, but can be D. (I'll take very slightly shorter, since I'm tall myself.)
*Is shorter than you: *OFF.
*Wears braces:* OFF.
*Dresses Preppy:* OFF.
*Dress Country: *OFF.
*Dresses Gothic: *OFF.
*Has blue eyes:* ON.
*Has green eyes:* DC.
*Has hazel eyes:* DC.
*Has brown eyes:* ON.
*Drinks alcohol: *D.
*Smokes:* OFF.
*Chews tobacco: *OFF.
*Chews gum:* DC.
*Plays sports: *DC, can be OFF if the jock attitude goes with it.
*Smiles a lot:* D. (Depends on how much "a lot" is. )
*Calls you just to say Hi:* DC.
*Compliments you:* ON.
*Shaves his legs: *OFF.
Wears jewelry: OFF.
*Has facial hair:* D. (Depends on how much facial hair we're talking. I don't mind a little scruff, it's actually hot, but I'm not into guys with beards. )
*Smiles when you walk in the room:* DC.
*Brown hair: *ON.
*Has black hair:* ON.
*Has blonde hair:* OFF, but can D if he's foreign and has a sexy accent!
*Makeup:* OFF.
*Can make you laugh at any given moment:* ON.
*Loyal:* ON.
*Laid back:* ON. 
*Plays guitar:* DC.
*Plays drums:* DC.
*Sings:* DC.
*He's buff/ toned: *DC, can even be OFF if it's TOO buff/toned. 
*He can draw:* DC.
*Does magic:* DC.
*Vegetarian: *DC.
*Does drugs: *OFF.
*Is bisexual:* DC.
*Has a tattoo: *OFF.
*Has a lip ring:* OFF.
*Has a tongue ring: *OFF.
*Virgin:* ON!
*Honest and open: *ON. 
*Plays musical instrument:* DC. 
*Wears glasses:* DC.
*Works out:* DC.
*Creative:* ON.


----------



## Batgirl

Is taller than you: *On*
Is shorter than you: *D*
Wears braces: *Dc*
Dresses Preppy: *Dc*
Dress Country: *Off*
Dresses Gothic: *D*
Has blue eyes: *On*
Has green eyes: *On*
Has hazel eyes: *On*
Has brown eyes: *On*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes: *Off*
Chews tobacco: *Off*
Chews gum: *Dc*
Plays sports: *Dc*
Smiles a lot: *On*
Calls you just to say Hi: *On* 
Compliments you: *On*
Shaves his legs: *Dc*
Wears jewelry: *D*
Has facial hair: *D*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *On* 
Brown hair: *On*
Has black hair: *On* 
Has blonde hair: *Dc*
Makeup: *D*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *On* 
Loyal: *On*
Laid back: *On* 
Plays guitar: *On*
Plays drums: *On*
Sings: *On*
He's buff/ toned: *Dc*
He can draw: *On* 
Does magic: *On*
Vegetarian: *On*
Does drugs: *Off*
Is bisexual: *D*
Has a tattoo: *D*
Has a lip ring: *D*
Has a tongue ring: *D*
Virgin: *On*
Honest and open: *On* 
Plays musical instrument: *On* 
Wears glasses: *On*
Works out: *Dc*
Creative: *On*


----------



## lazy calm

JayDontCareEh said:


> This thread is a turn off.
> 
> Some people really need to get over themselves.


.


----------



## kosherpiggy

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: on
Is shorter than you: off
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy: dc
Dress Country: dc
Dresses Gothic: dc
Has blue eyes: on
Has green eyes: on
Has hazel eyes: on
Has brown eyes: on
Drinks alcohol: dc
Smokes: dc
Chews tobacco: off 
Chews gum: dc
Plays sports: dc
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: on 
Compliments you: on
Shaves his legs: dc
Wears jewelry: dc
Has facial hair: d
Smiles when you walk in the room: on 
Brown hair: d
Has black hair: d
Has blonde hair: d
Makeup: d
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: on
Laid back: on 
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: on 
He can draw: on
Does magic: dc
Vegetarian: dc
Does drugs: dc
Is bisexual: dc
Has a tattoo: on
Has a lip ring: dc
Has a tongue ring: dc
Virgin: dc 
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: ON 
Wears glasses: on
Works out: dc
Creative:ON


----------



## layitontheline

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: On
Is shorter than you: Off
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: Off
Dress Country: Off
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: On
Has green eyes: On
Has hazel eyes: On
Has brown eyes: On
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: Off 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: On
Calls you just to say Hi: On 
Compliments you: On
Shaves his legs: Off
Wears jewelry: Off
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: On 
Brown hair: On
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: On
Makeup: Off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On
Loyal: On
Laid back: On 
Plays guitar: On
Plays drums: On
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: D 
He can draw: On
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: On
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: Off
Has a tattoo: Off
Has a lip ring: Off
Has a tongue ring: Off
Virgin: On 
Honest and open: On 
Plays musical instrument: On 
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: On
Creative: On


----------



## LatchKeyKid

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care)

Plays musical instrument: D
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: OFF
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: D
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: D
Has black hair: DC
Works out: D
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: D
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: ON
Laid back: D
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: OFF
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: D
Tall: OFF
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON?
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON

Goddamn, now my longing is worse than ever. Better hit the gym and work off the pain. :teeth


----------



## heroin

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *DC*
Same height as you: *DC*
Is taller than you: *DC*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *ON*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Has long hair: *DC*
Has short hair: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *ON *- I need a drinking partner...
Smokes cigs: *ON!!!*
Smokes weed: *OFF* - I don't know, I have a sort of aversion to weed. Maybe it's because of the constant pothead whining about it.
Wears glasses: *DC*
Big boobs: *DC*
Small boobs: *DC*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Has brown hair: *DC*
Has black hair: *ON*
Works out: *ON*
Smiles: *DC*
Calls you just to say hi: *ON*
Creative: *DC*
Smacks your butt: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave: *DC*
Wears jewelry: *D *- It has to look tasteful. Not like Mr. T.
Has bigger feet than you: *DC*
Has smaller feet than you: *DC*
Belly piercings: *ON*
Virgin: *DC*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party: *ON*
Likes to party: *OFF*
Laughs a lot: *ON*
Pierced ears: *DC*
Tattoos: *ON*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *ON*
Tall: *DC*
Short: *DC*
Funny: *DC *- I don't need to be kept entertained.
Play fights: *ON*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *D*

Hmm... plenty of DC's there.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

> Originally Posted by *JayDontCareEh*
> _This thread is a turn off. _
> 
> _Some people really need to get over themselves._


Wow, someone sounds a little bitter. :roll

:tiptoe


----------



## Kennnie

my head exploded.....


----------



## Cyrus

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: Dunno what preppy is :blank
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: D(As long as they actually look like boobs and not oblongs )
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON 
Shaves her legs: ON She better had do
Doesn't shave: OFF!!
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: DC
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC 
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: OFF
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## Kakaka

Eh, I've got some time to kill.

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *ON*
Same height as you: *DC*
Is taller than you: *D*
Wears braces: *ON*
Dresses Preppy: *ON*
Dresses Ghetto:* ON*
Dresses Gothic: *D*
Has green eyes:*DC*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes:*DC* 
Has long hair: *D* 
Has short hair:* D*
Drinks alcohol:* D*
Smokes cigs: *DC*
Smokes weed:* DC*
Wears glasses:* OFF*
Big boobs:* ON*
Small boobs:* DC *(as long as she's got something)
Has blonde hair:* ON*
Has brown hair:*DC*
Has black hair:*DC*
Works out:* ON*
Smiles:* ON*
Calls you just to say hi:* ONx2* (that's sweet :yes)
Creative:*ON*
Smacks your butt: *D*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave:* OFF*
Wears jewelry:* DC*
Has bigger feet than you:* DC* 
Has smaller feet than you:* DC*
Belly piercings:* DC*
Virgin: *ON* 
Laid back:* ON*
Doesn't party:* D*
Likes to party: *D*
Laughs a lot:* ON*
Pierced ears:* DC*
Tattoos: *D*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic:* ON*
Tall:* D*
Short: *D*
Funny:* ON*
Play fights:* ON*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you:* D*


----------



## Ambivert

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: D, if only slightly taller than ON, if really taller then OFF
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: ON
Drinks alcohol: ehhh, D (more moderation is better)
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF (even though I've done it)
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: OFF
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON (as long as not man-ish looking)
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON (yes hairy legs/arms are bad)
Doesn't shave: OFFFFFF!
Wears jewelry: ON
Has bigger feet than you: hmm, OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ONNNNN
Likes to party: meh, OFF
Laughs a lot: D, annoying laugh is an OFF
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: ON, but tastefully done
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON, but not too hardcore sporty
Tall: D, if really taller than me than an OFF
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## Mandyy

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: ON/DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON/DC 
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: ON/DC
He can draw: DC
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: DC
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: ON/DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: DC


----------



## GunnyHighway

Plays musical instrument: On
Is shorter than you: On
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: On
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: Depends
Drinks alcohol: Depends
Smokes cigs: Off
Smokes weed: Depends
Wears glasses: On
Big boobs: Depends (There's a point where it's just too much)
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: Depends
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC (although more preferable to the prvious two)
Works out: Depends/On (Don't want her looking like she can rip my head off with two fingers )
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: Depends
Creative: On
Smacks your butt: On I guess
Compliments you: Depends
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: Off
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: Off
Has smaller feet than you: On
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: On
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: Depends
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: Oh my god ON ON ON ON ON
Honest and open: On
Athletic: DC
Tall: Depends
Short: On
Funny: Of course on
Play fights: On
Vegetarian: DC, although that means my cooking skills would be of no use :blank
Looks you in the eyes: If I can overcome my fear of eye contact, on
Teases you: Depends


----------



## melissa75

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC 
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/toned: DC
He can draw: DC
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## mezzoforte

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: Hm..OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC 
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: D
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: ON/DC
Has a tongue ring: D
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## dontworrybehappy

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF (I'm only 5') 
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC 
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: DC
Does magic: D
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: D
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## adh16

Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: ON
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: D
Plays sports: D (depends on the sport)
Smiles a lot: D
Calls you just to say Hi: D
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: D 
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: OFF
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: D
Creative: ON


----------



## BrokenStars

Is taller than you: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *OFF*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dress Country: *DC*
Dresses Gothic: *ON*
Has blue eyes: *ON*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has hazel eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *OFF*
Smokes: *DC*
Chews tobacco: *DC*
Chews gum: *DC*
Plays sports: *DC*
Calls you just to say Hi: *DC*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves his legs: *DC*
Wears jewelry: *D*
Has facial hair: *D*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON*
Brown hair: *DC*
Has black hair: *ON*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Makeup: *D*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON*
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back: *ON*
Plays guitar: *ON*
Plays drums: *ON*
Sings: *ON*
He's buff/ toned: *D*
He can draw: *ON*
Does magic: *D*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Does drugs: *OFF*
Is bisexual: *DC*
Has a tattoo: *ON*
Has a lip ring: *ON*
Has a tongue ring: *ON*
Virgin: *ON*
Honest and open: *ON*
Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Wears glasses: *ON*
Works out: *DC*
Creative: *ON *


----------



## Georgina 22

This is a good survey 

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: D
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: D
Plays sports: D
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: ON
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: D
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: D
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: D
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## lucyinthesky

I LOVE a survey!

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: D 
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: D
Has green eyes: D
Has hazel eyes: D
Has brown eyes: hmm prefer blue but tbh I don't discriminate on eye colour
Drinks alcohol: D (how much, haha)
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: D (if they chew really noisily and visibly )
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON 
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF!
Wears jewelry: hmm not too knowledgeable about man jewellery tbh
Has facial hair: usually ON. depends if it suits them/the amount of it :b
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON, don't want to make them cry or anything
Brown hair: D
Has black hair: usually OFF
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: bit specific, eh? i guess it would be an on 
Plays drums: hmm all these music ones are pretty samey
Sings: ahh ffs. Professionally would be OFF, haha
He's buff/ toned: buff, lol  as long as he's not an arrogant arse which often accomanies this, ON.
He can draw: ON
Does magic: lmao. ONx1000000000000000000! nah it's not a killer in a relationship if he can't to be honest.
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF, twice as much to worry about!
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring:OFF. But hmmm... :b
Virgin: D
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: we've covered this! ON (if they're not really... i don't know, like the people who went to my music summer school thingies :b)
Wears glasses: D
Works out: ON
Creative: ONx10


----------



## veron

Well, since everybody is doing these... 

Is taller than you: don't care
Is shorter than you: off
Wears braces: off
Dresses Preppy: don't care
Dress Country: don't care
Dresses Gothic: off
Has blue eyes: don't care
Has green eyes: don't care
Has hazel eyes: don't care
Has brown eyes: on (I love dark eyes)
Drinks alcohol: depends
Smokes: off
Chews tobacco: off
Chews gum: don't care
Plays sports: don't care
Smiles a lot: on 
Calls you just to say Hi: n/a
Compliments you: on, as long as they're sincere
Shaves his legs: don't care? lol
Wears jewelry: depends
Has facial hair: on
Smiles when you walk in the room: n/a
Brown hair: don't care
Has black hair: on
Has blonde hair: don't care
Makeup: off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on 
Loyal: on
Laid back: don't care 
Plays guitar: don't care
Plays drums: don't care
Sings: don't care
He's buff/ toned: how buff?  
He can draw: don't care
Does magic: don't care
Vegetarian: depends
Does drugs: off
Is bisexual: depends
Has a tattoo: off
Has a lip ring: off
Has a tongue ring: off
Virgin: don't care
Honest and open: depends
Plays musical instrument: don't care
Wears glasses: depends
Works out: don't care


----------



## supersoshychick

Is taller than you:* On *
Is shorter than you: *Depends *
Wears braces: *Don't care *
Dresses Preppy:* On*
Dress Country: *Don't care *
Dresses Gothic:* On *
Has blue eyes:* Don't care *
Has green eyes: *Don't care*
Has hazel eyes: *Don't care *
Has brown eyes: *Don't care*
Drinks alcohol: *Depends *
Smokes:* Off*
Chews tobacco: *Off*
Chews gum: *Don't care*
Plays sports:* Depends *
Smiles a lot: *On (if he has nice teeth)*
Calls you just to say Hi: *On*
Compliments you:* On*
Shaves his legs: *Don't care*
Wears jewelry: *Depends*
Has facial hair: *Depends *
Smiles when you walk in the room: *On*
Brown hair: *On*
Has black hair:* On*
Has blonde hair: *Off*
Makeup: *Depends*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *Don't care*
Loyal: *Don't care*
Laid back: *Don't care *
Plays guitar: *On*
Plays drums: *Don't care *
Sings: *On*
He's buff/ toned:* Depends *
He can draw: *On*
Does magic: *Depends*
Vegetarian: *Off*
Does drugs: *Off*
Is bisexual: *Depends*
Has a tattoo: *On (not more than one)*
Has a lip ring: *Depends *
Has a tongue ring: *Depends*
Virgin: *Don't care*
Honest and open:* On *
Plays musical instrument: *On*
Wears glasses: *On*
Works out: *Don't care*
Creative:* On*


----------



## so_so_shy

Plays musical instrument:* ON*
Is shorter than you: *ON*
Same height as you: *ON*
Is taller than you: *ON*
Wears braces: *ON*
Dresses Preppy: *ON*
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *D*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has blue eyes: *ON*
Has brown eyes: *ON*
Has long hair: *ON*
Has short hair: *D*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes cigs: *OFF*
Smokes weed: *DC*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Big boobs: *ON*
Small boobs: *DC*
Has blonde hair: *ON*
Has brown hair: *ON*
Has black hair: *ON*
Works out: *D *no bodybuilding
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *D*
Creative: *DC*
Smacks your butt: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave:* OFF*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has bigger feet than you: *DC*
Has smaller feet than you: *DC*
Belly piercings: *ON*
Virgin: *ON*
Laid back: *DC*
Doesn't party: *DC *
Likes to party: *DC*
Laughs a lot: *ON*
Pierced ears: *DC*
Tattoos: *DC*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *ON*
Tall: *DC*
Short: *DC*
Funny:* ON*
Play fights: *ON*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *D*


----------



## rockyraccoon

Plays musical instrumentn
Is shorter than youn
Same height as youn
Is taller than youff
Wears braces:d
Dresses Preppy:d
Dresses Ghettoff
Dresses Gothicff
Has green eyes:dc
Has blue eyes:dc
Has brown eyes:dc
Has long hair:dc
Has short hair:dc
Drinks alcohol:d
Smokes cigsff
Smokes weedff
Wears glasses:dc
Big boobsn
Small boobsn
Has blonde hairn
Has brown hairn
Has black hairn
Works outn
Smilesn
Calls you just to say hin
Creativen
Smacks your buttn
Compliments youn
Shaves her legsn
Doesn't shaveff
Wears jewelry:dc
Has bigger feet than you:dc
Has smaller feet than you:dc
Belly piercings:d
Virginn
Laid backn
Doesn't party:d
Likes to party:d
Laughs a lotn
Pierced earsff
Tattoosff
Honest and open:big time on
Athleticn
Tallff
Shortn
Funnyn
Play fightsn
Vegetarian:Huge Turn On
Looks you in the eyesn
Teases you: on


----------



## Yella

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: BIG OFF!!!
Chews tobacco: BIG OFF!!!
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF 
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: BIG, BIG ON! 
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: BIG, BIG OFF!!!
Can make you laugh at any given moment: BIG ON!
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: BIG OFF
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: BIG OFF
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: D
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## Cyrus

Looks like bi guys are screwed for the most part :haha


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: D
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: D
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: OFF
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: ON 
He can draw: DC
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: DC


----------



## odd_one_out

Cyrus said:


> Looks like bi guys are screwed for the most part :haha


You'd be surprised how people change their minds about such matters.


----------



## cafune

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON 
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: D
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: OFF
Compliments you: DC
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: D (stubble: ON, full-on beard: OFF, mustache: OFF)
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: OFF
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: D 
He can draw: ON
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF 
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: D
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## joe11

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *DC*
Is shorter than you: *DC*
Same height as you: *DC*
Is taller than you: *DC*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *D*
Dresses Ghetto: *D*
Dresses Gothic: *D*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Has long hair: *ON*
Has short hair: *D*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes cigs: *OFF*
Smokes weed: *OFF*
Wears glasses: *D*
Big boobs: *ON*
Small boobs: *D*
Has blonde hair: *ON*
Has brown hair: *ON*
Has black hair: *D*
Works out: *DC*
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *DC*
Creative: *DC*
Smacks your butt: *DC*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave: *D*
Wears jewelry: *D*
Has bigger feet than you: *DC*
Has smaller feet than you: *DC*
Belly piercings: *DC*
Virgin: *DC*
Laid back: *DC*
Doesn't party: *DC*
Likes to party: *DC*
Laughs a lot: *D*
Pierced ears: *DC*
Tattoos: *D*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *ON*
Tall: *DC*
Short: *DC*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *DC*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *D*


----------



## pompita

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: ON
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: DC
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: Depends
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC 
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: Depends
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: ON
Is bisexual: ON
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## mightyman

nygirl88 should take this survey


----------



## Tsubasa_

Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *DC*
Same height as you: *DC*
Is taller than you: *DC*
Wears braces: *D*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *OFF*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Has long hair: *ON*
Has short hair: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes cigs: *OFF*
Smokes weed: *OFF*
Wears glasses: *ONONONON*
Big boobs: *ON/ DC* 
Small boobs: *ON / DC*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Has brown hair: *DC*
Has black hair: *ON*
Works out: *ON*
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *ON*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON *
Shaves her legs: *ON *
Doesn't shave: *D*
Wears jewelry: *ON*
Has bigger feet than you: *DC*
Has smaller feet than you: *DC*
Belly piercings: *DC*
Virgin: *D*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party: *DC*
Likes to party:* DC*
Laughs a lot: *ON*
Pierced ears: *ON*
Tattoos: *D*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *D*
Tall:* D*
Short: *D*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *ON*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *ON*


----------



## Steve123

Has green eyes:on
Has blue eyes:on
Has brown eyes:on, I like eyes
Has long hair:on
Has short hair:d, Sometimes I don't like it, though there have been cases where it was a big turn on
Drinks alcohol:d, within reasonable amounts I dc
Smokes cigs:off, not a deal breaker at all, though my mother would kill me :b
Smokes weed:d, same deal as alcohol, though my definition of "reasonable amounts" is a bit more strict in this case
Wears glasses:ON!
Big boobs:dc
Small boobs:dc
Has blonde hair:dc
Has brown hair:dc
Has black hair:dc
Works out:on
Smiles:d
Calls you just to say hi:dc
Creative:on
Smacks your butt:d, if its only done in public as some sort of dominance thing then its a turn off
Compliments you:on
Shaves her legs:on
Doesn't shave:d, how much hair do they really get down there anyways?
Wears jewelry:d, usually dc but sometimes big turn on depending on the jewelry, location etc
Has bigger feet than you:dc, I have small feet anyway
Has smaller feet than you:dc
Belly piercings:D
Virgin:dc, I am as well, though I think two virgins trying clumsily trying to make their way around the bedroom might be a bit awkward to be honest I don't care.
Laid back:dc
Doesn't party:on, I'll have company on fri & sat nights 
Likes to party:dc, just don't expect me to come
Laughs a lot:dc
Pierced ears:d, see jewelry answer
Tattoos: d, Tastefully done can be a turn on, prison tats and the other hand are scary. 
Honest and open: ON!!
Athletic:D, no female body builders... sorry
Tall:d, taller than me could be awkward
Short:dc
Funny:On
Play fights:On!
Vegetarian:dc
Looks you in the eyes:On
Teases you:D


----------



## Rosedubh

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: D
Dresses PreppyC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: D
Calls you just to say Hi: OFF
Compliments you: D
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D 
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: D
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: ON
Creative:ON


----------



## i just want luv

Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument:*DC*
Is shorter than you:*DC*
Same height as you:*DC*
Is taller than you:*D*
Wears braces:*DC*
Dresses Preppy:*DC*
Dresses Ghetto:*D*
Dresses Gothic:*D*
Has green eyes:*ON*
Has blue eyes:*ON*
Has brown eyes:*ON*
Has long hair:*DC*
Has short hair:*D*
Drinks alcohol:*D*
Smokes cigs:*OFF*
Smokes weed:*OFF*
Wears glasses:*ON*
Big boobs:*D*
Small boobs:*DC*
Has blonde hair:*DC*
Has brown hair:*DC*
Has black hair:*DC*
Works out:*D *If shes buffer then me I may have a problem
Smiles:*ON*
Calls you just to say hi:*ON*
Creative:*ON*
Smacks your butt:*ON*
Compliments you:*ON*
Shaves her legs:*ON*
Doesn't shave:*D*
Wears jewelry:*D*
Has bigger feet than you:*D*
Has smaller feet than you:*ON*
Belly piercings:*ON*
Virgin:*ON*
Laid back:*ON*
Doesn't party:*DC*
Likes to party:*D*
Laughs a lot:*D*
Pierced ears:*ON*
Tattoos:*D*
Honest and open:*ON*
Athletic:*ON*
Tall:*D*
Short:*DC*
Funny:*ON*
Play fights:*DC *
Vegetarian:*D*
Looks you in the eyes:*D*
Teases you: *D*


----------



## RUFB2327

Plays musical instrument: D
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF!!!!
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON!!!
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: D
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF (I have some pretty damn big feet)
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF
Drinks alcohol: ON/DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF/DC
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC/ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: ON/DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON/DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: OFF
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON[/QUOTE]


----------



## layitontheline

Not sure what the big turnoff is about vegetarians  Not every vegetarian is plotting to convert everyone they know. And not every vegetarian is a health nut.

Is taller than you: On big time
Is shorter than you: Off
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: Off
Dress Country: Off
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has blue eyes: On
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: On
Drinks alcohol: D in moderation
Smokes: On, but I wish it were off and I'd really want him to quit
Chews tobacco: Off
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: On
Calls you just to say Hi: On
Compliments you: On
Shaves his legs: Off
Wears jewelry: Off
Has facial hair: On
Smiles when you walk in the room: On
Brown hair: On
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: On
Makeup: Off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On
Loyal: On
Laid back: On
Plays guitar: On
Plays drums: Onnnn
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: On but not too much, and On even if he isn't toned
He can draw: On
Does magic: On
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: On-moderation
Is bisexual: Off
Has a tattoo: Off
Has a lip ring: Off
Has a tongue ring: Off
Virgin: On
Honest and open: On
Plays musical instrument: On
Wears glasses: On
Works out: On
Creative: On


----------



## Emanresu

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: ON
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: OFF
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: DC
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFFFFFFF
Wears jewelry: ON
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: OFF
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: OFF
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: ONNNNN
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: OFF
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you:ON


----------



## Emanresu

> Not sure what the big turnoff is about vegetarians  Not every vegetarian is plotting to convert everyone they know. And not every vegetarian is a health nut.


For me it'd just be annoying to have someone not every eat the awesome things I cook. Have to buy special things, eat her horrible "things that taste just like normal".


----------



## StevenGlansberg

layitontheline said:


> Not sure what the big turnoff is about vegetarians  Not every vegetarian is plotting to convert everyone they know. And not every vegetarian is a health nut.


Watching a girl eat a cheeseburger...:love


----------



## BetaBoy90

Stupid smiley faces


Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you:ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you:OFF
Wears braces:OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto:OFF
Dresses Gothic:OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes:ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair:ON
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs:OFF
Smokes weed: DC, OFF though if it's all the time
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs:OFF
Small boobs:ON
Has blonde hair:ON
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out:ON
Smiles:ON
Calls you just to say hi: DC, unless it's frequently then OFF
Creative:ON
Smacks your butt:ON
Compliments you:ON
Shaves her legs: DC
Doesn't shave:OFF if they're hairy, DC if they look fine
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you:OFF haha
Has smaller feet than you: DC, but bigger would be weird
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party:ON
Likes to party: DC, unless it's obsessive amounts of partying
Laughs a lot:ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC if they are tasteful, OFF if they look like ****
Honest and open:ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short:ON
Funny: DC
Play fights:ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes:MMMMM ONNN
Teases you:ON, but not all the time, gets annoying


----------



## i just want luv

Theres not much love for short men out there.:no:rain


----------



## misswho

*For the LADIES
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):*

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: D
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON 
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: D
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: D
Has a tongue ring: D
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: D
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## watashi

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: ON
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: DC
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## Stilla

I read some of the answers and I'm a little bit curious to why it's off to smoke cigs but on/d/dc to smoke weed? :stu I don't get it.


----------



## heroin

Stilla said:


> I read some of the answers and I'm a little bit curious why it's off to smoke cigs but on/d/dc to smoke weed? :stu I don't get it.


My answer is the opposite. Smoking tobacco on, smoking weed off.

Mostly because potheads whine so much about pot's legality.


----------



## watashi

for me it's both off. but cig smell is nasty, so it's probably for that reason. I know I can't stand it.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Stilla said:


> I read some of the answers and I'm a little bit curious to why it's off to smoke cigs but on/d/dc to smoke weed? :stu I don't get it.


Cigs are for the most part an everyday thing. Someone smelling like smoke all the time is a turn off for me. Whereas weed can be a once in awhile kind of thing so I wouldn't really care.


----------



## ethelonia

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces:OFF
Dresses Preppy:ON
Dresses Ghetto:OFF
Dresses Gothic:OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol:OFF
Smokes cigs:OFF
Smokes weed:OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles:ON
Calls you just to say hi:ON
Creative:ON
Smacks your butt:OFF
Compliments you:ON
Shaves her legs: DC
Doesn't shave: DC
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: D
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos:OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: D
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny:ON
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: D
Teases you: D


----------



## caflme

Everything on the list except these are ON or DEPENDS or DON'T CARE - but the ones below, for me, are turn OFFs...

Dresses Gothic: 
Smokes: 
Chews tobacco: 
Shaves his legs: 
Wears jewelry: 
Makeup: 
Does drugs: 
Has a tattoo: 
Has a lip ring: 
Has a tongue ring:


----------



## bafranksbro

Plays musical instrument: D
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: ON
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dresses Ghetto: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: D
Has short hair: ON
Drinks alcohol: ON
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: D
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: OFF
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: DC
Doesn't shave: D
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: ON
Laid back: D
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: OFF
Tall: D
Short: D
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: D
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## brianNicholas

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: Dc
Is shorter than you: On
Same height as you: D
Is taller than you: Off
Wears braces:OFF
Dresses Preppy:ON
Dresses Ghetto:OFF
Dresses Gothic:OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: On
Has brown eyes: On
Has long hair: D
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol:On
Smokes cigs:ON
Smokes weed
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: D
Has brown hair: On
Has black hair: D
Works out: ON
Smiles:ON
Calls you just to say hi:ON
Creative:ON
Smacks your butt:ON
Compliments you:ON
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: Off
Wears jewelry: On
Has bigger feet than you: Off
Has smaller feet than you: On
Belly piercings: On
Virgin: D
Laid back: D
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: On
Pierced ears: On
Tattoos
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: D
Tall: Off
Short: On
Funny:ON
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: Off
Looks you in the eyes: On
Teases you: D


----------



## Spindrift

Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: DC
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: OFF
Compliments you: DC
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC 
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: DC
Teases you: DC


----------



## diamondheart89

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: D 
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: D 
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## Allegory

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: DC
Works out: D
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has bigger feet than you: D
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: *OFF*
Virgin: ON
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party: _*ON*_
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: _ON_
Athletic: DC
Tall: ON
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: *ON*
Vegetarian: DC/OFF
Looks you in the eyes: _ON_
Teases you: *OFF*


----------



## Nessy

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: ON
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON (VERY ON )
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF 
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON 
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON 
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: ON
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: ON
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: ON
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: D
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## PickleNose

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces:ON
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol DC
Smokes cigs: DC
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: DC
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: DC
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry:ON
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: DC
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos:OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: DC
Play fights: OFF
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: DC
Teases you: OFF


----------



## NumeroUno

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON 
Same height as you: D
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: ON 
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF 
Has green eyes: DC 
Has blue eyes: DC 
Has brown eyes: DC 
Has long hair: ON 
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: D 
Smokes weed: D 
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: DC 
Small boobs: DC 
Has blonde hair: D 
Has brown hair: D 
Has black hair: ON 
Works out: D
Smiles: ON 
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON 
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: ON 
Shaves her legs: ON 
Doesn't shave: OFF 
Wears jewelry: DC 
Has bigger feet than you: OFF 
Has smaller feet than you: ON 
Belly piercings: DC 
Virgin: DC 
Laid back: ON 
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC 
Tattoos: DC 
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: OFF 
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON 
Vegetarian: DC 
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## sociallyretarded

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: D
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: D
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: D
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## Rocklee96

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: Off
Smokes weed: Off
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: D
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: OFF
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: Off
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: D
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: Off
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: Off
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: D
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## senrab

Sorry for the surveys, I'm bored as you can tell. 
---------------------

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC 
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON 
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF 
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON 
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: OFF
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: D
Creative: ON


----------



## senrab

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC 
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON 
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF 
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON 
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: OFF
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: D
Creative: ON


----------



## atticusfinch

oh hey, i love these things...

Is taller than you: ON 
Is shorter than you: 
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: D
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON (obv.)
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON (obv.)
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: errrh ... DC ... or actually D
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON (!!!)
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D 
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC/ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC/ON
Wears glasses: DC/ON
Works out: DC/ON
Creative: DC


----------



## BetaBoy90

Human: No
corpse: Yes


----------



## bear909

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: D
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: ON
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: ON
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: ON
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON!
Compliments you: ON!
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON!
Brown hair:ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: DC
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## PaFfanatic

Is taller than you: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *D*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *D*
Dress Country: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *OFF*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has hazel eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes: *OFF*
Chews tobacco: *OFF* 
Chews gum: *ON*
Plays sports: *DC*
Smiles a lot: *ON *
Calls you just to say Hi: *ON* 
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves his legs: *DC*
Wears jewelry: *D*
Has facial hair: *OFF*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON*
Brown hair: *DC*
Has black hair: *DC* 
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Makeup: *OFF*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON. ON. ON. Definitely. *
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back: *ON* 
Plays guitar: *DC*
Plays drums: *DC*
Sings: *ON*
He's buff/ toned: *OFF (I think I'm one of the only people who isn't attracted to 6-packs)* uke
He can draw: *DC*
Does magic: *DC*
Vegetarian: *OFF*
Does drugs: *OFF*
Is bisexual: *OFF*
Has a tattoo: *D*
Has a lip ring: *OFF*
Has a tongue ring: *OFF*
Virgin: *ON*
Honest and open: *ON*
Plays musical instrument: *Big ON right here!!!*
Wears glasses: *D*
Works out: *D *
Creative: *ON*


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D (not excessively)
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON!
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: D
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON!
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: D
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: D
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## Witan

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument:*ON*
Is shorter than you:*ON*
Same height as you:*DC*
Is taller than you:*OFF*
Wears braces:*DC*
Dresses Preppy:*OFF*
Dresses Ghetto:*OFF*
Dresses Gothic:*ON*
Has green eyes:*ON*
Has blue eyes:*ON*
Has brown eyes:*ON*
Has long hair:*ON*
Has short hair:*D*
Drinks alcohol:*D*
Smokes cigs:*OFF*
Smokes weed:*OFF*
Wears glasses:*DC/ON*
Big boobs:*D*
Small boobs:*D*
Has blonde hair:*ON*
Has brown hair:*ON*
Has black hair:*ON*
Works out:*ON*
Smiles:*ON*
Calls you just to say hi:*ON*
Creative:*ON*
Smacks your butt:*OFF*
Compliments you:*ON*
Shaves her legs:*ON*
Doesn't shave:*OFF*
Wears jewelry:*DC/D*
Has bigger feet than you:*D*
Has smaller feet than you:*ON*
Belly piercings:*DC/D*
Virgin:*ON*
Laid back:*ON*
Doesn't party:*D*
Likes to party:*ON*
Laughs a lot:*ON*
Pierced ears:*DC*
Tattoos:*OFF*
Honest and open:*ON*
Athletic:*ON*
Tall:*D*
Short:*ON*
Funny:*ON*
Play fights:*ON*
Vegetarian:*DC/ON*
Looks you in the eyes:*ON*
Teases you:*D*


----------



## Coy Cutiee

For the LADIES 
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: *DC*
Is shorter than you: *DC*
Wears braces: *For teeth, arms, legs, or neck/back?? I dont care if they have them. ^.^*
Dresses Preppy: *D* 
Dress Country: *ON*
Dresses Gothic: *OFF* 
Has blue eyes: *ON*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has hazel eyes: *ON*
Has brown eyes: *ON*
Drinks alcohol: *If its not too much or everyday im ok with it*
Smokes: *OFF (the smell and taste are big turn offs for me >.<)*
Chews tobacco: *OFF*
Chews gum: *DC*
Plays sports: *D*
Smiles a lot: *DC*
Calls you just to say Hi: *ON* 
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves his legs: *DC*
Wears jewelry: *D*
Has facial hair: *ON*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON*
Has Brown hair: *ON*
Has Red hair: *ON*
Has black hair: *ON *
Has blonde hair: *ON* 
Makeup: *D*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON*
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back: *ON*
Plays guitar: *DC*
Plays drums: *DC*
Sings: *D*
He's buff/ toned: *ON*
He can draw: *DC*
Does magic: *DC* 
Vegetarian: *D*
Does illegal drugs: *OFF*
Is bisexual: *D* 
Has a tattoo: *D (tattoos like "Warning: choking hazard" above his manhood are a big turn off for me) * 
Has a lip ring: *DC*
Has a tongue ring: *D*
Virgin: *DC*
Honest and open: *ON*
Plays musical instrument: *DC*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Works out: *ON*
Creative: *ON *​


----------



## Ape in space

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: OFF
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: D
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON (but has never happened)
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON (never happened)
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON/DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON/DC
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: OFF
Short: ON
Funny: ON/DC
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: ON
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## Fantas Eyes

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: D
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: DC 
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: DC 
Has blonde hair: OFF
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON 
Loyal: ON
Laid back: D 
Plays guitar: ON 
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: OFF
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring:OFF 
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: D
Wears glasses: D
Works out: D
Creative: ON


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Ons:
Intelligent, weird, curious, persistent, driven, tall guys who want to get to know you before trying to screw you. Oh & I guess a hot body helps too. But only a little. 

Offs:
High maintenance types, OR slobs & especially when they're disrespectful to people, it's especially sad when they don't get along with their parents.


----------



## Perfect

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF 
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: ON
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: D
Compliments you: D
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: ONNNNNNNN!
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: DC
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: DC
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: D
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## blaidddrwg

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: D 
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: D
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON 
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar:ON 
Plays drums: ON
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic 
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs 
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo 
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: D
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: D
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## Jessie203

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D (HOW MUCH/HOW OFTEN)
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF!
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: DC 
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: D (UNLESS HES A RUNNER OR SOMETHING)
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC 
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF! LOL
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON 
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: ON!!!! <3
Does drugs: D (POT OCCASSIONALLY IS OK)
Is bisexual: OFF LOL!
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: OFF 
Has a tongue ring: OFF (IT MIGHT FEEL GOOD BUT LOOKS GAY TO ME)
Virgin: OFF (I DONT LIKE TEACHING MEN HOW TO HAVE SEX)
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON 
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative:ON


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument:*D*
Is shorter than you:*ON*
Same height as you:*ON*
Is taller than you:*OFF*
Wears braces:*DC*
Dresses Preppy:*DC*
Dresses Ghetto:*DC*
Dresses Gothic:*D*
Has green eyes:*ON*
Has blue eyes:*ON*
Has brown eyes:*ON*
Has long hair:*ON*
Has short hair:*DC*
Drinks alcohol:*DC*
Smokes cigs:*OFF*
Smokes weed:*OFF*
Wears glasses:*DC*
Big boobs:*ON*
Small boobs:*ON*
Has blonde hair:*ON*
Has brown hair:*ON*
Has black hair:*ON*
Works out:*ON*
Smiles:*ON*
Calls you just to say hi:*ON*
Creative:*ON*
Smacks your butt:*D*
Compliments you:*ON*
Shaves her legs:*ON*
Doesn't shave:*D*
Wears jewelry:*DC/D*
Has bigger feet than you:*D*
Has smaller feet than you:*ON*
Belly piercings:*DC*
Virgin:*D*
Laid back:*ON*
Doesn't party:*DC*
Likes to party:*ON*
Laughs a lot:*ON*
Pierced ears:*D*
Tattoos:*OFF*
Honest and open:*ON*
Athletic:*ON*
Tall:*D*
Short:*D*
Funny:*ON*
Play fights:*ON*
Vegetarian:*DC*
Looks you in the eyes:*ON*
Teases you:*DC*


----------



## BetaBoy90

The OP is a big turn on!!!!


----------



## Revenwyn

Is taller than you: *on*
Is shorter than you: *d*
Wears braces: *d*
Dresses Preppy: *off*
Dress Country: *off*
Dresses Gothic: *on*
Has blue eyes: *d*
Has green eyes: *on*
Has hazel eyes: *on*
Has brown eyes: *on*
Drinks alcohol: *d*
Smokes: *off*
Chews tobacco: *off*
Chews gum: *dc*
Plays sports: *off*
Smiles a lot: *on*
Calls you just to say Hi: *on*
Compliments you: *on*
Shaves his legs: *dc*
Wears jewelry: *dc*
Has facial hair: *d*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *on*
Brown hair: *on*
Has black hair: *on*
Has blonde hair: *d*
*(what about red hair? on)*
Makeup: *d*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *on*
Loyal: *on*
Laid back: *on*
Plays guitar: *d*
Plays drums: *d*
Sings: *on*
He's buff/ toned: *off*
He can draw: *dc*
Does magic: *off*
Vegetarian: *d*
Does drugs: *off*
Is bisexual: *off*
Has a tattoo: *d*
Has a lip ring: *d*
Has a tongue ring: *off*
Virgin: *on*
Honest and open: *on*
Plays musical instrument: *on*
Wears glasses: *d*
Works out: *d*
Creative:* on
*


----------



## lissa530

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON very much 
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF 
Dresses Preppy: dc
Dress Country: dc
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has blue eyes: On
Has green eyes: On
Has hazel eyes: On
Has brown eyes: dc
Drinks alcohol: dc
Smokes: dc
Chews tobacco: OFF! 
Chews gum: dc
Plays sports: dc
Smiles a lot: on
Calls you just to say Hi: ON 
Compliments you: ON if they mean it and not just for sex lol 
Shaves his legs: off
Wears jewelry: d
Has facial hair: on
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON! 
Brown hair: on
Has black hair: on 
Has blonde hair: d
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON 
Loyal: ON!!!
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: dc
Plays drums: dc
Sings: dc
He's buff/ toned: dc 
He can draw: dc
Does magic: dc
Vegetarian: dc
Does drugs: off
Is bisexual: off
Has a tattoo: d
Has a lip ring: d
Has a tongue ring: On 
Virgin: dc
Honest and open: ON!!! 
Plays musical instrument: dc 
Wears glasses: dc
Works out: dc
Creative: dc


----------



## GreenMind

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF 
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: D
Compliments you: D
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC(but slight preference)
Has black hair: DC(but slight preference)
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: DC
Loyal: ON
Laid back: DC
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: D
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: Slightly OFF
Has a tattoo: Slightly OFF
Has a lip ring: Slightly OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## Devil

I did both but conjoined I don't think anyone would care to read this but I guess it's fun to post! 

Is taller than you: *DM*
Is shorter than you: *DM*
Wears braces: *OFF*
Dresses Preppy: *OFF*
Dress Country: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *Depends what this question sees goth as it can be just something simple and not really as exaggerated as it makes it sound *
Has blue eyes: *D*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has hazel eyes: *ON*
Has brown eyes: *ON ON*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes: *D*
Chews tobacco: *OFF *
Chews gum: *ON*
Plays sports: *D*
Smiles a lot: *D*
Calls you just to say Hi:* D* 
Compliments you: *D*
Shaves his legs: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *ON*
Has facial hair: *ON*
Smiles when you walk in the room:* ON *
Brown hair: *D*
Has black hair: *ON *
Has blonde hair: *D*
Makeup: *OFF*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON*
Loyal: *ON ON*
Laid back: *ON*
Plays guitar: *OFF*
Plays drums: *OFF*
Sings: *D*
He's buff/ toned: *D*
He can draw: *ON*
Does magic: *OFF*
Vegetarian: *OFF*
Does drugs: *D*
Is bisexual: *D*
Has a tattoo: *D*
Has a lip ring: *D*
Has a tongue ring: *D *
Virgin: *ON (I see it as strong willed)*
Honest and open: *ON ON*
Plays musical instrument: *D (piano/synth=yes.) *
Wears glasses: *OFF*
Works out: *D*
Creative: *ON*
Plays musical instrument:* OFF*
Has long hair: *OFF*
Has short hair: *ON*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes cigs: *D*
Smokes weed: *D*
Wears glasses:* OFF*
Big boobs: *OFF LOL*
Small boobs: *OFF LOL*
Smacks your butt: *ON/D*
Compliments you: *ON*
Doesn't shave: *D*
Has bigger feet than you: *ON*
Has smaller feet than you: *ON*
Belly piercings: *OFF*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party: *ON*
Likes to party: *OFF*
Laughs a lot: *ON*
Play fights: *ON*
Looks you in the eyes:* OFF*
Teases you: *D*


----------



## RollingInTheDeep

For the LADIES 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: D/OFF?
Smokes: OFF 
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON 
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Has Brown hair: ON
Has Red hair: ON
Has black hair: ON 
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: D
Vegetarian: ON
Does illegal drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: D 
Has a tattoo: D 
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: DC
Creative: ON 
__________________


----------



## layitontheline

BetaBoy90 said:


> The OP is a big turn on!!!!


She's a damn betch if you ask me.


----------



## josh23

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: OFF
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC (can be ****ing sexy, though)
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: ON
Laid back: D
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: D
Tall: D
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## Karuni

For the LADIES 
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF 
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON 
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Has Brown hair: DC
Has Red hair: DC
Has black hair: ON 
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON (would actually love to find somebody who's better than me so he can teach me  )
Does magic: D
Vegetarian: DC
Does illegal drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: D 
Has a tattoo: OFF
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: D
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## MissElley

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *ON*
Wears braces: *OFF*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dress Country: *ON*
Dresses Gothic: *DC*
Has blue eyes: *ON!!*
Has green eyes: *ON!!*
Has hazel eyes: *ON!!*
Has brown eyes: *ON!!*
Drinks alcohol: *OFF*
Smokes: *OFF*
Chews tobacco: *OFF*
Chews gum: *ON*
Plays sports: *ON
*Smiles a lot: *ON*
Calls you just to say Hi: *ON*
Compliments you: *D
*Shaves his legs: *ON
*Wears jewelry: *ON
*Has facial hair: *ON!!*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON!!
*Brown hair: *ON*
Has black hair: *ON*
Has blonde hair: *ON
*Makeup: *OFF
*Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON *
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back: *ON*
Plays guitar: *ON*
Plays drums: *ON
*Sings: *ON*
He's buff/ toned: *ON*
He can draw: *ON
*Does magic: *ON*
Vegetarian: *OFF
*Does drugs: *OFF
*Is bisexual: *OFF*
Has a tattoo: *ON
*Has a lip ring: *OFF*
Has a tongue ring: *OFF
*Virgin: *ON*
Honest and open: *ON*
Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Wears glasses: *DC
*Works out: *ON *
Creative: *ON
*


----------



## MadArchitect

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: D
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON 
Plays drums: ON
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: D?
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## Ballerina

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Is taller than you: y 
Is shorter than you: n 
Wears braces: n 
Dresses Preppy: y 
Dress Country: n 
Dresses Gothic: n 
Has blue eyes: y 
Has green eyes: y 
Has hazel eyes: y 
Has brown eyes: n 
Drinks alcohol: dc
Smokes: dc
Chews tobacco: dc
Chews gum: dc
Plays sports: y 
Smiles a lot: y 
Calls you just to say Hi: dc
Compliments you: y 
Shaves his legs: n 
Wears jewelry: n 
Has facial hair: d (stubble) 
Smiles when you walk in the room: y 
Brown hair: y 
Has black hair: dc
Has blonde hair: dc 
Makeup: n 
Can make you laugh at any given moment: y 
Loyal: y
Laid back: y
Plays guitar: dc
Plays drums: dc
Sings: dc 
He's buff/ toned: y 
He can draw: dc
Does magic: y y y y y y y y y y y y y y y y
Vegetarian: y 
Does drugs: dc 
Is bisexual: y 
Has a tattoo: y 
Has a lip ring: dc
Has a tongue ring: dc
Virgin: y 
Honest and open: y 
Plays musical instrument: y 
Wears glasses: y 
Works out: y 
Creative: y
I used to think I had a type before I realized it was just him in various incarnations (which is good, because it means I wasn't mildly racist :teeth). I'm a Liamphile.


----------



## Zima

Plays musical instrument: ON
_[*]Is shorter than you: DC _ 
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: OFF
_[*]Wears braces: DC_
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF OFF OFF OFF OFF OFF*
_[*]Dresses Gothic: DC. What happened to dresses like an adult?
[*]Has green eyes: DC
[*]Has blue eyes: DC
[*]Has brown eyes: DC
[*]Has long hair: DC
[*]Has short hair: DC
[*]Drinks alcohol: DC as long as it's not too much_
Smokes cigs: OFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
Smokes weed: eh OFF
_[*]Wears glasses: DC
[*]Big boobs: DC
[*]Small boobs: DC
[*]Has blonde hair: DC
[*]Has brown hair: DC
[*]Has black hair: DC_
Works out: ON ON ON.
_[*]Smiles: DC_
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON!!!
_[*]Smacks your butt: DC_
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: There are girls that don't!?
Doesn't shave: Oh...OFFFFFFFF
Wears jewelry: ON
Has bigger feet than you: MAJOR OFF. 
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: OFFFFFFF
Virgin: MAJOR ON!
_[*]Laid back: DC
[*]Doesn't party: DC_
Likes to party: OFF if it's too much
_[*]Laughs a lot: DC
[*]Pierced ears: DC_
Tattoos: *OFF*
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: ON but not taller than me
_[*]Short: DC
[*]Funny: DC_
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: ON
Looks you in the eyes: ON
_[*]Teases you: DC_


----------



## cpuzManiac

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: D
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: On
Has blue eyes: On
Has brown eyes: On
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: Off
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: D
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: On
Has brown hair: On
Has black hair: On
Works out: On
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: On
Creative: D
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: On
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: Off
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: Off
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: On
Virgin: DC
Laid back: D
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: On
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: Off
Honest and open: On
Athletic: DC
Tall: D
Short: D
Funny: On
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: On
Teases you: D


----------



## TheExplosionist

Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *DC*
Same height as you: *DC*
Is taller than you: *DC*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dresses Ghetto: *DC*
Dresses Gothic: *DC*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Has long hair: *DC*
Has short hair: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *DC*
Smokes cigs: *OFF*
Smokes weed: *OFF*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Big boobs: *DC*
Small boobs: *DC*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Has brown hair: *DC*
Has black hair: *DC*
Works out: *ON*
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *ON*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *D*
Doesn't shave: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *D*
Has bigger feet than you: *DC*
Has smaller feet than you: *DC*
Belly piercings: *OFF*
Virgin: *D*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party: *ON*
Likes to party: *OFF*
Laughs a lot: *D*
Pierced ears: *DC*
Tattoos: *OFF*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *ON*
Tall: *DC*
Short: *DC*
Funny: *D*
Play fights: *ON*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *D*


----------



## Poisoned

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: D
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON 
Has blonde hair: OFF
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: DC
Creative: ON

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: ON
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON 
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: OFF
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: DC
Teases you: D


:banana


----------



## JanaNanner

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON - I just like eyes. 
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF. So, so, so much OFF. 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON.  
Compliments you: ON, as long as it is genuine and not too often so it doesn't lose it's meaning.
Shaves his legs: D
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON. 
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON 
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON.  <3
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON!!
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: I can not say OFF enough.
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC, as long as he's not covered from head to toe.
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring:OFF 
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON.  
Plays musical instrument: ON 
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: ON
Creative: ON. <3


----------



## Tu Cielo

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF (only because I'm very short myself)
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON. 
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: DC (but a little eyeliner can be kinda sexy)
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON (more for being toned, I don't really care for buffness)
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring:ON
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON.
Plays musical instrument: ON 
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## Peony Amaranth

Is taller than you: *DC*
Is shorter than you: *OFF*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *D*
Dress Country: *D*
Dresses Gothic: *D*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has hazel eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC* 
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes: *DC*
Chews tobacco: *OFF*
Chews gum: *D*
Plays sports: *DC*
Smiles a lot: *D*
Calls you just to say Hi: *D*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves his legs: *DC*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has facial hair: *ON*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON*
Brown hair: *DC*
Has black hair: *ON*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Makeup: *OFF*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON*
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back: *ON*
Plays guitar: *DC*
Plays drums: *DC*
Sings: *DC
*He's buff/ toned: *DC* 
He can draw: *DC
*Does magic: *DC
*Vegetarian: *DC*
Does drugs: *OFF*
Is bisexual: *DC
*Has a tattoo: *ON*
Has a lip ring: *OFF*
Has a tongue ring: *OFF!!!!!!!!*
Virgin: *&#8230; Please, not at my age.*
Honest and open: *ON*
Plays musical instrument: *DC*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Works out: *DC*
Creative: *ON*


----------



## Zen Mechanics

Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *DC*
Is shorter than you: *ON*
Same height as you: *OFF*
Is taller than you: *OFF*
Wears braces: *OFF*
Dresses Preppy: *ON*
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *OFF*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Has long hair: *ON*
Has short hair: *OFF*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes cigs: *OFF*
Smokes weed: *OFF*
Wears glasses: *D*
Big boobs: *ON*
Small boobs: *ON*
Has blonde hair: *D*
Has brown hair: *D*
Has black hair: *D*
Works out: *ON*
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *ON*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has bigger feet than you: *OFF *
Has smaller feet than you: *DC*
Belly piercings: *OFF*
Virgin: *ON*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party: *ON*
Likes to party: *OFF*
Laughs a lot: *ON*
Pierced ears: *DC*
Tattoos: *OFF*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *ON*
Tall: *DC*
Short: *ON*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *ON*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *ON*


----------



## fanatic203

Is taller than you: *DC*
Is shorter than you: *DC*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dress Country: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *OFF*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has hazel eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC* 
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes: *OFF*
Chews tobacco: *OFF*
Chews gum: *DC*
Plays sports: *DC*
Smiles a lot: *DC*
Calls you just to say Hi: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves his legs: *DC*
Wears jewelry: *D*
Has facial hair: *OFF*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON*
Brown hair: *DC*
Has black hair: *DC*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Makeup: *OFF*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *D*
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back: *OFF*
Plays guitar: *ON*
Plays drums: *DC*
Sings: *D
*He's buff/ toned: *ON*
He can draw: *ON
*Does magic: *D
*Vegetarian: *DC*
Does drugs: *OFF*
Is bisexual: *DC
*Has a tattoo: *D*
Has a lip ring: *OFF*
Has a tongue ring: *OFF*
Virgin: *ON*
Honest and open: *ON*
Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Works out: *DC*
Creative: *ON*


----------



## s0dy

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

I'll assume DC is the same as Neutral (which it probably is, just commenting to dissipate any doubt).

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF (a couple of cm over me wouldn't kill, but >5cm I would probably have some sort of issue with it)
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF OFF OFF OFF OFF OFF OFF OFF, did I say OFF? (I'm assuming this is the "bad" ghetto dressing style, not someone who simply uses cheap clothes but manages to look like a normal person.)
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: D
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D (not very keen on alcohol myself, but I can accept her drinking unless she constantly gets drunk)
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: D (Natural blonde is DC, non natural is OFF)
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: D (not very keen on people who are smiling 24/7 for no apparent reason)
Calls you just to say hi: OFF
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ...wait...what? probably a DC unless she abuses that privilege 
Compliments you: D (really depends if they are real compliments or "trying to make you feel good" compliments.)
Shaves her legs: Guess shaved legs would be ON, although it doesn't mean she has to keep her legs completely hairless 24/7/365 days per year.
Doesn't shave: See above.
Wears jewelry: DC (Unless she looks like a walking piece of bling-bling)
Has bigger feet than you: DC (although it would be quite a feat for a female to have bigger feet than me)
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: ON (due to my lack of experience with females I would prefer to "team up" with someone who is inexperienced, otherwise it would be DC)
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: D (define a lot...24/7? OFF; at random times even with no reason? OFF; like a normal person (e.g. after jokes)? DC)
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: Honest is ON; Open...Depends on what you mean with open.
Athletic: DC
Tall: OFF (by tall I take it means taller than me)
Short: DC
Funny: DC
Play fights: What?...DC I would guess? Maybe OFF, depends on what this really means...
Vegetarian: D (does she try to get me to be vegetarian too? will she keep complaining about how evil I am to the poor little animals? if "no" to both, then it's DC)
Looks you in the eyes: DC
Teases you: DC (unless she teases too much, then OFF)


----------



## Insane1

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you:ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you:OFF
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto:OFF
Dresses Gothic:OFF
Has green eyes:ON
Has blue eyes:ON
Has brown eyes: D
Has long hair:ON
Has short hair:OFF
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes cigs:OFF
Smokes weed:OFF
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs:ON
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair:ON
Has brown hair:ON
Has black hair:ON
Works out: DC
Smiles:ON
Calls you just to say hi:ON
Creative:ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you:ON
Shaves her legs:ON
Doesn't shave:OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you:OFF
Has smaller feet than you:ON
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin:ON
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot:ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open:ON
Athletic: DC
Tall:OFF
Short:ON
Funny:ON
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes:ON
Teases you:ON


----------



## Metal Man

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC 
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: OFF
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: OFF
Compliments you: DC
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: DC
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: DC
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: DC
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: DC
Teases you: OFF


----------



## cybernaut

*For the LADIES (or men)*
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you:ON
Is shorter than you: OFF, I'm 5'1 :|
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic:OFF 
Has blue eyes: OFF
Has green eyesC 
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco:OFF 
Chews gum: D
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair:ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: OFF
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: D
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: D
Plays musical instrumentC 
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative:ON


----------



## PaysageDHiver

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: OFF
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: D
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D 
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: D
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: D
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: OFF
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON!
Compliments you: D
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: ON
Laid back: D
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: D
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: D
Tall: OFF
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: ON
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON!


----------



## awkwardpenguin

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF but with rare exceptions
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF 
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: ON 
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: D
Plays musical instrument: ON 
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative:ON


----------



## Imaginative dreamer

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: D if on occasion
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: on
Smiles a lot: on
Calls you just to say Hi: on 
Compliments you: on
Shaves his legs: on
Wears jewelry: on
Has facial hair: on
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON (How cute! <3)
Brown hair: on
Has black hair: on
Has blonde hair: on
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON!
Laid back: on  
Plays guitar: on
Plays drums: on
Sings: on
He's buff/ toned: D ( Not into huge masculinity) 
He can draw: on
Does magic: on
Vegetarian: D
Does drugs: OFF~!
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: Off 
Has a lip ring: off
Has a tongue ring: off 
Virgin: ON <3
Honest and open: On <3 
Plays musical instrument: on 
Wears glasses: on (Adorable!)
Works out: on
Creative: on!!

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: on
Is shorter than you: dc
Same height as you: on
Is taller than you: dc
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy: dc
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: on
Has blue eyes: on!
Has brown eyes: on
Has long hair: D
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D ( On Occasion is fine)
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: on
Big boobs: Um.. off
Small boobs: off
Has blonde hair: on
Has brown hair: on
Has black hairn
Works out: on
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: on
Creative: on!!
Smacks your butt: off
Compliments you: on
Shaves her legs: DC (Not bi)
Doesn't shave: D
Wears jewelry: on
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: ON <3
Laid back: on <3
Doesn't party: On
Likes to party: off
Laughs a lot: on
Pierced ears: d
Tattoosff
Honest and open: on <3
Athletic:d
Tall:dc
Short: dc
Funny: on
Play fights: d
Vegetarian: d
Looks you in the eyes: *melts* <3
Teases you


----------



## SMOOZIE

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: OFF
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: D
Calls you just to say Hi: D
Compliments you: D
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: D
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: D
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: D
Plays drums: D
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: DC
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: Hmmmm...
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: D
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## 390

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: D
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: D
Shaves her legs: D
Doesn't shave: D
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: D
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: D
Short: D
Funny: ON
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## Quazimoto

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays Musical Instrument: *Don't Care*
Is Shorter Than You: *Don't Care*
Same Height As You: *Don't Care*
Is Taller Than You: *Don't Care*
Wears Braces: *Honestly, A Bit Of A Turn-On. I Find Them Kinda Cute*
Dresses Preppy: *Don't Care*
Dresses Ghetto: *Kinda Of A Turn Off, But Not Always A Major One*
Dresses Gothic: *Depends. As Long As She Doesn't Go Overboard With It*
Has Green Eyes: *Don't Care*
Has Blue Eyes: *Don't Care*
Has Brown Eyes: *Don't Care*
Has Long Hair: *Don't Care*
Has Short Hair: *Don't Care*
Drinks Alcohol: *Turn-Off*
Smokes Cigs: *Major Turn-Off*
Smokes Ceed: *Major Turn-Off*
Wears Glasses: *Turn-On*
Big Boobs: *Turn-Off*
Small Boobs: *Turn-On (I Prefer Smaller Ones)*
Has Blonde Hair: *Don't Care*
Has Brown Hair: *Don't Care*
Has Black Hair: *Don't Care*
Works Out: *Depends*
Smiles: *Depends; Is It Genuine Or Just For The Sake Of Smiling*
Calls You Just To Say Hi: *Major Turn-On*
Creative: *Turn-On*
Smacks Your Butt: *Kind Of A Turn-Off*
Compliments You: *Depends On What And How Genuine The Compliment*
Shaves Her Legs: *Turn-On*
Doesn't Shave: *Slight Turn-Off, But Largely Depends On The Situation*
Wears Jewelry: *Gaudy & Excessive Jewelry Is A Turn-Off, Otherwise, DC*
Has Bigger Feet Than You: *Don't Care*
Has Smaller Feet Than You: *Don't Care*
Belly Piercings: *Don't Care*
Virgin: *Don't Care, But Would Prefer It In Some Ways*
Laid Back: *Depends On How Laid-Back She Is*
Doesn't Party: *Turn-On*
Likes To Party: *Turn-Off*
Laughs A Lot: *Doesn't Matter*
Pierced Ears: *Don't Care*
Tattoos: *Turn-Off*
Honest And Open: *Turn-On*
Athletic: *Don't Care*
Tall: *Don't Care*
Short: *Don't Care*
Funny: *Don't Care*
Play Fights: *Depends On How Often And How Seriously She 'Plays'*
Vegetarian: *As Long As She Doesn't Expect Me To Be; Don't Care*
Looks You In The Eyes: *Turn-On*
Teases You: *Depends About What*


----------



## meganmila

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## jaderose

Is taller than you: on
Is shorter than you: off
Wears braces: off
Dresses Preppy: d
Dress Country: d
Dresses Gothic: d
Has blue eyes: d
Has green eyes: d
Has hazel eyes: d
Has brown eyes: on
Drinks alcohol: d
Smokes: d
Chews tobacco: off
Chews gum: d
Plays sports: d
Smiles a lot: on
Calls you just to say Hi: on
Compliments you: on as long as it is sincere
Shaves his legs: off
Wears jewelry: d
Has facial hair: on
Smiles when you walk in the room: on
Brown hair: d
Has black hair: d 
Has blonde hair: d
Makeup: off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on 
Loyal: on
Laid back: on
Plays guitar: on
Plays drums: on
Sings: on
He's buff/ toned: d
He can draw: d
Does magic: d
Vegetarian: d
Does drugs: d
Is bisexual: off
Has a tattoo: d
Has a lip ring: d
Has a tongue ring: d
Virgin: off
Honest and open: on
Plays musical instrument: on
Wears glasses: d
Works out: d
Creative: on


----------



## Ckg2011

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *DC*
Is shorter than you: *DC*
Same height as you: *DC*
Is taller than you: *D*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dresses Ghetto: *Off*
Dresses Gothic: *ON*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Has long hair: *DC*
Has short hair: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *DC*
Smokes cigs: *Off*
Smokes weed: *D*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Big boobs: *D*
Small boobs: *DC*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Has brown hair:* DC*
Has black hair: *DC*
Works out: *DC*
Smiles: *DC*
Calls you just to say hi: *ON*
Creative: *DC*
Smacks your butt: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave: *Off*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has bigger feet than you: *D*
Has smaller feet than you: *DC*
Belly piercings: *DC*
Virgin: *ON*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party: *ON*
Likes to party:* DC*
Laughs a lot: *ON*
Pierced ears: *DC*
Tattoos: *DC*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *DC*
Tall: *D*
Short: *DC*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *ON* 
Vegetarian: *DC*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *DC *


----------



## tbyrfan

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: ON
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC 
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: D 
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC 
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## WalkingDisaster

What I like in Girls:

Plays Musical Instrument: *ON, but doesn't matter *
Is Shorter Than You: *ON*
Same Height As You: *DON'T CARE*
Is Taller Than You: *OFF (sorry), but wouldn't matter too much*
Wears Braces: *DON'T CARE*
Dresses Preppy: *Not sure what that is, must be a US thing*
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *OFF*
Has Green Eyes: *DON'T CARE*
Has Blue Eyes: *DON'T CARE*
Has Brown Eyes: *DON'T CARE*
Has Long Hair: *DON'T CARE*
Has Short Hair: *DEPENDS*
Drinks Alcohol: *ON (Enough to break the ice and have fun, but not an alcoholic)*
Smokes Cigs: *OFF, but not a deal-breaker*
Smokes Weed: *DON'T CARE, but I wouldn't want an addict, or someone who was preachy about drugs*
Wears Glasses: *DON'T CARE*
Big Boobs: *ON, but not that important, and not too big*
Small Boobs: *DON'T CARE*
Has Blonde Hair: *DON'T CARE*
Has Brown Hair: *DON'T CARE*
Has Black Hair: *DON'T CARE, but prefer non-dyed if black*
Works Out: *DEPENDS, healthy is good, but muscular a turn-off*
Smiles: *DEPENDS, smiling at everything would be annoying, but I'd want to know what that person enjoys*
Calls You Just To Say Hi: *ON, would show me they actually like me back*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks Your Butt: *DON'T CARE, but not in front of family or colleagues*
Compliments You: *ON, but it has to be genuine*
Shaves Her Legs: *ON*
Doesn't Shave: *OFF, but not that important unless hairy to a masculine level*
Wears Jewelry: *DON'T CARE, but no chunky bling*
Has Bigger Feet Than You: *OFF, but not that important*
Has Smaller Feet Than You: *ON, but not that important*
Belly Piercings: *OFF, but not that important*
Virgin: *DON'T CARE*
Laid Back: *MAJOR ON*
Doesn't Party: *DEPENDS, I would like to be able to go out places with her*
Likes To Party: *DEPENDS, fun with friends is good, but clubbing every day turn off (mainly because it means bad taste in music!)*
Laughs A Lot: *DEPENDS, but too much or too little would be annoying*
Pierced Ears: *DON'T CARE*
Tattoos: *DEPENDS, plastered in them turn-off, but small, meaningful tattoos fine*
Honest And Open: *ON (obviously!)*
Athletic: *DEPENDS, healthy good, but muscular turn-off*
Tall: *OFF, but not that important*
Short: *ON*
Funny: *ON, but appreciating good comedy more important than being able to make good jokes yourself*
Play Fights: *DEPENDS, pillow fights good, but weapons never!*
Vegetarian: *DEPENDS, shows she cares about animals, but I'm not a vegetarian so I wouldn't want to be made to be one (although I may become one one day)*
Looks You In The Eyes: *ON, essential*
Teases You: *DEPENDS, a laugh is fine, but only if it completely a joke and not about something I feel insecure about (my looks, anxiety, inexperience, etc)*

I hope all you ladies are taking note of this!


----------



## wordisbond

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: D/OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: DC
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: ON/D
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ONONONONON
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: D
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: D
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: OFF
Likes to party: ON
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: ON
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: OFF
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## MoniqueS

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: ON (unless its excessive) 
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: D 
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON 
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## SaDa

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: *on*
Is shorter than you: *d*
Wears braces: *dc* 
Dresses Preppy: *d*
Dress Country: *d*
Dresses Gothic: *off* 
Has blue eyes: *on* 
Has green eyes: *on*
Has hazel eyes: *dc*
Has brown eyes: *dc* 
Drinks alcohol: *d*
Smokes: *off* 
Chews tobacco: *off*
Chews gum: *dc*
Plays sports:* d* 
Smiles a lot: *dc* 
Calls you just to say Hi: *on* 
Compliments you: *on*
Shaves his legs: *dc*
Wears jewelry: *d*
Has facial hair:* d* 
Smiles when you walk in the room: *on*
Brown hair:*dc*
Has black hair: *dc*
Has blonde hair: *on* 
Makeup: *off*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *on* 
Loyal: *on*
Laid back: *on*
Plays guitar: *dc*
Plays drums: *dc* 
Sings: *dc*
He's buff/ toned: *d*
He can draw: *dc*
Does magic: *dc*
Vegetarian: *dc*
Does drugs: *off*
Is bisexual: *off*
Has a tattoo: *on*
Has a lip ring:*on* 
Has a tongue ring: *dc*
Virgin: *dc*
Honest and open: *on*
Plays musical instrument: *dc*
Wears glasses: *dc*
Works out: *on*
Creative:*on*


----------



## keyla965

Is taller than you: On
Is shorter than you: off
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy:dc 
Dress Country:dc 
Dresses Gothic:dc 
Has blue eyes:ON! 
Has green eyes: ON 
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: dc
Drinks alcohol: dc 
Smokes:dcc 
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: dc if he smacks then OFF
Plays sports:dc 
Smiles a lot: dc
Calls you just to say Hi: dc
Compliments you: OFF 
Shaves his legs: dc
Wears jewelry: dc
Has facial hairC, long as it's in checked and not all over the place 
Smiles when you walk in the room: Dc would rather not, just a look is ok for me
Brown hair:dc
Has black hair:dc 
Has blonde hair: dc
Makeup: dc, i dont mine eyeliner bc i wear it too, but nothing else
Can make you laugh at any given moment:dc 
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: ON 
Plays drums: ON
Sings: On as long as hes good lol
He's buff/ toned: OFF
He can draw:ON 
Does magic: dc 
Vegetarian: dc 
Does drugs: off 
Is bisexual: Thats hard lol but i could live with it. I care but its not really a turn on or a turn off lol
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: dc 
Virgin: OF but its alwaysgood to know that he dosnt really have a std
Honest and open: dc i kinda like a guy to be mysterious 
Plays musical instrument: dc 
Wears glasses: dc
Works out:dc 
Creative:dc


----------



## LOUDontheINSIDE

*Answers*

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF 
Dress Country:ON 
Dresses Gothic: D 
Has blue eyes: DC 
Has green eyes: DC 
Has hazel eyes: DC 
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF 
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC 
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: OFF 
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: D
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: OFF 
Has facial hair: ON 
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON 
Brown hair: OFF
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: ON 
Makeup: NOOO
Can make you laugh at any given moment: YEEEES
Loyal: YES
Laid back: YES
Plays guitar: YES
Plays drums: YES 
Sings: YES
He's buff/ toned: OFF 
He can draw: YES
Does magic: DC 
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: OFF 
Has a lip ring: OFF 
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON 
Wears glasses: DC 
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## fringe25

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: ON
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON 
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: D
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## Misanthropic79

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *ON*
Same height as you: *DC*
Is taller than you: *DC*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *OFF*
Dresses Ghetto: *ON*
Dresses Gothic: *ON*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *ON*
Has long hair: *ON:* *The longer the better!*
Has short hair: *Depends*
Drinks alcohol: *OFF*
Smokes cigs: *DC*
Smokes weed: *OFF*
Wears glasses: *ON: it's actually kinda sexy*
Big boobs: *DC*
Small boobs: *DC*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Has brown hair: *ON*
Has black hair: *ON*
Works out: *OFF: Yuck, no muscles for me thanks *
Smiles: *DC aslong as it's not excessive*
Calls you just to say hi: *OFF: Say something or why bother?*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt: *ON: Harder please!*
Compliments you: *DC*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *DC: aslong as it isn't excessive and I prefer no gold, it's tacky*
Has bigger feet than you: *DC*
Has smaller feet than you: *DC*
Belly piercings: *ON*
Virgin: *DC: aslong as they're not prudish*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party: *ON*
Likes to party: *OFF*
Laughs a lot: *DC*
Pierced ears: *DC*
Tattoos: *DC: aslong as they're interesting and not cliched*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *OFF*
Tall: *DC*
Short: *ON*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *OFF*
Vegetarian: *OFF*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *DC*


----------



## Innamorata

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: D
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: D
Has brown eyes: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: OFF
Plays sports: OFF
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: D
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: D
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: D
Creative: ON

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: D
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: ON 
Big boobs: ON 
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: D
Has brown hair: ON 
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON 
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: ON
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: ON
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: OFF
Tall: D
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: ON
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## Double Indemnity

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: ON
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: OFF
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: D
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: D 
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON!!! 
Plays drums: ON!!!
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: ON (recreational)
Is bisexual: OFF (with the exception of Morrissey)
Has a tattoo: ON!!!
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: ON!!!
Virgin: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: D
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## Icebat

Plays musical instrument: *Dc*
Is shorter than you: *On*
Same height as you: *Dc*
Is taller than you: *Off*
Wears braces: *Off*
Dresses Preppy: *What the hell is preppy?*
Dresses Ghetto: *Off*
Dresses Gothic: *Off*
Has green eyes: *On*
Has blue eyes: *On*
Has brown eyes: *On*
*(eye color depends on how it fits her face)*
Has long hair: *On (ponytails )*
Has short hair: *Off*
Drinks alcohol: *Drinking occasionaly is ok, drinking all the time is a turnoff*
Smokes cigs: *Dc, but I slightly prefer not*
Smokes weed: *Off*
Wears glasses: *Dc*
Big boobs: *On* *as long as it's not freakishly big*
Small boobs: *Off* *(sorry, I know it's superficial but ehhh...)*
Has blonde hair: *On*
Has brown hair: *On*
Has black hair: *On*
*(here too, hair color depends on the face but I have a slight preference for brown or blonde over black)*
Works out: *On, without being a female bodybuilder*
Smiles: *On*
Calls you just to say hi: *On*
Creative: *On*
Smacks your butt: *On*
Compliments you: *On*
Shaves her legs: *On (unshaven legs turn me off big time)*
Doesn't shave: *Off*
Wears jewelry: *If it's subtle, I dont mind, if it's too much, it's turnoff*
Has bigger feet than you: *Dc*
Has smaller feet than you: *Dc*
Belly piercings: *On*
Virgin: *Dc*
Laid back: *On*
Doesn't party: *Dc*
Likes to party: *Dc*
Laughs a lot: *On*
Pierced ears: *On as long as she's not like a f'ing christmas tree*
Tattoos: *On, depending if they're small and also depends on where it is*
Honest and open: *On*
Athletic: *On big time*
Tall: *Dc*
Short: *Dc*
Funny: *On*
Play fights: *On*
Vegetarian: *Dc*
Looks you in the eyes: *On*
Teases you: *On*


----------



## falling down

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: ON
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: D
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: ON 
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: ON
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## Aphexfan

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: Dc
Same height as you DC
Is taller than you DC
Wears braces DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto:OFF
Dresses Gothic DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair DC
Drinks alcohol DC
Smokes cigs: DEALBREAKER
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON!
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you:ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: TOO MUCH, TURN OFF
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: ON
Funny: ON!!
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you:ON


----------



## sammichiaki123

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: ON
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: DC
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: ON
Creative: ON

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: ON
Smokes cigs: DC
Smokes weed: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: OFF
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: ON
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you:ON


----------



## missalyssa

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: ON
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON 
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D 
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON 
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: D 
Has blonde hair: OFF
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON 
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON 
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON 
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: OFF 
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: OFF
Honest and open: D 
Plays musical instrument: ON 
Wears glasses: OFF
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## shelbster18

Is taller than you: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *D*
Wears braces: *ON*
Dresses Preppy: *OFF*
Dress Country: *D*
Dresses Gothic: *D*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has hazel eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *OFF*
Smokes: *OFF*
Chews tobacco: *OFF*
Chews gum: *ON :b*
Plays sports: *DC*
Smiles a lot: *D*
Calls you just to say Hi: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves his legs: *D*
Wears jewelry: *OFF*
Has facial hair: *D*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON*
Brown hair: *ON*
Has black hair: *ON*
Has blonde hair: *ON*
Makeup: *OFF*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON*
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back: *DC*
Plays guitar: *ON*
Plays drums: *ON*
Sings: *DC*
He's buff/ toned: *D*
He can draw: *DC*
Does magic: *DC*
Vegetarian: *OFF*
Does drugs: *OFF*
Is bisexual: *ON :um*
Has a tattoo: *ON*
Has a lip ring: *ON*
Has a tongue ring: *ON*
Virgin: *ON*
Honest and open: *ON*
Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Wears glasses: *ON*
Works out: *D*
Creative: *DC*

I've never had a bf, though. So some of these, I'm just guessing.


----------



## mistyeyes

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: ON 
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: D
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFFFFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ONNNNN
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ONNNNNN 
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: OFFF
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: D
Virgin: OFFF
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## alwaysmistaken

Is taller than you: *ON*
Is shorter than you:* D* 
Wears braces: *DC* 
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dress Country: *DC* 
Dresses Gothic: *OFF*
Has blue eyes: *ON* 
Has green eyes: *ON* 
Has hazel eyes: *ON* 
Has brown eyes: *ON* 
Drinks alcohol: *DC* 
Smokes: *OFF*
Chews tobacco: *OFF* 
Chews gum: *DC* 
Plays sports: *ON*
Smiles a lot: *ON*
Calls you just to say Hi: *ON* 
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves his legs: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *D*
Has facial hair: *ON*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON* 
Brown hair: *ON*
Has black hair: *ON*
Has blonde hair: *D*
Makeup: *OFF* 
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON* 
Loyal: *ON* 
Laid back: *ON*
Plays guitar: *ON* 
Plays drums: *ON*
Sings: *ON*
He's buff/ toned: *D* 
He can draw: *ON* 
Does magic: *OFF LOL*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Does drugs: *OFF* 
Is bisexual: *D* 
Has a tattoo: *ON* 
Has a lip ring: *OFF*
Has a tongue ring: *OFF* 
Virgin: *ON*
Honest and open: *ON*
Plays musical instrument: *ON* 
Wears glasses: *D*
Works out: *ON*
Creative: *ON*


----------



## Hideawaycrate

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than youn
Is shorter than you: d
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy: dc
Dress Country: off
Dresses Gothic: off
Has blue eyes: d
Has green eyes: d
Has hazel eyes: on
Has brown eyes: on
Drinks alcohol: dc
Smokes: off
Chews tobacco: off off off
Chews gum: dc
Plays sports: d
Smiles a lot: on
Calls you just to say Hi: on
Compliments you: no
Shaves his legs: d
Wears jewelry: dc
Has facial hair: d
Smiles when you walk in the room: on
Brown hair: dc
Has black hair: dc
Has blonde hair: dc
Makeup: off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on
Loyal: on
Laid back: on
Plays guitar: on
Plays drums: dc
Sings: on
He's buff/ toned: on
He can draw: on
Does magic: d
Vegetarian: dc
Does drugs: off
Is bisexual: off
Has a tattoo: on
Has a lip ring: off
Has a tongue ring: d
Virgin: dc
Honest and open: on
Plays musical instrument: on
Wears glasses: dc
Works out: dc
Creative: d


----------



## TenYears

ChicoShadow said:


> For the *LADIES* (or men)
> Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):
> 
> Is taller than you: off
> Is shorter than you: d
> Wears braces: dc
> Dresses Preppy: dc
> Dress Country: off
> Dresses Gothic: dc
> Has blue eyes: on
> Has green eyes: on
> Has hazel eyes: on
> Has brown eyes: d
> Drinks alcohol: on
> Smokes: on
> Chews tobacco: off
> Chews gum: dc
> Plays sports: d
> Smiles a lot: on
> Calls you just to say Hi: on
> Compliments you: on
> Shaves his legs: dc
> Wears jewelry: on
> Has facial hair: dc
> Smiles when you walk in the room: on
> Brown hair: dc
> Has black hair: dc
> Has blonde hair: on
> Makeup: d
> Can make you laugh at any given moment: on
> Loyal: on
> Laid back: on
> Plays guitar: on
> Plays drums: on
> Sings: on
> He's buff/ toned: dc
> He can draw: dc
> Does magic: dc
> Vegetarian: dc
> Does drugs: d
> Is bisexual: off
> Has a tattoo: on
> Has a lip ring: off
> Has a tongue ring: d
> Virgin: d
> Honest and open: on
> Plays musical instrument: on
> Wears glasses: dc
> Works out: dc
> Creative: yesUOTE]


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

Imma a chick but I'll take both 'cause I'm bored.

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: dc
Is shorter than you: dc
Wears braces: off
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: on
Dresses Gothic: on
Has blue eyes: on
Has green eyes: on
Has hazel eyes: on
Has brown eyes: on
Drinks alcohol: dc, unless you like to get drunk, then OFF
Smokes: OFF. I would never date a smoker
Chews tobacco: Off, see above
Chews gum: dc
Plays sports: Idk, off?
Smiles a lot: on
Calls you just to say Hi: on 
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: 
Wears jewelry: dc
Has facial hair: on
Smiles when you walk in the room: oooon :heart 
Brown hair: ON.
Has black hair: on
Has blonde hair: off
Makeup: off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ooon
Loyal: ooon
Laid back: ooon
Plays guitar: on
Plays drums: on...
Sings: on
He's buff/ toned: on, but I don't like too much muscle 
He can draw: on
Does magic: off
Vegetarian: OFF.
Does drugs: *off.*
Is bisexual: dc
Has a tattoo: on
Has a lip ring: off
Has a tongue ring: off
Virgin: on
Honest and open: on 
Plays musical instrument: on 
Wears glasses: dc
Works out: dc
Creative: on

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: on
Is shorter than you: dc
Same height as you: dc
Is taller than you: dc
Wears braces: off
Dresses Preppy: OFF 
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: on
Has green eyes: on
Has blue eyes: on
Has brown eyes: on
Has long hair: on
Has short hair: on
Drinks alcohol: same as above
Smokes cigs: definitely off
Smokes weed: even more off
Wears glasses: dc
Big boobs: LOL well, I'm straight.
Small boobs: see above
Has blonde hair: off
Has brown hair: on
Has black hair: on
Works out: dc
Smiles: on
Calls you just to say hi: on
Creative: on
Smacks your butt: off?
Compliments you: on
Shaves her legs: *his, off
Doesn't shave: dc
Wears jewelry: dc
Has bigger feet than you: dc
Has smaller feet than you: dc
Belly piercings: off!
Virgin: on
Laid back: on
Doesn't party: on
Likes to party: off
Laughs a lot: on
Pierced ears: off
Tattoos: on
Honest and open: on
Athleticff
Tall: on
Short: on
Funny: on. he's gotta be funny
Play fights: on
Vegetarian: offfff
Looks you in the eyes: on
Teases you: on


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd

What I like in a guy

Is taller than you: D
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: On 
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: On
Has blue eyes: Dc
Has green eyes: Dc
Has hazel eyes: Dc
Has brown eyes: Dc
Drinks alcohol: Dc
Smokes: Dc
Chews tobacco: Off 
Chews gum: Dc
Plays sports: Off
Smiles a lot: On
Calls you just to say Hi: On
Compliments you: On
Shaves his legs: D
Wears jewelry: On
Has facial hair: Off
Smiles when you walk in the room: On
Brown hair: Dc
Has black hair: On 
Has blonde hair: Dc
Makeup: Dc
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On 
Loyal: On
Laid back: Dc
Plays guitar: Dc
Plays drums: Dc
Sings: Dc
He's buff/ toned: Off 
He can draw: Dc
Does magic: Dc
Vegetarian: Dc
Does drugs: Off 
Is bisexual: Dc
Has a tattoo: On
Has a lip ring: On
Has a tongue ring: Dc
Virgin: Dc
Honest and open: On
Plays musical instrument: Dc
Wears glasses: Dc 
Works out: Dc
Creative: Dc


----------



## Xtraneous

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: D
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: D
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: DC
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: ON
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: OFF
Short: ON
Funny: ON
 Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## Wrexx

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: ON
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: D
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: D
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## kev

I'm too lazy to answer the survey.

But turn-ons: I like tomboys who aren't afraid to swear or act unfeminine, and speak their mind.

Turn-offs: Conformists, but not conformists who are naturally conformists, if that make sense. No real deal breakers. It depends.


----------



## Ih8Hondas

What I like in girls.

Plays musical instrument: on
Is shorter than you: dc
Same height as you: dc
Is taller than you: off. I'm 6'5" so I don't really need to worry too much about that.
Wears braces: on
Dresses Preppy: dc
Dresses Ghetto: off
Dresses Gothic: off
Has green eyes: dc
Has blue eyes: dc
Has brown eyes: dc
Has long hair: dc
Has short hair: dc
Drinks alcohol: dc as long as it's in moderation
Smokes cigs: off
Smokes weed: off
Wears glasses: on
Big boobs: on
Small boobs: dc
Has blonde hair: dc
Has brown hair: dc
Has black hair: dc
Works out: dc
Smiles: on
Calls you just to say hi: off. If I go to the trouble of answering the phone, I want meaningful conversation.
Creative: dc 
Smacks your butt: on, sure, why not?
Compliments you: dc
Shaves her legs: on
Doesn't shave: off
Wears jewelry: dc
Has bigger feet than you: off Again, I don't think I'll have to worry about this since I wear 13's or 14's depending on the brand of shoe.
Has smaller feet than you: dc
Belly piercings: d
Virgin: dc
Laid back: dc
Doesn't party: dc
Likes to party: d As long as she's not getting plastered I'm ok with it.
Laughs a lot: dc
Pierced ears: dc
Tattoos: dc
Honest and open: on
Athletic: on
Tall: on
Short: dc
Funny: on
Play fights: on
Vegetarian: off
Looks you in the eyes: on
Teases you: on


----------



## rambo

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC *(Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *DC*
Same height as you: *DC*
Is taller than you: *OFF*
Wears braces: *D*
Dresses Preppy: *D*
Dresses Ghetto: *D*
Dresses Gothic: *D*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has blue eyes: *DC
*Has brown eyes: *DC*
Has long hair: *ON!!!!!*
Has short hair: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *DC*
Smokes cigs: *D*
Smokes weed: *D*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Big boobs: *ON*
Small boobs: *DC*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Has brown hair: *DC*
Has black hair: *DC*
Works out: *ON*
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *ON*
Creative: *ON!!!*
Smacks your butt: *OFF*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave: *DC*
Wears jewelry: *ON*
Has bigger feet than you: *OFF!!*
Has smaller feet than you: *ON*
Belly piercings: *ON!!*
Virgin: *DC*
Laid back: *DC*
Doesn't party: *DC*
Likes to party: *DC*
Laughs a lot: *D*
Pierced ears: *ON!*
Tattoos: *ON!!*
Honest and open:* D*
Athletic:* ON*
Tall: *D*
Short: *DC*
Funny: *ON!!*
Play fights: *ON!!*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *ON!!*


----------



## Invisigirl

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: DC 
Wears braces: DC 
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: ON
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: LOL
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON 
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## standing in the rain

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON 
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: D
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: D
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON 
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: D
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: ON
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: D
Creative: ON


----------



## flykiwi

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: on
Is shorter than you: off
Wears braces: eee off
Dresses Preppy: off
Dress Country: on
Dresses Gothic: depends
Has blue eyes: dc
Has green eyes: on 
Has hazel eyes: on
Has brown eyes: on
Drinks alcohol: depends
Smokes: on
Chews tobacco: off
Chews gum: on
Plays sports: dont care
Smiles a lot: on
Calls you just to say Hi: on
Compliments you: on
Shaves his legs: on
Wears jewelry: off
Has facial hair: depends
Smiles when you walk in the room: on
Brown hair: on
Has black hair: on
Has blonde hair: off
Makeup: off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on
Loyal: on
Laid back: on
Plays guitar: off
Plays drums: dont care
Sings: on
He's buff/ toned: off
He can draw: on
Does magic: on
Vegetarian: doncare
Does drugs: off
Is bisexual: off
Has a tattoo: on
Has a lip ring: dont care
Has a tongue ring: offff!
Virgin: dont care
Honest and open: on
Plays musical instrument: on
Wears glasses: dont care
Works out: dont care
Creative: on


----------



## Ortelius

Yes, I like surveys!

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC *(Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *DC*
Same height as you: *ON*
Is taller than you: *DC*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *D*
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *OFF*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has blue eyes: *ON*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Has long hair: *ON*
Has short hair: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *OFF*
Smokes cigs: *OFF*
Smokes weed:* OFF*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Big boobs: *DC*
Small boobs: *DC*
Has blonde hair: *ON*
Has brown hair: *ON*
Has black hair: *DC*
Works out: *DC*
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *ON*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt: *OFF*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *DC*
Doesn't shave: *DC*
Wears jewelry: *D*
Has bigger feet than you: *DC*
Has smaller feet than you: *DC*
Belly piercings: *OFF*
Virgin: *ON*
Laid back: *D*
Doesn't party: *ON*
Likes to party: *D*
Laughs a lot: *D*
Pierced ears: *OFF*
Tattoos: *OFF*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *D*
Tall: *DC*
Short:* DC*
Funny: *DC*
Play fights: *D*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *D*


----------



## Gantar180

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: OFF
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: DC
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## Slytherclaw

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles: DC
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: OFF
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: D
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: D
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## LittleSister

I'm bisexual so... 

Me for men 

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON (Because this usually mean's he's atheltic )
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D (looks good on some, not on others)
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: D
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON (a musician is good with his hands? 
Plays drums: ON
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: ON/D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: D
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON

Me for women

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: ON
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: DC
Doesn't shave: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: ON
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON/DC (define that??)
Tall: D
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## LittleSister

Just realized how un-fussy I am.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: dc
Is shorter than you: on
Same height as you: on
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: on
Has blue eyes: on
Has brown eyes: dc
Has long hair: on
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: dc
Smokes cigs: off
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: on
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: on
Has brown hair: on
Has black hair: on
Works out: dc
Smiles: D
Calls you just to say hi: D
Creative: dc
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: D
Shaves her legs: on
Doesn't shave: off
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: off
Has smaller feet than you: on
Belly piercings: dc
Virgin: dc
Laid back: on
Doesn't party: on
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: D
Tattoos: off
Honest and open: on
Athletic: on
Tall: D
Short: on
Funny: on
Play fights: dc
Vegetarian: dc
Looks you in the eyes: on
Teases you: D


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you:ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: Excessively = OFF . Not heavy drinker = DC
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: Stubble = ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hairC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Dyed hair : OFF
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: OFF
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: D
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: D


----------



## Attica! Attica!

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFFFFFFFFFF
Chews gum: D
Plays sports: OFF
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: D
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON 
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: OFF
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: D
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: D
Creative:ON


----------



## Blawnka

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: On
Same height as you: On
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: On, as much as I hate to admit it.
Dresses Ghetto: off
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: off
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC 
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: On
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry:ON
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: D
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON 
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you:ON, to a certain extent.


----------



## bitoqueen

OH THIS IS EXCITING ;D

Is taller than you: ON 
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: OFF
Plays sports: OFF
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON 
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned:OFF 
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs:OFF 
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: OFF
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: ON 
Works out: D
Creative: ON


----------



## arnie

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: DC
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: ON 
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: ON
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: OFF


----------



## quietmusicman

Plays musical instrument: On but DC
Is shorter than you: dc
Same height as you:dc
Is taller than you:dc
Wears braces:dc
Dresses Preppy:dc
Dresses Ghetto: off
Dresses Gothic:depends on how goth lol
Has green eyes:dc
Has blue eyes:dc
Has brown eyes:dc
Has long hair:On
Has short hair off
Drinks alcohol:depends on if its a lot
Smokes cigs:depends on if its a lot
Smokes weed:dc
Wears glasses:dc, but sometimes girls look cute with glasses
Big boobs:dc
Small boobs:dc
Has blonde hair: dc
Has brown hair:dc
Has black hair: on
Works out:dc
Smiles: on
Calls you just to say hi: on
Creative: on
Smacks your butt: dc
Compliments you on
Shaves her legs: on
Doesn't shave: off
Wears jewelry:dc
Has bigger feet than you:dc
Has smaller feet than you:dc
Belly piercings:dc
Virgin: on since im also a virgin
Laid back on
Doesn't party on
Likes to party:depends on how much
Laughs a lot on
Pierced ears:dc
Tattoos:depends on how many
Honest and open: 0n like a bazillion 
Athletic:dc
Tall:as long as shes under 5'7
Short:dc
Funny on
Play fights:dc
Vegetarian:dc
Looks you in the eyes: on
Teases you: on


----------



## Furious Ming

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: ON
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## layitontheline

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you:ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: On
Has green eyes: On
Has hazel eyes: On
Has brown eyes: On
Drinks alcohol: ON moderation
Smokes: Off (but On too, shhh)
Chews tobacco: Off
Chews gum: OFFOFOFFOF how horrible
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: Off
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: DC, but clean-shaven=ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Dyed hair : OFF
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: ON in moderation
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC moderation
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF =/
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: ON
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: ON =)
Plays sports: D
Smiles a lot: ON 
Calls you just to say Hi: HMM... D
Compliments you: D (HATE COMPLIMENTS)
Shaves his legs: IDK
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: ONNN
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: OFF USUALLY
He can draw: DC
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: ON ON ON
Does drugs: ON
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative:ON


----------



## northstar1991

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: D
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: DC
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## Zounds

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: D, most girls are picky and dont want a shorter guy
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: ON as long as its not a lesbian haircut
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: Off
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: DC still hot
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: DC
Calls you just to say hi: Depends
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: Off
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC, weird question
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC and ON
Laid back: Depends
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: DC, as long as I can make her laugh alot
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC, unless all her tatoos suck and she now looks like a monster
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: DC
Short: DC
 Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: Off, thats for the weak
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## Define Me

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: D
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: D
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: D
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: OFF
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: D
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: D
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: DC
Laid back: D
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: D
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: D
Tall: D
Short: D
Funny: D
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## Nekomata

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: D
Calls you just to say Hi: DC 
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON 
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON 
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON 
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: DC 
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: DC
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: ON 
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: D 
Virgin: D
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: DC 
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: D


----------



## jessckuh

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: ON lol
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: ahh...off
Dresses Gothic: D [I rather have a guy that dresses emo, goth is kinda over the top to me]
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: if they're big, ON
Drinks alcohol: OFF!
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: ON
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: ON
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON!
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: DC
Does magic: hmm, DK
Vegetarian: D
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: ON
Has a tattoo: ON!
Has a lip ring: ON!
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: ON!!!!!!
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: DC
Creative: ON

I kinda feel like a freak now, :lol


----------



## Catnap

Is taller than you:* On*
Is shorter than you: *D* (I'm pretty short)
Wears braces: *Off*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dress Country: *Off*
Dresses Gothic: *D*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has hazel eyes:* DC*
Has brown eyes:* DC*
Drinks alcohol: *DC*, but not an alcoholic
Smokes: *Off*
Chews tobacco: *Off*
Chews gum: *DC*
Plays sports: *On*
Smiles a lot: *On*
Calls you just to say Hi: *On*
Compliments you: *On*
Shaves his legs: *DC*
Wears jewelry:* Off*
Has facial hair: *D*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *On*
Brown hair: *On*
Has black hair: *On*
Has blonde hair: *D*
Makeup: *D*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *On*
Loyal: *On*
Laid back: *On*
Plays guitar: *On*
Plays drums: *On*
Sings:* On*
He's buff/ toned: *On*
He can draw: *On*
Does magic: *On*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Does drugs: *Off*
Is bisexual: *Off*
Has a tattoo: *Off*
Has a lip ring: *Off*
Has a tongue ring: *Off*
Virgin: *DC*
Honest and open: *On*
Plays musical instrument: *On*
Wears glasses: *On*
Works out: *On*
Creative: *On*


----------



## AnnaM

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: D
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC/OFF
Wears jewelry: ON
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: D
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## Jinxx

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: ON
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Dyed hair: D
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## KelsKels

Is taller than you: On
Is shorter than you: off
Wears braces: off
Dresses Preppy: dc
Dress Country: off
Dresses Gothic: dc
Has blue eyes: on
Has green eyes: on
Has hazel eyes: dc
Has brown eyes: dc
Drinks alcohol: d
Smokes: dc
Chews tobacco: off
Chews gum: dc
Plays sports: off
Smiles a lot: on
Calls you just to say Hi: on
Compliments you: on
Shaves his legs: off
Wears jewelry: dc
Has facial hair: dc
Smiles when you walk in the room: on
Brown hair:dc
Has black hair: dc
Has blonde hair: dc
Makeup: off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on
Loyal: on
Laid back: dc
Plays guitar: on
Plays drums: dc
Sings: dc
He's buff/ toned: on
He can draw: dc
Does magic: off
Vegetarian: off
Does drugs: d
Is bisexual: off
Has a tattoo: on
Has a lip ring: on
Has a tongue ring: on
Virgin: dc
Honest and open: on
Plays musical instrument: on
Wears glasses: dc
Works out: on
Creative: dc


----------



## Tentative

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *ON*
Same height as you: *ON*
Is taller than you: *D*
Wears braces: *OFF*
Dresses Preppy: *D*
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *D*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *ON*
Has long hair: *ON*
Has short hair: *D*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes cigs: *OFF*
Smokes weed: *D*
Wears glasses: *D*
Big boobs: *ON*
Small boobs: *D*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Has brown hair: *ON*
Has black hair: *ON*
Works out: *DC*
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *D*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt: *ON*
Compliments you: *D*
Shaves her legs: *ON?*
Doesn't shave: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has bigger feet than you: *D*
Has smaller feet than you: *DC*
Belly piercings: *DC*
Virgin: *D*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party: *D*
Likes to party: *D*
Laughs a lot: *D*
Pierced ears: *D*
Tattoos: *OFF*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *D*
Tall: *D*
Short: *D*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *ON*
Vegetarian: *OFF*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *D*


----------



## fmlgirl13

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you:ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: D 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON x 1203801283 
Compliments you: ON x 1203821873
Shaves his legs: ON
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hairC/ON
Has black hairC/ON 
Has blonde hair: DC/ON
Makeup: OFF (maybe foundation..) 
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON !!!
Loyal: ON!!!!!!
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON/DC
He can draw: DC
Does magic: ON!  
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: D/OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: OFF/D
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring:OFF 
Virgin: OFF/D
Honest and open: D/ON
Plays musical instrument:ON 
Wears glasses: D/OFF
Works out: ON
Creative:ON

other things that are ON: 
-manly (not afraid to fight for a girl)
-nice voice
-smells good 
-takes charge


----------



## AllToAll

*Is taller than you*: On
*Is shorter than you*: Off
*Wears braces*: Off
*Dresses Preppy*: Off
*Dress Country*: Off
*Dresses Gothic*: Off
*Has blue eyes*: DC
*Has green eyes*: DC
*Has hazel eyes*: DC
*Has brown eyes*: DC
*Drinks alcohol*: DC 
*Smokes*: Off
*Chews tobacco*: OFF!
*Chews gum*: DC
*Plays sports*: DC
*Smiles a lot*: On
*Calls you just to say Hi*: D
*Compliments you*: On?
*Shaves his legs*: Off
*Wears jewelry*: D
*Has facial hair*: On
*Smiles when you walk in the room*: On, I guess.
*Brown hair*: On
*Has black hair*: DC
*Has blonde hair*: Off
*Makeup*: Off
*Can make you laugh at any given moment*: Obviously On
*Loyal*: On
*Laid back*: On
*Plays guitar*: D
*Plays drums*: On
*Sings*: DC
*He's buff/ toned*: Off
*He can draw*: On
*Does magic*: DC
*Vegetarian*: Sorry, off.
*Does drugs*: Off
*Is bisexual*: DC
*Has a tattoo*: On
*Has a lip ring*: DC
*Has a tongue ring*: Off
*Virgin*: DC
*Honest and open*: On
*Wears glasses*: On
*Works out*: D
*Creative*: On


----------



## Kuhle

I'm taking both.

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: DC (i kind of expect it)
Is shorter than you: OFF ( just because I'm 4'10" and shorter than me would be really short)
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF (not really fond of anyone who dresses in a particular "style" )
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D/OFF (as long as it's only occasionally) 
Smokes: D/OFF (again, as long as it's only occasionally)
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: OFF
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: OFF
Compliments you: D/OFF (unless it's called for, but random compliments out of nowhere irritate me)
Shaves his legs: ON
Wears jewelry: D (I like piercings)
Has facial hair: D/OFF (on certain people it looks okay)
Smiles when you walk in the room: DC
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: OFF (sorry, I just don't find blonde hair attractive at all :c )
Makeup: D 
Can make you laugh at any given moment: D/DC 
Loyal: DC/ON (it's not really a turn on, but it's something I expect)
Laid back: DC/D
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: D/OFF
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC (it'd be kinda cool though)
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: DC/ON
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: ON
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: *ON!!*
Works out: OFF
Creative: DC

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: ON
Drinks alcohol: D/OFF
Smokes cigs: D/OFF
Smokes weed: D/OFF
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: D/OFF (it really depends on her body type)
Small boobs: D/ON (again, body type)
Has blonde hair: OFF
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: OFF
Smiles: DC
Calls you just to say hi: OFF
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: DC/ON? (maybe?)
Compliments you: D/OFF
Shaves her legs: ON? (not a turn on, but not shaving is a turn off)
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: DC
Laid back: D
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: OFF
Tall: D/OFF
Short: ON
Funny: D
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: DC
Teases you: D


----------



## blue the puppy

Is taller than you: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *OFF*
Wears braces: *OFF*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dress Country: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *OFF*
Has blue eyes: *ON*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has hazel eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes: *OFF*
Chews tobacco: *OFF* 
Chews gum: *OFF*
Plays sports: *DC*
Smiles a lot: *ON*
Calls you just to say Hi: *ON* 
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves his legs: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *D* 
Has facial hair: *D*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON*
Brown hair:*DC*
Has black hair: *DC*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Makeup: *D*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON*
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back: *ON*
Plays guitar: *ON*
Plays drums: *DC*
Sings: *DC*
He's buff/ toned: *D* 
He can draw: *DC*
Does magic: *DC*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Does drugs: *OFF*
Is bisexual: *ON*
Has a tattoo: *D*
Has a lip ring: *OFF*
Has a tongue ring: *OFF*
Virgin: *DC*
Honest and open: *ON*
Plays musical instrument: *DC*
Wears glasses: *ON*
Works out: *DC*
Creative: *DC*


----------



## Snail Shells

Plays musical instrument: *Don't Care*
Is shorter than you: *Depends*
Same height as you: *Depends*
Is taller than you: *Depends*
Wears braces: *Don't Care*
Dresses Preppy: *Depends*
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *Usually OFF*
Has green eyes: *Don't Care*
Has blue eyes: *ON*
Has brown eyes: *REALLY ON*
Has long hair: *Don't Care*
Has short hair: *ON*
Drinks alcohol: *Depends*
Smokes cigs: *OFF x 1000*
Smokes weed: *Depends*
Wears glasses: *Depends*
Big boobs: *Depends*
Small boobs: *Don't Care*
Has blonde hair: *Depends*
Has brown hair: *ON*
Has black hair: *ON*
Works out: *ON*
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *ON*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt: *Uhhhh...ON?*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave: *Sorry, OFF*
Wears jewelry: *Don't Care*
Has bigger feet than you: *Don't Care*
Has smaller feet than you: *Don't Care*
Belly piercings: *ON*
Virgin: *Don't Care*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party: *Don't Care*
Likes to party: *Don't Care*
Laughs a lot: *ON*
Pierced ears: *Don't Care*
Tattoos: *Oooh, Depends, leaning towards ON*
Honest and open: *Erm... ON of course*
Athletic: *ON*
Tall: *Don't Care*
Short: *Don't Care (as long as she's not a midget haha)*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *ON*
Vegetarian: *OFF*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *Depends*


----------



## Qolselanu

Plays musical instrument:*ON*
Is shorter than you:*D*
Same height as you:*DC*
Is taller than you *D*
Wears braces:*D*
Dresses Preppy:*DC*
Dresses Ghetto:*DC*
Dresses Gothic:*DC*
Has green eyes:*DC*
Has blue eyes:*DC*
Has brown eyes:*DC*
Has long hair:*DC*
Has short hair:*D*
Drinks alcohol:*OFF*
Smokes cigs:*OFF*
Smokes weed:*OFF*
Wears glasses:*D*
Big boobs:*DC*
Small boobs:*DC*
Has blonde hair:*DC*
Has brown hair:*DC*
Has black hair:*DC*
Works out:*ON*
Smiles:*ON*
Calls you just to say hi:*ON*
Creative:*ON*
Smacks your butt:*ON*
Compliments you:*ON*
Shaves her legs:*ON*
Doesn't shave:*OFF*
Wears jewelry:*D*
Has bigger feet than you:*D*
Has smaller feet than you:*D*
Belly piercings:*D*
Virgin:*D*
Laid back:*D*
Doesn't party:*D*
Likes to party:*D*
Laughs a lot:*ON*
Pierced ears:*D*
Tattoos:*D*
Honest and open:*ON*
Athletic:*ON*
Tall:*D*
Short:*D*
Funny:*ON*
Play fights:*ON*
Vegetarian:*D*
Looks you in the eyes:*ON*
Teases you:*ON*


----------



## lkt95

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: D
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## nonesovile

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## NoName99

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *DC*
Same height as you: *DC*
Is taller than you: *DC*
Wears braces: *ON*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *OFF*
Has green eyes: *ON/DC*
Has blue eyes: *ON/DC*
Has brown eyes: *ON/DC*
Has long hair: *ON*
Has short hair: *OFF*, if too short, otherwise *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *OFF*, if too much, otherwise *DC*
Smokes cigs: *OFF*, if too frequently
Smokes weed: *OFF*, if too frequently
Wears glasses: *DC*
Big boobs: *OFF*
Small boobs: *ON*
Has blonde hair: *ON/DC*
Has brown hair: *ON/DC*
Has black hair: *ON/DC*
Works out: *ON*
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *ON*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *OFF*, if too much; *ON* if simple and small
Has bigger feet than you: *OFF*, but it's nigh impossible
Has smaller feet than you: *ON*
Belly piercings: *ON*, if small and subtle
Virgin: *ON*
Laid back: *ON*, if not irresponsible
Doesn't party: *OFF*, if never
Likes to party: *ON*, if not all the time
Laughs a lot: *OFF*, if hysterical
Pierced ears: *ON*, if not abused
Tattoos: *ON*, if small, subtle and just one or two
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *ON*
Tall: *ON*
Short: *ON*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *ON*, if done with moderation
Vegetarian: *DC*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *ON*


----------



## anotherusername

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: ON
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: D
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: D
Tall: ON
Short: D
Funny: ON
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## talisman

Plays musical instrument: *DC*
Is shorter than you: *ON*
Same height as you: *ON*
Is taller than you: *OFF*
Wears braces: *OFF*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *ON*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Has long hair: *ON*
Has short hair: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *OFF*
Smokes cigs: *OFF*
Smokes weed: *OFF*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Big boobs: *OFF*
Small boobs: *ON*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Has brown hair: *DC*
Has black hair: *DC*
Works out: *DC*
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *ON*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *DC*
Doesn't shave: *ON*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has bigger feet than you: *OFF*
Has smaller feet than you: *ON*
Belly piercings: *OFF*
Virgin: *ON*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party: *ON*
Likes to party: *DC*
Laughs a lot: *ON*
Pierced ears: *DC*
Tattoos: *OFF*
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: *ON*
Tall: *OFF*
Short: *ON*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *ON*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Looks you in the eyes: *OFF*
Teases you: *OFF*


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes

Is taller than you: On
Is shorter than you: Off
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: Off
Dress Country: On
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has blue eyes: D
Has green eyes: On
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: Off
Chews tobacco: Off
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: On
Calls you just to say Hi: On
Compliments you: On
Shaves his legs: Off
Wears jewelry: Off
Has facial hair: On
Smiles when you walk in the room: On
Brown hair: On
Has black hair: On
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: Off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On
Loyal: On
Laid back: On
Plays guitar: On
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: On
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: On
Does drugs: Off
Is bisexual: Off
Has a tattoo: On
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: Off
Virgin: On
Honest and open: On
Plays musical instrument: On
Wears glasses: On
Works out: DC
Creative: DC


----------



## rymo

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: OFF
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: D
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: D
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Athletic: ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tall: ON
Short: D
Funny: D
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## clair de lune

Surveys are fun!

Is taller than you: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *D*
Wears braces: *D*
Dresses Preppy: *D *(how many popped collars are we talking here?)
Dress Country: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *OFF*
Has blue eyes: *ON*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has hazel eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes: *OFF*
Chews tobacco: *OFF* (maybe ON if he has one of those spittoons)
Chews gum: *DC*
Plays sports: *D*
Smiles a lot: *ON*
Calls you just to say Hi: *ON* 
Compliments you: *ON* 
Shaves his legs: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *D *(please no puka shell necklaces...) 
Has facial hair: *D *(slight beard growth is nice. Grizzly Adams-length, no.)
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON*
Brown hair:* DC*
Has black hair: *DC*
Has blonde hair: *ON*
Makeup: *OFF*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON*
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back: *ON*
Plays guitar: *D *
Plays drums: *DC*
Sings: *DC*
He's buff/ toned: *OFF* 
He can draw: *ON*
Does magic: *OFF*
Vegetarian: *DC *(as long as he doesn't judge me for shoving this hamburger in my mouth)
Does drugs: *OFF*
Is bisexual: *OFF*
Has a tattoo: *D* (see ugliesttattoos.com)
Has a lip ring: *OFF*
Has a tongue ring: *OFF*
Virgin: *DC*
Honest and open: *ON*
Plays musical instrument: *DC*
Wears glasses: *ON* ON ON ON ON ON ON ON
Works out: *D*
Creative: *ON*


----------



## feverfew

For the GUYS
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: ON
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: D
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: DC
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: ON ON ON!!!!!
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON
Works out: D
Smiles: DC
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: DC
Doesn't shave: D
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: D
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: D
Tall: ON
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## papaSmurf

I think it's pretty fantastic that doing magic is one of the criteria for people who like dudes.


----------



## Mind in Flight

Plays musical instrument: On
Is shorter than you: D
Same height as you: On
Is taller than you: Off
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has green eyes: On
Has blue eyes: On
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: DC
Smokes weed: DC 
Wears glasses: DC 
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: On
Works out: D
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: On
Creative: On
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: On
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: Off
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: D
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: On
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: On
Athletic: On
Tall: D
Short: D
Funny: On
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: On
Teases you: D


----------



## slyestfox

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: *D*
Is shorter than you: *ON*
Same height as you: *DC*
Is taller than you: *OFF*
Wears braces: *OFF*
Dresses Preppy: *OFF*
Dresses Ghetto:* D*
Dresses Gothic: *OFF*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Has long hair: *ON*
Has short hair: *OFF*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes cigs: *OFF*
Smokes weed: *OFF*
Wears glasses: *D*
Big boobs: *ON*
Small boobs: *D*
Has blonde hair: *D*
Has brown hair: *ON*
Has black hair: *D*
Works out: *OFF*
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi: *ON*
Creative: *ON*
Smacks your butt: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave: *D*
Wears jewelry: *ON*
Has bigger feet than you: *OFF*
Has smaller feet than you: *ON*
Belly piercings: *OFF*
Virgin: *OFF*
Laid back: *ON*
Doesn't party: *ON*
Likes to party: *D*
Laughs a lot: *ON*
Pierced ears: *ON*
Tattoos: *OFF*
Honest and open:* ON*
Athletic:* OFF*
Tall:* D*
Short: *ON*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *ON*
Vegetarian: *OFF*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you:* ON

*I love doing these things lol


----------



## iBlaze

Plays musical instrument: ON (Guitar + Beautiful singing voice and I'm yours)
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: ON
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: ON, Of course.
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: OFF if they're too big. I like average.
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC, But where's the love for the redheads?
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: OFF, Not a fan of phone calls.
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: DC, But retaliation would be in order 
Compliments you: DC
Shaves her legs: If you don't, that's gross.
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC, Plugs are cute though.
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: ON ON ON ON ON My God ON
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC, She has to not mind my drunk a*s though.
Likes to party: ON
Laughs a lot: D On her laugh.
Pierced ears: ON, Bonus points if they're stretched
Tattoos: ON ON ON ON ON 
Honest and open: It's a deal breaker if you aren't honest. 
Athletic: DC
Tall: OFF
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases You: DC

I like short petite girls with glasses, or a girl with a bit of meat on her and a baby face.


----------



## Farideh

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: OFF
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair:ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: OFF
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: OFF
Works out: ON
Creative:ON

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument:
Is shorter than you:
Same height as you:
Is taller than you:
Wears braces:
Dresses Preppy:
Dresses Ghetto:
Dresses Gothic:
Has green eyes:
Has blue eyes:
Has brown eyes:
Has long hair:
Has short hair:
Drinks alcohol:
Smokes cigs:
Smokes weed:
Wears glasses:
Big boobs:
Small boobs:
Has blonde hair:
Has brown hair:
Has black hair:
Works out:
Smiles:
Calls you just to say hi:
Creative:
Smacks your butt:
Compliments you:
Shaves her legs:
Doesn't shave:
Wears jewelry:
Has bigger feet than you:
Has smaller feet than you:
Belly piercings:
Virgin:
Laid back:
Doesn't party:
Likes to party:
Laughs a lot:
Pierced ears:
Tattoos:
Honest and open:
Athletic:
Tall:
Short:
Funny:
Play fights:
Vegetarian:
Looks you in the eyes:
Teases you:








    
CatarinaView Public ProfileFind More Posts by CatarinaAdd Catarina to Your Contacts







06-20-2006, 06:06 PM


----------



## Cynical

Plays musical instrument: D or ON (depends on the instrument I would marry girl who can play a cello/violin like a pro)
Is shorter than you: D (never dated a tall woman would be a nice change)
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has green eyes: D
Has blue eyes: D
Has brown eyes: D
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: D
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: D
Has Red hair: ON (I added this) 
Has black hair: D
Works out: D
Smiles: D
Calls you just to say hi: D
Creative: D
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: D
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: D or ON
Doesn't party: D 
Likes to party: D (not sure bout this one)
Laughs a lot: OFF/D
Pierced ears: D
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: D
Tall: ON
Short: D
Funny: D
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: D or OFF (It might cause problems)
Looks you in the eyes: D or ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## offbyone

Apparently a hell of a lot of stuff turns me on. :lol

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument:
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: D
Dresses Gothic: On
Has green eyes: On
Has blue eyes: On 
Has brown eyes: On
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: On/D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: D
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: On
Big boobs: On
Small boobs: On
Has Boobs: On p)
Has blonde hair: On/D
Has brown hair: On
Has black hair: On
Has Red Hair: On! (Why wasn't this here?)
Works out: On/D
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: On
Creative: On
Smacks your butt: On
Compliments you: On
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: D
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: On
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: On
Pierced ears: On
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: On
Athletic: On
Tall: On
Short: D
Funny: On
Play fights: On!
Vegetarian: DC as long as I can eat meat
Looks you in the eyes: On
Teases you: On


----------



## crookedsmile

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hairC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: D
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC 
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC 
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: D
Has a tongue ring: D
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## cutter123

Is taller than youn
Is shorter than youff
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: on
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: on
Has green eyes: on
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: off
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: on
Smiles a lot: on
Calls you just to say Hi: on
Compliments you: on
Shaves his legs: off
Wears jewelry: off
Has facial hair: D 
Smiles when you walk in the room: on
Brown hair: on
Has black hair: D
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on
Loyal: on
Laid back: on
Plays guitar: on
Plays drums: on
Sings: on
He's buff/ toned: on
He can draw: on
Does magic: off
Vegetarian: DC 
Does drugs: off 
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: on
Has a lip ring: on
Has a tongue ring: on
Virgin: on
Honest and open: on
Plays musical instrument: on
Wears glasses: off 
Works out: on
Creative: on


----------



## The Professor

Plays musical instrument: D
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF
Drinks alcohol: ON/DC/AS LONG AS SHE DOESN'T GET HAMMERED
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: OFF
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: DC
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: ?OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: ON LOL
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: ON
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: ON
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: IDK
Athletic: ON
Tall: ON
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: DC


----------



## MidnightBlu

I will do both.

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *OFF*
Wears braces: *D*
Dresses Preppy: *OFF*
Dress Country: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *OFF*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has hazel eyes: *ON*
Has brown eyes: *ON*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes: *OFF*
Chews tobacco: *OFF*
Chews gum: *DC*
Plays sports: *DC*
Smiles a lot: *ON*
Calls you just to say Hi: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves his legs: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *OFF*
Has facial hair: *D*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON*
Brown hair: *ON*
Has black hair: *ON*
Has blonde hair: *OFF*
Makeup: *OFF*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON*
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back: *ON*
Plays guitar: *ON*
Plays drums: *OFF*
Sings: *D*
He's buff/ toned: *OFF*
He can draw: *DC*
Does magic: What the ****, lol.
Vegetarian: *ON*
Does drugs: *OFF*
Is bisexual: *OFF*
Has a tattoo: *ON*
Has a lip ring: *OFF*
Has a tongue ring: *OFF*
Virgin: *ON*
Honest and open: *ON*
Plays musical instrument: *D*
Wears glasses: *OFF*
Works out: *DC*
Creative: *ON*

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: Already answered.
Is shorter than you: Already answered.
Same height as you: *OFF*
Is taller than you: Already answered.
Wears braces: Already answered.
Dresses Preppy: Already answered.
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: Already answered.
Has green eyes: Already answered.
Has blue eyes: Already answered.
Has brown eyes: Already answered.
Has long hair: *OFF*
Has short hair: *ON*
Drinks alcohol: Already answered.
Smokes cigs: *OFF*
Smokes weed: *OFF*
Wears glasses: Already answered.
Big boobs: Does not apply, I'm straight.
Small boobs: Does not apply, I'm straight.
Has blonde hair: Already answered.
Has brown hair: Already answered.
Has black hair: Already answered.
Works out: Already answered.
Smiles: Already answered.
Calls you just to say hi: Already answered.
Creative: Already answered.
Smacks your butt: *ON* and *D*
Compliments you: Already answered.
Shaves her legs: Does not apply, I'm straight.
Doesn't shave: *ON*, but *D* on facial hair.
Wears jewelry: Already answered.
Has bigger feet than you: *ON*
Has smaller feet than you: *OFF*
Belly piercings: Do guys get these? Anyways, *OFF*.
Virgin: Already answered.
Laid back: Already answered.
Doesn't party: *ON*
Likes to party: *OFF*
Laughs a lot: *ON*
Pierced ears: *OFF*
Tattoos: Already answered.
Honest and open: Already answered.
Athletic: *DC*
Tall: *ON*
Short: *OFF*
Funny: *ON*
Play fights: *OFF*
Vegetarian: *ON*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you: *D*


----------



## Col

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: OFF 
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: OFF
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: OFF
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: OFF
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: DC
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: D
Creative: ON


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: DC 
Same height as you: DC 
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: ON
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: ON
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D

A lot of superficial questions


----------



## TryingMara

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: ON
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: ON
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: On
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## iamsmall

For the ladies (or men):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D, not too much, definately no alcoholic
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: UHH...only if hes beastly otherwise no
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D, i approve of stubble
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: D, not super muscly pls
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: D
Has a tongue ring: D
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: D
Creative: ON


----------



## MushroomGeek

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: ON
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: ON
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hairC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: D
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative:ON


----------



## TmastermanT

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: DC
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: DC
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## Witchcraft

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: D
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: D
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: D
Has a tongue ring: D
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: D
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## arnie

Plays musical instrument: D
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: OFF
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF!
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: OFF
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: OFF
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: ON
Short: D
Funny: D
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you:OFF


----------



## peacelovemusic

Is taller than you: dc
Is shorter than you: dc
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy: off
Dress Country: off
Dresses Gothic: on
Has blue eyes: on
Has green eyes: on 
Has hazel eyes: on
Has brown eyes: on
Drinks alcohol:dc 
Smokes: off 
Chews tobacco: off
Chews gum:dc 
Plays sports:dc 
Smiles a lot: on
Calls you just to say Hi: off. I hate talking on the phone...especially if neither has anything to say. if you're just saying hi..text it to me :no
Compliments you: on 
Shaves his legs:dc 
Wears jewelry:dc 
Has facial hair:dc 
Smiles when you walk in the room: on
Brown hair:dc
Has black hair:ON 
Has blonde hair:dc 
Makeup: on...if they can pull it off..I don't mind a little guyliner
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on... unless I don't want to laugh, then it makes me mad! 
Loyal: on 
Laid back:completely on !
Plays guitar: on
Plays drums: on
Sings:ON 
He's buff/ toned:dc 
He can draw: on
Does magic: on 
Vegetarian: on x100000
Does drugs:dc (if it's pot) 
Is bisexual: on
Has a tattoo:dc 
Has a lip ring: on
Has a tongue ring: dc
Virgin: dc
Honest and open: on
Plays musical instrument: on
Wears glasses:dc 
Works out: dc
Creative: on

Plays musical instrument: on
Is shorter than you: dc
Same height as you: on
Is taller than you: dc
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy: off
Dresses Ghetto: off
Dresses Gothic: dc
Has green eyes: on
Has blue eyes: on
Has brown eyes: on
Has long hair: dc
Has short hair: ON
Drinks alcohol: dc
Smokes cigs: off
Smokes weed: dc
Wears glasses: dc
Big boobs: on
Small boobs: on
Has blonde hair: dc
Has brown hair: dc
Has black hair: dc
Works out: dc
Smiles: on
Calls you just to say hi: off
Creative: on
Smacks your butt: on
Compliments you: on
Shaves her legs: dc
Doesn't shave: dc
Wears jewelry: dc
Has bigger feet than you: dc
Has smaller feet than you: dc
Belly piercings: on
Virgin: dc
Laid back: on
Doesn't party: on
Likes to party: off
Laughs a lot: dc
Pierced ears: dc
Tattoos: dc
Honest and open: on
Athletic: dc
Tall: off
Short: on
Funny: on
Play fights: off
Vegetarian: on
Looks you in the eyes: on
Teases you: off


----------



## Corvus Cowl

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you::boogie
Same height as you:ON
Is taller than you:OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto::mum
Dresses Gothic::teeth
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: ON
Drinks alcohol: uke
Smokes cigs: uke
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: SUPER ON
Big boobs::fall
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: SUPER ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: DC
Doesn't shave: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: :no
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: D
Tall: OFF
Short: :squeeze
Funny: ON
Play fights: SUPER ON
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: D
Teases you: ON


----------



## Velorrei

Is taller than you: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *OFF*
Wears braces: *D*
Dresses Preppy: *D*
Dress Country: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *OFF*
Has blue eyes: *ON*
Has green eyes: *ON*
Has hazel eyes: *ON*
Has brown eyes: *ON*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes: *OFF*
Chews tobacco: *OFF*
Chews gum: *DC*
Plays sports: *D*
Smiles a lot: *ON*
Calls you just to say Hi: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves his legs: *ON*
Wears jewelry: *D*
Has facial hair: *OFF*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON*
Brown hair: *DC*
Has black hair: *DC*
Has blonde hair: *ON*
Makeup: *OFF*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *D*
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back: *D*
Plays guitar: *D*C
Plays drums: *DC*
Sings: *DC*
He's buff/ toned: *DC*
He can draw: *ON*
Does magic: *DC*
Vegetarian: *ON*
Does drugs: *OFF*
Is bisexual: *ON*
Has a tattoo: *OFF*
Has a lip ring: *OFF*
Has a tongue ring: *OFF*
Virgin: *DC*
Honest and open: *D*
Plays musical instrument: *DC*
Wears glasses: *ON*
Works out: *DC*
Creative:* ON
*


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC 
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: OFF
Compliments you: DC
Shaves his legs: D
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: DC
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON 
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: ON
Can make you laugh at any given moment: DC 
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: ON
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: DC 
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: ON
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: D
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: DC 
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## arnie

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: D
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: OFF
Is taller than you: *OFF*
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: *OFF*
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: D
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: D
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: *ON*
Athletic: ON
Tall: ON
Short: ON
Funny: D
Play fights: D
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: OFF


----------



## To22

Plays musical instrument: dc
Is shorter than you: d
Same height as you: d
Is taller than you: off
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy: d
Dresses Ghetto: off
Dresses Gothic: off
Has green eyes: dc
Has blue eyes: dc
Has brown eyes: off
Has long hair: d
Has short hair: on
Drinks alcohol: d
Smokes cigs: off
Smokes weed: off
Wears glasses: dc
Big boobs: d
Small boobs: d
Has blonde hair: dc
Has brown hair: dc
Has black hair: dc
Works out: on
Smiles: on
Calls you just to say hi: d
Creative: on
Smacks your butt: off lol, chill out
Compliments you: d
Shaves her legs: on
Doesn't shave: off
Wears jewelry: dc
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: on
Belly piercings: d
Virgin: on
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: on
Likes to party: d
Laughs a lot: d
Pierced ears: dc
Tattoos: off
Honest and open: on
Athletic: on
Tall: d
Short: d
Funny: on
Play fights: lol? d
Vegetarian: dc
Looks you in the eyes: d
Teases you: d


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

*Is taller than you:* on
*Is shorter than you:* off
*Wears braces:* off
*Dresses Preppy:* dc
*Dress Country:* dc
*Dresses Gothic:* off
*Has blue eyes*: on
*Has green eyes*: on
*Has hazel eyes:* dc
*Has brown eyes:* dc
*Drinks alcohol:* d
*Smokes:* off
*Chews tobacco:* off 
*Chews gum: *dc
*Plays sports:* on
*Smiles a lot: *on
*Calls you just to say Hi:* d 
*Compliments you:* d
*Shaves his legs:* dc
*Wears jewelry:* dc
*Has facial hair:* d
*Smiles when you walk in the room:* on 
*Brown hair:* dc
*Has black hair:* dc 
*Has blonde hair: *dc
*Makeup:* d
*Can make you laugh at any given moment:* on
*Loyal:* on
*Laid back:* d 
*Plays guitar:* on
*Plays drums:* on
*Sings:* on
*He's buff/ toned:* on 
*He can draw:* on
*Does magic:* on
*Vegetarian:* dc
*Does drugs*: off
*Is bisexual:* dc
*Has a tattoo:* dc
*Has a lip ring:* off
*Has a tongue ring:* off 
*Virgin:* dc
*Honest and open*: on 
*Plays musical instrument*: on 
*Wears glasses*: d
*Works out:* on
*Creative:* on


----------



## Secretaz

For the LADIES (or men)
 Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *OFF*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *DC*
Dress Country: *DC*
Dresses Gothic: *DC*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has hazel eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *D*
Smokes: *D*
Chews tobacco: *D*
Chews gum: *DC*
Plays sports: *DC*
Smiles a lot: *OFF*
Calls you just to say Hi: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves his legs: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has facial hair: *ON*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON*
Brown hair: *DC*
Has black hair: *DC*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Makeup: *OFF*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON*
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back: *DC*
Plays guitar: *DC*
Plays drums: *DC*
Sings: *DC*
He's buff/ toned: *DC*
He can draw: *DC*
Does magic: *DC*
Vegetarian: *OFF*
Does drugs: *DC*
Is bisexual: *OFF*
Has a tattoo: *ON*
Has a lip ring: *DC*
Has a tongue ring: *DC*
Virgin: *DC*
Honest and open: *ON*
Plays musical instrument: *DC*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Works out: *DC*
Creative: *DC*


----------



## visualkeirockstar

For some reasons i won't post


----------



## pythonesque

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: somewhat ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: D
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: somewhat ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON 
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF/D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON - he should know when to be serious though
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: somewhat ON
Plays drums: totally ON!!!








Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: D
Vegetarian: D - don't be all smug about it
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: OFF
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: D
Works out: ON
Creative:ON


----------



## asw12345

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument:
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: D
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: D
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## yna

Heh, I'll bite. I like surveys. :b Haha. 

Is taller than you: On 
Is shorter than you: Off 
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: Off 
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON :'D
Calls you just to say Hi: On
Compliments you: D
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: On
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: DC
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On
Loyal: On
Laid back: On 
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: Off
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: Off
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: Off
Has a tongue ring: Off 
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: On 
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: On but D
Works out: On
Creative: On


----------



## ImWeird

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: On
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: Off
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: DC
Smokes weed: Off
Wears glasses: On
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: On
Has black hair: On
Works out: D
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: On
Creative: On
Smacks your butt: On
Compliments you: On
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: Off
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: Off
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: D (Might prefer someone with at least some experience)
Laid back: On
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: On
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: On
Athletic: DC
Tall: Off
Short: On
Funny: On
Play fights: On
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: On
Teases you: D (Only if it's purely jokes and doesn't relate to my insecurities)


----------



## Christian S

Plays musical instrument: D - Depends if I think she's good at it. 
Is shorter than you: On
Same height as you: On
Is taller than you: Off
Wears braces: Dc
Dresses Preppy: Dc
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: On
Has green eyes: On
Has blue eyes: On
Has brown eyes: On
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: D - Don't like very short hair on girls.
Drinks alcohol: Off - A little is ok, but she should know / stick to her limits.
Smokes cigs: Off
Smokes weed: Off
Wears glasses: Dc
Big boobs: Dc
Small boobs: Dc
Has blonde hair: On
Has brown hair: On
Has black hair: On
Works out: D
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: D - Depends on how often she calls.
Creative: On
Smacks your butt: D - Only in the bedroom! :spank :whip
Compliments you: On
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: Off
Wears jewelry: D - Not too much
Has bigger feet than you: Off - Come on, I'm size 10 for Christ's sake...
Has smaller feet than you: On
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: On
Laid back: On
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: On
Pierced ears: Dc
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: On
Athletic: Off
Tall: Off
Short: On
Funny: On
Play fights: On
Vegetarian: D - It's ok as long as she doesn't try to convert me. :b
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## CWe

Plays musical instrument: OFF
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: OFF
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: Zack Morris
Dresses Ghetto: lmao
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: OFF
Has brown eyes: OFF
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes cigs: lmao
Smokes weed: lmao
Wears glasses: OFF
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: ON
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: OFF
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: OFF
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you:ON


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: D. I don't like "tall guys"
Is shorter than you: D. significantly shorter = no
Wears braces: DC 
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: OFF. Not really attracted to guys with light colored eyes. 
Has green eyes: OFF
Has hazel eyes: OFF
Has brown eyes: I like dark brown/black eyes, but light brown isnt as great ON
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF . Men just look better with hair on their bodies. 
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair:ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: OFF
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF!!!
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: OFF
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative:ON


----------



## Fair Lady

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: D
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: OFF
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: DC
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: ON
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: D
Creative: ON


----------



## Luka92

Plays musical instrument: DC Is shorter than you: DC Same height as you: D Is taller than you: OFF Wears braces: OFF Dresses Preppy: D Dresses Ghetto: OFF Dresses Gothic: D Has green eyes: DC Has blue eyes: DC Has brown eyes: DC Has long hair: ON Has short hair: OFF Drinks alcohol: D Smokes cigs: OFF Smokes weed: OFF Wears glasses: DC Big boobs: ON Small boobs: DC Has blonde hair: OFF Has brown hair: ON Has black hair: ON Works out: D Smiles: ON Calls you just to say hi: ON Creative: ON Smacks your butt: D Compliments you: ON Shaves her legs: ON Doesn't shave: OFF Wears jewelry: DC Has bigger feet than you: OFF Has smaller feet than you: ON Belly piercings: DC Virgin: ON Laid back: ON Doesn't party: D Likes to party: D Laughs a lot: D Pierced ears: OFF Tattoos: D Honest and open: ON Athletic: D Tall: D Short: DC Funny: ON Play fights: D Vegetarian: DC Looks you in the eyes: ON Teases you: D


----------



## Dissonance

^Turn on










^Turn off.


----------



## srschirm

Is taller than you: d/c
Is shorter than you: d/c
Wears braces: d/c
Dresses Preppy: d/c
Dress Country: d/c
Dresses Gothic: d/c
Has blue eyes: d/c
Has green eyes: d/c
Has hazel eyes: d/c
Has brown eyes: d/c
Drinks alcohol: on
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: d/c
Chews gum: d/c lol
Plays sports: on
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: on
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: d/c
Has black hair: d/c
Has blonde hair: d/c
Makeup: on
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ONNNN
Laid back: on
Plays guitar: d/c
Plays drums: d/c
Sings: d/c
She's buff/ toned: ONNNN
She can draw: d/c
Does magic: d/c
Vegetarian: off
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: off///d/c
Has a lip ring: off///d/c
Has a tongue ring: on
Virgin: ONNN
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: d/c
Wears glasses: d/c
Works out: ONNNN
Creative: d/c


----------



## calories

What I am attracted to in a woman:

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: DC
Smokes weed: DC/on
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Proportional boobs: ON 
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: Meh
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: Meh
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON ON ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF (legs/armpits)
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: most girls should 
Belly piercings: DC/OFF
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: Depends if she is "anti partying"
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC/ON
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: OFF
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON ON
Teases you: DC/ON


----------



## Marleywhite

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: OFF
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: DC
Brown hair DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: DC
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC 
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: DC


----------



## UltraShy

Plays musical instrument: Don't Care
Is shorter than you: On
Same height as you: Off
Is taller than you: Very Off
Wears braces: Don't Care
Dresses Preppy: Don't Care
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has green eyes: Don't Care
Has blue eyes: On
Has brown eyes: Don't Care
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: Off
Drinks alcohol: Don't care
Smokes cigs: Off
Smokes weed: Don't care
Wears glasses: Don't Care
Big boobs: On
Small boobs: Don't Care
Has blonde hair: On
Has brown hair: Don't Care
Has black hair: Don't Care
Works out: Don't Care
Smiles: Don't Care
Calls you just to say hi: Don't Care
Creative: Don't Care
Smacks your butt: Don't Care
Compliments you: Don't Care
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: OFF!
Wears jewelry: Don't Care
Has bigger feet than you: I'm a 13, so this isn't possible.
Has smaller feet than you: On
Belly piercings: Off
Virgin: Don't Care
Laid back: Don't Care
Doesn't party: On
Likes to party: Off
Laughs a lot: Don't Care
Pierced ears: Don't Care
Tattoos: Don't Care/Off if excessive
Honest and open: On
Athletic: Don't Care
Tall: Don't Care
Short: Don't Care
Funny: On
Play fights: Don't Care
Vegetarian: Don't Care (though militant vegetarians will be fed to a pack of wolves)
Looks you in the eyes: On
Teases you: Don't Care


----------



## theJdogg

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you:ON
Same height as you:ON
Is taller than youC
Wears braces:Off
Dresses Preppy:ON
Dresses Ghetto:ON
Dresses Gothic:Big time ON
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyesC
Has brown eyesC
Has long hairC
Has short hair:Big ON
Drinks alcohol (amount)
Smokes cigs:OFF
Smokes weed
Wears glasses:ON
Big boobs:ON
Small boobs:ON
Has blonde hair:ON
Has brown hair:ON
Has black hair:ON+
Works out:ON
Smiles:ON
Calls you just to say hi:ON
Creative:ON
Smacks your butt:ON
Compliments you:ON
Shaves her legs:ON
Doesn't shave
Wears jewelryC
Has bigger feet than you:OFF
Has smaller feet than you:ON
Belly piercings:OFF
VirginC
Laid back:ON
Doesn't party:ON
Likes to party:ON
Laughs a lot:OFF
Pierced ears:ON
Tattoos:ON++++++
Honest and open:ON
Athletic:ON
Tall:ON
Short:ON
Funny:ON
Play fights:ON
Vegetarian:ON
Looks you in the eyes:ON
Teases you:ON


----------



## sorrwel

Is taller than you: on
Is shorter than you: off
Wears braces: off
Dresses Preppy: dc
Dress Country: dc
Dresses Gothic: dc
Has blue eyes: dc
Has green eyes: on
Has hazel eyes: dc
Has brown eyes: on
Drinks alcohol: dc
Smokes: on
Chews tobacco: off
Chews gum: off
Plays sports: dc
Smiles a lot: on
Calls you just to say Hi: on
Compliments you: on
Shaves his legs: off
Wears jewelry: dc
Has facial hair: dc
Smiles when you walk in the room: on
Brown hair: on
Has black hair: on
Has blonde hair: on
Makeup: off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on
Loyal: on 
Laid back: on
Plays guitar: dc
Plays drums: dc
Sings: dc
He's buff/ toned: on
He can draw: dc
Does magic: dc
Vegetarian: dc
Does drugs: dc
Is bisexual: off
Has a tattoo: dc
Has a lip ring: off
Has a tongue ring: off
Virgin: off
Honest and open: on
Plays musical instrument: dc
Wears glasses: off
Works out: on
Creative: on


----------



## Komiko

Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

*Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: ON*
*Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: D*
*Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: D
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: D
Has a tongue ring: D
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: ON
Creative: ON*


----------



## louiselouisa

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: D
Chews tobacco: D
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: D
Compliments you: D
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: DC
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: DC
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## youngloc

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: OFF
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: DC
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## Eski

Plays musical instrument: *D*
Is shorter than you: *ON*
Same height as you: *ON*
Is taller than you: *OFF*
Wears braces: *OFF*
Dresses Preppy: *D*
Dresses Ghetto: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *OFF*
Has green eyes: *D*
Has blue eyes: *OFF*
Has brown eyes: *ON*
Has long hair: *ON*
Has short hair: *D*
Drinks alcohol: *DC*
Smokes cigs: *D*
Smokes weed: *OFF *
Wears glasses: *D*
Big boobs: *D*
Small boobs: *D*
Has blonde hair: *D*
Has brown hair: *D*
Has black hair: *ON*
Works out: *D*
Smiles: *ON*
Calls you just to say hi:*D*
Creative: *DC*
Smacks your butt: *ON*
Compliments you:* D*
Shaves her legs: *ON*
Doesn't shave: *OFF*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has bigger feet than you: *DC*
Has smaller feet than you: *DC*
Belly piercings: *DC*
Virgin: *D*
Laid back: *DC*
Doesn't party: *D*
Likes to party: *D*
Laughs a lot: *D*
Pierced ears: *DC*
Tattoos: *D*
Honest and open:* ON*
Athletic: *D*
Tall:* OFF*
Short: *ON*
Funny: *D*
Play fights: *ON*
Vegetarian: *DC*
Looks you in the eyes: *ON*
Teases you:* ON

*Important stuff*!.
*


----------



## pete24

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: DC
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: OFF
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: OFF
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC (Closer to OFF though)
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: DC (Closer to ON than OFF)
Smacks your butt: OFF
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC (Mine are 12's so bigger would be impossible)
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: ON (Preferred but not essential) 
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC (Unless it was more often than once a month)
Laughs a lot: DC
Pierced earsC
TattoosC (Unless it was too many and she wanted more)
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: DC
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: DC
Teases you: DC


----------



## Unknown88

Well not all of these are set in stone but in general:

Is taller than you: *On*
Is shorter than you: *Off*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy:* DC*
Dress Country: *DC*
Dresses Gothic: *DC*
Has blue eyes: *DC*
Has green eyes: *DC*
Has hazel eyes: *DC*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *On (in moderation, not an alcoholic)*
Smokes: *DC*
Chews tobacco: *Off*
Chews gum: *DC*
Plays sports: *DC*
Smiles a lot: *On*
Calls you just to say Hi: *On (as long as it's not constant and non-stop)*
Compliments you: *On*
Shaves his legs: *Off*
Wears jewelry: *DC*
Has facial hair: *DC/On/Off (depends how it looks)*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *On (why would this be an off?)*
Brown hair: *DC*
Has black hair: *DC*
Has blonde hair: *DC*
Makeup: *Off*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON (!!!!!)*
Loyal: *On*
Laid back: *On/Off (depends on HOW laid back)*
Plays guitar: *On*
Plays drums: *On*
Sings: *On*
He's buff/ toned: *On to an extent, but doesn't matter much* 
He can draw: *On*
Does magic: *DC*
Vegetarian: *Off*
Does drugs: *Off mostly, occasional weed smoking doesn't bother me.*
Is bisexual:* ?*
Has a tattoo: *DC*
Has a lip ring: *Off*
Has a tongue ring:*Off (scared I'd catch onto it! )* 
Virgin: *DC*
Honest and open: *On*
Plays musical instrument: *On*
Wears glasses: *DC*
Works out: *DC*
Creative: *On*


----------



## DreamyDove

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: Invisaligns are ok
Dresses Preppy: OFF 
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has blue eyes: DC 
Has green eyes: DC 
Has hazel eyes: DC 
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D 
Smokes: Cigarettes NO. OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: ON LOLLLLL
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: D 
Calls you just to say Hi: ONNN
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF 
Wears jewelry: D 
Has facial hair: DC 
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC 
Has blonde hair: DC 
Makeup: ON if gothic or Criss Angel hotness
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: D
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: D 
He can draw: D
Does magic: D 
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: D 
Is bisexual: OFF 
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: D
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ONNN 
Plays musical instrument: D 
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## DreamyDove

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFFFFFFFFFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: D
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: My feet are big enough
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: ONNN
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: DC
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: OFFFFFFFFFFFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: OFF
Tall: D
Short: DC
Funny: DC
Play fights: OFF
Vegetarian: ON
Looks you in the eyes: DC
Teases you: ON


----------



## luctus

I tried to answer the questions, but ended up answering Depends or Don't care on most of them...

so I'm thinking I'm either confused, really open-minded, or these traits don't really make much difference to me.

For example, I don't really care whether or not a male or female partner would shave their legs. I honestly, truly, coudln't care less what they did with their body hair! What bothers me, if anything, is prickliness, so if they shaved, I'd hope they did it regularly/daily. But if they don't, I'm fine with that.

And hair color/eye color combinations don't work for me, since the second I think I have a preference, I meet someone with a different trait who completely blows me away with their attractiveness.


----------



## JdActuary

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: OFF
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: ON
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: ON
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: ON
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: ON
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: OFF
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## smevel

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: D
Dresses Gothic:On
Has green eyes:On
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair:On
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs:Off
Smokes weed: D
Wears glasses:On
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair:On
Works out: D
Smiles: D
Calls you just to say hi:On
Creative:On
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: DC
Shaves her legs:Off
Doesn't shave:Off
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: D
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings:Yes
Virgin:Yes
Laid back:Yes
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears:Yes
Tattoos:Yes
Honest and open:Yes
Athletic: D
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: D
Play fights:Yes
Vegetarian: D
Looks you in the eyes:Yes
Teases you:Yes


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: On
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: On
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: On
Has green eyes: On
Has blue eyes: On
Has brown eyes: D
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: Off
Smokes cigs: Off
Smokes weed: Off
Wears glasses: On x 1000
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: D
Has brown hair: On
Has black hair: On
Works out: DC
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: On
Creative: On
Smacks your butt: Off
Compliments you: On
Shaves her legs: DC
Doesn't shave: DC
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: On
Belly piercings: Off
Virgin: On
Laid back: On
Doesn't party: On
Likes to party: Off
Laughs a lot: On
Pierced ears: D
Tattoos: Off
Honest and open: On
Athletic: DC
Tall: D
Short: On
Funny: On
Play fights: On
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: On
Teases you:On


----------



## River In The Mountain

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: Off
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF 
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has blue eyes: Definitely ON
Has green eyes: ON ON ONNNN 
Has hazel eyes: DC 
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes Cigarettes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON 
Calls you just to say Hi:  ON, Definitely ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF 
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: Some is nice. Great big bushy beards while impressive and a great place to store candies can get a bit messy.
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON 
Has blonde hair: DC 
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: Keeping in general shape is nice. ^.^ ON
He can draw: DC
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF 
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: ON
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: D C
Wears glasses: D
Works out: ON
Creative: D


----------



## srschirm

River In The Mountain said:


> Has green eyes: ON ON ONNNN


I have green eyes.


----------



## Cyclonic

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: DC
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: DC
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON 
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: D
Compliments you: D
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: ON
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: D
Short: D
Funny: ON
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: DC
Teases you: DC


----------



## River In The Mountain

srschirm said:


> I have green eyes.


*Stalks your page*


----------



## Canucklehead

River In The Mountain said:


> Shaves his legs: OFF


I don't shave my legs.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Canucklehead said:


> I don't shave my legs.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss

River In The Mountain said:


> Is taller than you: ON
> Is shorter than you: Off
> Wears braces: DC
> Dresses Preppy: OFF
> Dress Country: OFF
> Dresses Gothic: ON
> Has blue eyes: Definitely ON
> Has green eyes: ON ON ONNNN
> Has hazel eyes: DC
> Has brown eyes: DC
> Drinks alcohol: DC
> Smokes Cigarettes: OFF
> Chews tobacco: OFF
> Chews gum: DC
> Plays sports: DC
> Smiles a lot: ON
> Calls you just to say Hi:  ON, Definitely ON
> Compliments you: ON
> Shaves his legs: OFF
> Wears jewelry: D
> Has facial hair: Some is nice. Great big bushy beards while impressive and a great place to store candies can get a bit messy.
> Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
> Brown hair: ON
> Has black hair: ON
> Has blonde hair: DC
> Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
> Loyal: ON
> Laid back: ON
> Plays guitar: DC
> Plays drums: DC
> Sings: DC
> He's buff/ toned: Keeping in general shape is nice. ^.^ ON
> He can draw: DC
> Does magic: ON
> Vegetarian: DC
> Does drugs: OFF
> Is bisexual: OFF
> Has a tattoo: DC
> Has a lip ring: OFF
> Has a tongue ring: ON
> Virgin: DC
> Honest and open: ON
> Plays musical instrument: D C
> Wears glasses: D
> Works out: ON
> Creative: D


*Reads through your answers*
Wait a second. That's me!


----------



## srschirm

River In The Mountain said:


> *Stalks your page*


 u like what u see? :clap


----------



## River In The Mountain

NightWingLikeABoss said:


> *Reads through your answers*
> Wait a second. That's me!


Who IS that fine specimen of a man perched on the city rooftop?
So elusive! 
Long time no speak, how are you!!


----------



## River In The Mountain

srschirm said:


> u like what u see? :clap


I do! So green!!!  Very very nice ^^


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss

River In The Mountain said:


> Who IS that fine specimen of a man perched on the city rooftop?
> So elusive!
> Long time no speak, how are you!!


It is I! The original boy wonder, defender of Bludhaven, and backup Batman! Nightwing!
Haha. 
Far too long! And I am pretty gooood! Et toi?


----------



## srschirm

River In The Mountain said:


> I do! So green!!!  Very very nice ^^


Go raibh maith agat.


----------



## Tangerine

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: ON
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: OFF
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: D
Compliments you: D
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON 
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON 
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: D
Has a tongue ring: D 
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: D 
Wears glasses: D
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## River In The Mountain

srschirm said:


> Go raibh maith agat.


Tá fáilte romhat!


----------



## lady lavender

Is taller than you: on
Is shorter than you: off
Wears braces: actually on 
Dresses Preppy: on
Dress Country: on 
Dresses Gothic: off
Has blue eyes: on
Has green eyes: on
Has hazel eyes: on
Has brown eyes: on
Drinks alcohol: off
Smokes: on
Chews tobacco: off
Chews gum: on
Plays sports: on
Smiles a lot: on
Calls you just to say Hi: off
Compliments you: on
Shaves his legs: off
Wears jewelry: either way
Has facial hair: off
Smiles when you walk in the room: on
Brown hair: on
Has black hair: on
Has blonde hair: off
Makeup: off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on
Loyal: on
Laid back: on
Plays guitar: on
Plays drums: on
Sings: off
He's buff/ toned: on
He can draw: on
Does magic: on
Vegetarian: on
Does drugs: on
Is bisexual: on
Has a tattoo: on
Has a lip ring: off
Has a tongue ring: on
Virgin: on
Honest and open: on
Plays musical instrument: on
Wears glasses: on
Works out: on
Creative: on


----------



## madisonjane

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: ON
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: DC
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: D
Wears glasses: D
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## litchee

Oh my, I may have already done this, but who cares:

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: OFF/DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: D
Plays sports: D
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: D
Compliments you: D
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: mostly OFF (it would have to be some pretty badass jewelry...)
Has facial hair: OFF/D (typically prefer clean-shaven but some men look nice with facial hair)
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: D 
Has blonde hair: D
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: D
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: D 
Virgin: D
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: D
Creative:ON


----------



## pastels

Is taller than you:ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs:OFF 
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: ON
Creative:ON


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Is taller than you: off
Is shorter than you: dc
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy: on
Dress Country: d
Dresses Gothic: off
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: Dc
Plays sports: Dc
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: On
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: On
Wears jewelry: on but only necklaces and ear rings
Has facial hair: OFF
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: on
Has blonde hair: off
Makeup: on
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: off
She's buff/ toned: off
He can draw: ON
Does magic: off
Vegetarian: off
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: d
Has a lip ring: depends on which type
Has a tongue ring: D 
Virgin: D
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: D
Creative:ON


----------



## Lonelygirl1986

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: D
Has green eyes: D
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: OFF
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: D
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: OFF
He's buff/ toned: OFF
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: OFF
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: OFF
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: D
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: OFF 
Works out: OFF
Creative:ON


----------



## rymo

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: OFF
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: D
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D (usually OFF)
Drinks alcohol: DC (unless she does it all the time)
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: D (fake boobs are always a turn off, natural shapely boobs are a turn on)
Small boobs: D (if they're nicely shaped, then they're a turn on)
Has blonde hair: D (not really into blondies, but of course there are exceptions)
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON (though not as much as brown)
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON (a nice smile can be heart-melting)
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ONNNNNNNNN
Doesn't party: D
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D (a lot can be hot but gf-material should only have one or two small ones if any)
Honest and open: ONNNNNNNNNN
Athletic: ON
Tall: ON
Short: D (more into tall girls)
Funny: ONNNNNNNN
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: OFFFFFFFF
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## callalilly26

I used to love these! I haven't done one of these since myspace was big.

For the *LADIES* (or men)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: D
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: OFF
Has facial hair: DC
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: DC
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: D (on what kind and how often)
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC
Virgin: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## Barette

Is taller than you: On
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: Off
Dresses Preppy: On!
Dress Country: On!
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has blue eyes: On
Has green eyes: On
Has hazel eyes: On
Has brown eyes: On
Drinks alcohol: On
Smokes: On
Chews tobacco: Off
Chews gum: Off
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: On
Calls you just to say Hi: Aww that's sweet, that's an On
Compliments you: On
Shaves his legs: Oh dear, that's an Off
Wears jewelry: Off. SO MUCH of an OFF
Has facial hair: Onononononon Such an "On"
Smiles when you walk in the room: Aww On
Brown hair: On
Has black hair: On!
Has blonde hair: On!
Makeup: Off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On 
Loyal: On
Laid back: On
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: On 
He can draw: DC
Does magic: lol Hell that's an On
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: DC
Is bisexual: Off
Has a tattoo: Depends on the tattoo, if it's nice, then it's a huge On
Has a lip ring: On 
Has a tongue ring: On 
Virgin: D
Honest and open: On
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: DC, usually On
Works out: On
Creative: On


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: *ON*
Is shorter than you: *DC*
Wears braces: *DC*
Dresses Preppy: *D*
Dress Country: *OFF*
Dresses Gothic: *D*
Has blue eyes: *D*
Has green eyes: *D*
Has hazel eyes: *ON*
Has brown eyes: *DC*
Drinks alcohol: *DC*
Smokes: *D*
Chews tobacco: *OFF*
Chews gum: *DC*
Plays sports: *ON*
Smiles a lot: *ON*
Calls you just to say Hi: *ON*
Compliments you: *ON*
Shaves his legs: *ON*
Wears jewelry: *D*
Has facial hair: *D*
Smiles when you walk in the room: *ON*
Brown hair:*D*
Has black hair: *D*
Has blonde hair: *D*
Makeup: *D*
Can make you laugh at any given moment: *ON*
Loyal: *ON*
Laid back: *ON*
Plays guitar: *ON*
Plays drums: *ON*
Sings: *ON*
He's buff/ toned: *ON* (Not too buff though, too muscularly and veiny is a no, especially if it's like the body builder mag guys)
He can draw: *ON*
Does magic: *D* (on how good he is, if he sucks -off, if he's good - on)
Vegetarian: *D*
Does drugs: *D*
Is bisexual: *DC*
Has a tattoo: *D*
Has a lip ring: *D*
Has a tongue ring: *OFF*
Virgin: *DC*
Honest and open: *ON*
Plays musical instrument: *ON*
Wears glasses: *D*
Works out: *ON*
Creative:*ON*


----------



## Gizamalukeix

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC 
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: D
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: DC
Creative: DC
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: OFF
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: ON
Laid back: DC
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: D
Short: D
Funny: DC
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: DC


----------



## mcmuffinme

I hate arrogance and conceit.


----------



## Shinichi

Is taller than you: On
Is shorter than you: Off
Wears braces: Depends
Dresses Preppy: Don't care
Dress Country: Don't care
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has blue eyes: Don't care
Has green eyes: Don't care
Has hazel eyes: Don't care
Has brown eyes: Don't care
Drinks alcohol: Off, unless it's social drinking
Smokes: Off
Chews tobacco: Off
Chews gum: 
Plays sports: Don't care
Smiles a lot: On
Calls you just to say Hi: On
Compliments you: On
Shaves his legs: Ew,off
Wears jewelry: Off
Has facial hair: Don't care as long as he still looks human
Smiles when you walk in the room: On
Brown hair: Don't care
Has black hair: Don't care
Has blonde hair: Don't care
Makeup: Eh, off
Can make you laugh at any given moment: On
Loyal: On
Laid back: On
Plays guitar: Don't care
Plays drums: Don't care
Sings: Don't care
He's buff/ toned: On but it's not a necessity
He can draw: On
Does magic: Off
Vegetarian: Don't care
Does drugs: Off
Is bisexual: Off
Has a tattoo: Depends
Has a lip ring: Off
Has a tongue ring: Off
Virgin: Don't care
Honest and open: On
Plays musical instrument: Don't care
Wears glasses: Depends
Works out: Don't care
Creative: On


----------



## John316C

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: ON
Wears braces: ON
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: OFF
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: OFF
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: ON
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: ON
Has bigger feet than you: ON
Has smaller feet than you: ON
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: ON
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: ON
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: ON
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: ON
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: ON
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## Shrimpy

For the Ladies


Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: OFF
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has blue eyes: D
Has green eyes: ON
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: ON
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: OFF
Plays sports: D
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON 
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: OFF
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: D
Plays drums: D
Sings: D
He's buff/ toned: OFF 
He can draw: DC
Does magic: OFF
Vegetarian: DC
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF 
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF 
Virgin: OFF
Honest and open: ON 
Plays musical instrument: D 
Wears glasses: DC
Works out: D
Creative: ON


----------



## Durzo

Plays musical instrument: *On*
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: Off
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: On
Has blue eyes: Off
Has brown eyes: On
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: On
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: On
Has brown hair: On
Has black hair: On
Works out: On
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: On
Creative: On
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: On
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: Off
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: On
Virgin: DC
Laid back: On
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: On
Pierced ears: On
Tattoos: On
Honest and open: On
Athletic: On
Tall: DC
Short: DC
Funny: On
Play fights: Off
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: On
Teases you: On


----------



## joosh

For the GUYS (or women)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: on
Is shorter than you: on
Same height as you: on
Is taller than you: off
Wears braces: on
Dresses Preppy: on
Dresses Ghetto: off
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has green eyes: dc
Has blue eyes: dc
Has brown eyes: ON!
Has long hair: dc
Has short hair: ON!
Drinks alcohol: on 
Smokes cigs: on ---i love it when girls smoke anything really, just something about it makes them irrresistible 
Smokes weed: on
Wears glasses: dc
Big boobs: OFF (i take plenty of crap for that)
Small boobs: on
Has blonde hair: very mild off
Has brown hair: on
Has black hair: ON
Works out: off
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON!!
Creative: on
Smacks your butt: 
Compliments you: on
Shaves her legs: on
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: ON (i LOOVE piercings) 
Has bigger feet than you: dc
Has smaller feet than you: dc
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: dc (though it does make me feel pretty insure when i find out a girl i'm trying to get with isn't a virgin)
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: dc
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: ON
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: off
Tall: off
Short: on
Funny: on
Play fights: on
Vegetarian: dc
Looks you in the eyes: ON!
Teases you: ON!


But really, a girl showing interest in me is a huge turn on by itself :yes


----------



## nomiliti

Plays musical instrument: DC
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: D
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: ON
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC (OFF?)
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: OFF
Virgin: DC (ON if any)
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: D
Pierced ears: DC (OFF?)
Tattoos: OFF
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: DC
Short: ON
Funny: DC (ON if any)
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: Huge ON
Teases you: D


----------



## nevernotanxious

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: D
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: D
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: ON
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: DC
Has a tattoo: ON
Has a lip ring: D
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: DC
Creative: ON


----------



## GD8

Plays musical instrument: On
Is shorter than you: On
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: D
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: On
Has blue eyes: On
Has brown eyes: D
Has long hair: DC
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: Off, kinda
Smokes cigs: Off
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: D
Big boobs: D
Small boobs: D
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Works out: DC
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: Off, hate the phone rofl
Creative: On
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: On
Shaves her legs: DC
Doesn't shave: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: On
Laid back: On
Doesn't party: On
Likes to party: Off
Laughs a lot: On
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: D
Honest and open: On
Athletic: Off kinda
Tall: Off
Short: On
Funny: On
Play fights: On
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: DC
Teases you: DC


----------



## Littleblood

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: on
Is shorter than you: off 
Wears braces: off 
Dresses Preppy: d 
Dress Country: d
Dresses Gothic: d
Has blue eyes: dc
Has green eyes: dc
Has hazel eyes: dc
Has brown eyes: dc
Drinks alcohol: on
Smokes: on
Chews tobacco: off 
Chews gum: dc 
Plays sports: dc
Smiles a lot: d 
Calls you just to say Hi: on 
Compliments you: on
Shaves his legs: dc 
Wears jewelry: d
Has facial hair: on
Smiles when you walk in the room: on 
Brown hair: on
Has black hair: on 
Has blonde hair: d 
Makeup: d 
Can make you laugh at any given moment: on 
Loyal: on 
Laid back: on 
Plays guitar: on
Plays drums: on
Sings: on
He's buff/ toned: d 
He can draw: on
Does magic: dc
Vegetarian: on
Does drugs: d
Is bisexual: dc
Has a tattoo: on
Has a lip ring: dc
Has a tongue ring: dc 
Virgin: dc 
Honest and open: on 
Plays musical instrument: on 
Wears glasses: dc 
Works out: dc
Creative: on


----------



## Cnidaria

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC (I think braces actually really suit some people)
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dress Country: DC
Dresses Gothic: D (over the top would be an OFF)
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: D (obviously alcoholism is OFF, otherwise ON)
Smokes: DC
Chews tobacco: OFF 
Chews gum: OFF
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: DC
Has facial hair: ON
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment:ON 
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON 
Plays guitar: DC
Plays drums: DC
Sings: DC
He's buff/ toned: ON 
He can draw: DC
Does magic: DC
Vegetarian: OFF (no offence to vegetarians...) 
Does drugs: D
Is bisexual: D
Has a tattoo: DC
Has a lip ring: DC
Has a tongue ring: DC 
Virgin: D (not an OFF in itself, but having no idea what to do/freaking out seeing a real, imperfect, naked girl for the first time is OFF)
Honest and open: D (honesty is good but so is privacy)
Plays musical instrument: DC
Wears glasses: ON
Works out: DC
Creative: DC

Not sure if not very fussy or standard are low


----------



## NoHeart

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: ON
Same height as you: ON
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has green eyes: ON
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: ON
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: DC
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: DC
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: OFF
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: OFF
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: DC
Doesn't shave: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: DC
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: OFF
Laughs a lot: DC
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC 
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: ON
Tall: DC
Short: ON
Funny: ON
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: ON


----------



## IAMHUMAN

Is taller than you: turn on >_> is a must for me (I'm 5'8) I would maybe date someone shorter, but preferably taller is preferred 
Is shorter than you: turn off (nty)
Wears braces: turn off ? I don't really mind sometimes they can be really cute though
Dresses Preppy: turn off sometimes >_>
Dress Country: turn on 
Dresses Gothic: turn on  unless it's over the top gothic
Has blue eyes: turn on thats hot<3
Has green eyes: turn on my favourite <3 <3 
Has hazel eyes: turn on yummy <3
Has brown eyes: turn on<3 what can I say I like eyes lol
Drinks alcohol: turn off I hardly ever drink.. but I duno don't care that that much
Smokes: turn off (nty)
Chews tobacco: turn off ew
Chews gum: turn off? man up lol that aint a man thing to do jk. I don't mind
Plays sports: turn on
Smiles a lot: turn on <3 smiles are cute they make me feel all warm and fuzzy and melt my heart lol<3
Calls you just to say Hi: turn on <3 cuteee. Unless I aint into them then it's just awkward and kindof creepy
Compliments you: turn on. Always<3
Shaves his legs: ew turn off lol
Wears jewelry: matters what kind of jewellery.. like a nose piercing or lip piercing would be hot.. but not like big hoop earnings or loads of necklace
Has facial hair: turn on >_> a lil not like a full bear but stubble yum yum
Smiles when you walk in the room: turn on.
Brown hair: turn on? idk it's alright I like tall dark and handsome <3 <3
Has black hair: turn on ^^ tall dark and handsome please<3
Has blonde hair: turn on. I like hair on my men aswel.. bald can be alright tho.. gray aint good.. bald/dyed is better.
Makeup: turn off ??? I don't like my man to spend more time in the bathroom then me lol 
Can make you laugh at any given moment: turn on<3 I'm weak to a man that can make me laugh <3
Loyal: TURN ON. The most important thing in my books.
Laid back: Turn on. I like my men like I like my dogs big (tall) and dumb  lol idk what I'm talking about xD
Plays guitar: turn on I guess? but I aint into that as much as some girls
Plays drums: turn on .. don't really care though.. not bothered
Sings: turn on .. whatever lol
He's buff/ toned: turn on.. obviously.. who aint turned on by hot men?
He can draw: turn on <3 cutrr
Does magic: turn on.. can be cute
Vegetarian: turn off.. lol .. a guy thats a vegetarian.. reminds me of a suck up snob..but I guess if they aint like that I aint bothered really
Does drugs: turn off...they might die or something..D:
Is bisexual: turn on if a girl.. turn off if a guy.. I aint overly bothered tho..
Has a tattoo: TURN ON ON <3 there hot.. unless it's a tattoo of something weird.. like there goldfish..
Has a lip ring: hot turn on
Has a tongue ring: hmm can be hot turn on.. 
Virgin: turn on
Honest and open: turn on
Plays musical instrument: Idc? turn on?
Wears glasses: turn off? but I aint to to bothered
Works out: turn on.. all hot and sweaty >_>
Creative: turn on I guess I don't mind lol


----------



## gof22

Plays musical instrument: ON
Is shorter than you: DC
Same height as you: DC
Is taller than you: ON
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: DC
Dresses Ghetto: DC
Dresses Gothic: ON
Has green eyes: DC
Has blue eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: DC
Drinks alcohol: DC
Smokes cigs: DC
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: ON
Small boobs: ON
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: ON
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: ON
Smacks your butt: DC
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: DC
Doesn't shave: DC
Wears jewelry: DC
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: ON
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: DC
Likes to party: DC
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: DC
Honest and open: ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: ON
Short: DC
Funny: ON
Play fights: DC
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: DC


----------



## flamingwind

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument: Dc
Is shorter than you: dc
Same height as you: dc
Is taller than you: dc
Wears braces: dc
Dresses Preppy: dc
Dresses Ghetto: dc
Dresses Gothic: dc
Has green eyes: on
Has blue eyes: on
Has brown eyes: dc
Has long hair: on 
Has short hair: dc
Drinks alcohol: off
Smokes cigs: off
Smokes weed: off
Wears glasses: dc
Big boobs: On
Small boobs: d
Has blonde hair: dc
Has brown hair: dc
Has black hair: dc
Works out: on
Smiles: on
Calls you just to say hi: dc
Creative: on
Smacks your butt: on
Compliments you: on
Shaves her legs: on
Doesn't shave: off
Wears jewelry: off
Has bigger feet than you: dc
Has smaller feet than you: dc
Belly piercings: off
Virgin: dc
Laid back: on
Doesn't party: on 
Likes to party: d
Laughs a lot: off
Pierced ears: d
Tattoos: off
Honest and open: on
Athletic: on
Tall: dc
Short: dc
Funny: on
Play fights: dc
Vegetarian: off
Looks you in the eyes: dc
Teases youn


----------



## na0mi

*Bored...*

For the LADIES (or men)
Turned ON, OFF, D (Depends) or DC (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: DC
Is shorter than you: DC
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: OFF
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: DC
Has brown eyes: DC
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: DC
Plays sports: DC
Smiles a lot: DC
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: DC
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: DC
Has black hair: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: ON
He can draw: ON =
Vegetarian: DC 
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: OFF
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: DC
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: D
Works out: ON
Creative: ON


----------



## yourfavestoner

Plays musical instrument: Off
Is shorter than you: On
Same height as you: Off
Is taller than you: Off
Wears braces: Off
Dresses Preppy: Off
Dresses Ghetto: Off
Dresses Gothic: Off
Has green eyes: On
Has blue eyes: On
Has brown eyes: DC
Has long hair: On
Has short hair: Off
Drinks alcohol: Off
Smokes cigs: Off
Smokes weed: DC
Wears glasses: Off
Big boobs: Off
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: DC
Has brown hair: On
Has black hair: Off
Works out: On
Smiles: On
Calls you just to say hi: On
Creative: On
Smacks your butt: Off
Compliments you: On
Shaves her legs: On
Doesn't shave: Off
Wears jewelry: Off
Has bigger feet than you: Off
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: Off
Virgin: On
Laid back: On
Doesn't party: On
Likes to party: Off
Laughs a lot: On
Pierced ears: DC
Tattoos: Off
Honest and open: On
Athletic: DC
Tall: Off
Short: On
Funny: On
Play fights: Off
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: On
Teases you: On, in proper doses


----------



## mcrhyson

For the *GUYS* (or women)
Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Plays musical instrument:
Is shorter than you: D
Same height as you: D
Is taller than you: OFF
Wears braces: DC
Dresses Preppy: D
Dresses Ghetto: OFF
Dresses Gothic: D
Has green eyes: D
Has blue eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: D
Has long hair: ON
Has short hair: D
Drinks alcohol:OFF
Smokes cigs: OFF
Smokes weed: OFF
Wears glasses: ON
Big boobs: DC
Small boobs: DC
Has blonde hair: D
Has brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Works out: DC
Smiles: DC
Calls you just to say hi: ON
Creative: D
Smacks your butt: ON lol
Compliments you: ON
Shaves her legs: ON
Doesn't shave: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has bigger feet than you: DC
Has smaller feet than you: DC
Belly piercings: D
Virgin: DC
Laid back: ON
Doesn't party: ON
Likes to party: D
Laughs a lot: ON
Pierced ears: ON
Tattoos: ON
Honest and open:ON
Athletic: DC
Tall: D
Short: D
Funny: ON
Play fights: ON
Vegetarian: DC
Looks you in the eyes: ON
Teases you: D


----------



## Keyah

Turned *ON*, *OFF*, *D* (Depends) or *DC* (Don't Care):

Is taller than you: ON
Is shorter than you: OFF
Wears braces: D
Dresses Preppy: ON
Dress Country: OFF
Dresses Gothic: OFF
Has blue eyes: DC
Has green eyes: DC
Has hazel eyes: ON
Has brown eyes: ON
Drinks alcohol: OFF
Smokes: OFF
Chews tobacco: OFF
Chews gum: ON
Plays sports: ON
Smiles a lot: ON
Calls you just to say Hi: ON
Compliments you: ON
Shaves his legs: OFF
Wears jewelry: D
Has facial hair: D
Smiles when you walk in the room: ON
Brown hair: ON
Has black hair: ON
Has blonde hair: ON
Makeup: OFF
Can make you laugh at any given moment: ON
Loyal: ON
Laid back: ON
Plays guitar: ON
Plays drums: ON
Sings: ON
He's buff/ toned: D
He can draw: ON
Does magic: ON
Vegetarian: D
Does drugs: OFF
Is bisexual: OFF
Has a tattoo: D
Has a lip ring: ON My fetish lol
Has a tongue ring: OFF
Virgin: ON
Honest and open: ON
Plays musical instrument: ON
Wears glasses: D
Works out: ON
Creative:ON


----------

